# how many MAC lipsticks do you own?



## emilinaloveMAC (Apr 12, 2011)

kay guys so how many MAC lipsticks do you own? should be a fun thread! list them if you want!
  	I have probably 130 or a lil more YIKESSS !!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

130!?  Wow. Awesome!

  	I only have a few.

  	- Twig l/s
  	- Retro l/s
  	- Party Line l/s
  	- Pretty Please l/s
  	- WW Marquise'd l/s
  	- Viva Glam Cyndi
  	- Ultra Darling sheen supreme
  	- Impressive sheen supreme
  	- Bare Again sheen supreme
  	- Unlimited pro longwear lipcreme


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

130?!? holy cow! i have 47 mac lipsticks and about 15 other brands.


----------



## sayah (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheesus! I have around 15, everything from MLBB to hot pink.


----------



## rockin (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG, I just counted and I have 107 MAC lipsticks, and 2 in the post to me!  Not to mention all the others I've collected over the years from other brands. 

  	I think I have a problem!


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one in triple digits. I'm pretty sure that I have over a hundred of Mac alone, plus other brands. And I can tell the difference between all of them.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooo fun, I like listing things!

  	I have 39  I thought it would be more to be honest, but I am doing this from memory at work so I could be wrong! 

  	Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Kanga-Rouge, Brave Red, Cockney, Russian Red, Baby's on Fire, Lady Danger, Crosswires, Lustering, Fusion Pink, Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Impassioned, Morange, Blueberry Fizz, Mauvelous, Please Me, Sandy B, Giddy, Speak Louder, Shy Girl, Dainty Cake, Big Bow, Cut A Caper, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Hollywood Nights, Vegas Volt, Violetta, Petals & Peacocks, VG Gaga, Jest, Marrakech, Flash N Dash, Strawbaby, Tempting, Sweet Thing & Rocker

  	And just for fun, I've had in the past, but have given away to friends and family because they didn't suit me (or just looked better on them!): Show Orchid, Rebel, Soft Pause, What A Do!, Fashion Mews, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock, Snob, Up the Amp, All Revealing, Pink Plaid, Spirit, and Lovin' It (I have just noticed I seem to give away a lot of satins and frosts...)


----------



## nez_o (Apr 22, 2011)

I barely started getting into lipstick, so I barely have 3 MAC and 1 MUFE


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 22, 2011)

I have 45 that are MAC


----------



## aero (Apr 27, 2011)

I just started out so I only have 4 MAC lippies (Gaga 2, Plumful, Ravishing, and CB...something lol). I'm sure that'll grow to the double digits in no time. I also love Cover Girl lipsticks and I have about 6 of those.

  	I am just in awe of those of you who have over 100!


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2011)

aero said:


> I just started out so I only have 4 MAC lippies (Gaga 2, Plumful, Ravishing, and CB...something lol). I'm sure that'll grow to the double digits in no time. I also love Cover Girl lipsticks and I have about 6 of those.
> 
> I am just in awe of those of you who have over 100!


	CB96! I really like that one! Those are great colours to start out with, by the way- a nice solid base. I'm currently trying to make my way through my collection, bit by bit... It's great to have so many, but you have to remember to use all of them...


----------



## aero (Apr 27, 2011)

katred said:


> CB96! I really like that one! Those are great colours to start out with, by the way- a nice solid base. I'm currently trying to make my way through my collection, bit by bit... It's great to have so many, but you have to remember to use all of them...


	Thanks! I'm trying to cover all my bases with all aspects of makeup (eyeshadow, blush, lipsticks).

  	I can see that being a fun thing to do: coming up with creative ways to use all of them.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

at least 37 lol... yikes.


----------



## lilysaville (May 1, 2011)

I try to only B2M for lipsticks, so I don't have as many as I otherwise would...
  	- Russian Red
  	- Dubonnet
  	- Diva
          - Lady Danger
          - Rebel
          - Girl About Town
          - Lustering
          - Marquise D'
          - Ultra Darling
  So I have 9. I'm a real sucker for bold colours as you can see. Today I'll be making it 10 though. I've got enough empties for a B2M so I'm going to have to decide between Ruby Woo, Cyber and Up The Amp.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Only 3. I'm not a lipstick girl .


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2011)

I just counted them and I have 53 total. I have Ever Hip on the way so make that 54.


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

I think I only have 7...Not a huge lipstick fan but I'm starting to get into them more. Now lipglosses on the other hand *haha* I have a ton!!


----------



## M.R.evie (May 5, 2011)

33 MAC lipsticks and always ready to buy some more lol  They include: Strawbaby, VG VI, Sunsational, Jubilee, Tantress (very first MAC l/s), 2N, Siss, Mischievous, Victorian, Partymate, Fresh Moroccan, Kirsach, Lovin It, Soft Pause, Astral, Polished Up, Modesty, Most Popular, Immodest, "O", Kiss Manish, Cute-Ster, Jest, Strapless, VG Cyndi, Ramblin Rose, Hot Gossip, Electro, Ravishing, Ever Hip, VG I, Crazee, Lightly Ripe. Oh and 5 Slimshines: Bare, High 90's, Voile, Rock Out, and Gaily. Love my lippees


----------



## erygonz (May 5, 2011)

11 including 3 kissables from peacocky


----------



## hoshiakari_ (May 25, 2011)

I don't have very many since I only got into the MAC craze last year. 





I, too, tend to B2M for them which is why I don't own that many as well... not to mention I'm more prone to buy LE ones than perm ones. 
I own: Crosswires, Full Fuschia, Kittenish, Jazzed, Ever Hip, Drive Me Wild, Vegas Volt, "Red" She Said, Heartless, Plumful, Fresh Salmon, Toxic Tale, Made to Order, Viva Glam Cyndi, Lovelorn (my first MAC lippie!), and Lustering.
Which brings me to a total of 16 lippies.
But tomorrow it shall be 17 since I'm going to be purchasing Hibiscus!


----------



## Ember2 (May 25, 2011)

Currently I have 47 MAC lipsticks.  With the news of the fall collections, I'm sure to add a few to that list.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (May 27, 2011)

I have 38 lipsticks from MAC and I love each and every one of them!

  	From what I can remember:
  	Snob, Candy Yum Yum, Creme D' Nude, Creme Cup, Utterly Frivolous, Viva Glam Gaga, Viva Glam Cyndi, Blooming Lovely, Lazy Day, Cut a Caper, Courting Lilac, Show Orchid, Liquid Lurex, Sweet Bits, Quite Cute, Ever Hip, Blankety, Plumful, Heartless, To Swoon For, Romancin, Marquise D', Hibiscus, Girl About Town, Pink Burst, Bubble Gum, Victorian, Petals & Peacocks, Beachbound, I Like it Like That, Toxic Tale, Full Fuschia, Violetta, Saint Germain, Shy Girl, Russian Red and Lickable.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

I only have 45 MAC lipsticks but I have 20 NYX Lipsticks. I love them all


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

17 for me. I went thru a purple phase and MAC has some of the nicest purples.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 28, 2011)

Is too much an offical number? I'm sure I have more then 20 but less than 35. I was on the quest for the perfect nude at one point and I'm sure that drove up my numbers.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 28, 2011)

I have 42. Yikes! I really need to get rid of some of them... I always wear the same few.


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 28, 2011)

I have 54


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 28, 2011)

I have 12...
  	Viva Glam 4
  	Viva Glam 5
  	Viva Glam 6 
  	Viva Glam 6 SE
  	Viva Glam Cyndi
  	Fantasia
  	Girl About Town
  	Fresh Brew
  	Naked Paris
  	Syrup
  	Vegas Volt
  	Brave New Bronze

  	Ordered Hibiscus... it was backordered. Now, I'm patiently waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## mtrimier (May 28, 2011)

Just 37, lol! "just" hee!


----------



## Meisje (May 28, 2011)

Russian Red
  	Lady Danger
  	Please Me
  	Hue
  	Girl About Town
  	40s Pink Mattene

  	That's it!


----------



## femmepastiche (May 28, 2011)

Not enough! I always tend to gravitate towards eyeshadows or blow all my money on MSFs/Face Products. I have

  	Creme Cup
  	Vegas Volt
  	Cockney
  	Impassioned
  	Viva Glam Gaga 1
  	Hibiscus


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a total of 10 that I know of, I have more but idk where they are lol

  	Creme cup
  	Pink nouveau
  	Viva Glam V
  	viva glam I
  	Barely Lit
  	Hug Me
  	Syrup
  	Angel
  	Hue
  	Prety Please


----------



## cmwriley (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 14: Bombshell, Vegas Volt, Summer Shower, Hibiscus, Blankety, Lazy Day, Funbathing, Peachstock, Viva Glam Gaga 2, Viva Glam Cyndi, Marquise D, Ever Hip, Impressive, and Fresh Salmon. And I just finished High Tea and Real Treasure.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 11 but I don't remember the name of 1 at the moment

  	Hibiscus
  	Viva Glam Cyndi
  	Warm Me Up 
  	Vegas Volt 
  	Mehr 
  	Yash
  	Gulabi
  	Retro
  	Candy Yum Yum
  	Playtime

  	EDIT 09/18/11

  	Oh Oh Oh
  	Charismatic 
  	Gem of Roses 
  	High Tea


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jun 1, 2011)

Just remembered it's Fanfare lol


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 6, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> 130!?  Wow. Awesome!
> 
> I only have a few.
> 
> ...




	So, since posting the above, I have also got my hands on:

  	- Hibiscus
  	- Mocha
  	- Viva Glam V
  	- Modesty
  	- The Faerie Glen
  	- See Sheer
  	- Ravishing
  	- Vegas Volt
  	- Naked Paris
  	- Brave Red
  	- Kanga Rouge
  	- Cockney
  	- Heartless

  	I need to stop, lol.


----------



## Cydonian (Jun 22, 2011)

I tend to B2M for mine or only buy limited edition colors... I have:

  	Hellraiser
	Liquid Lurex
	Powerful
	Up the Amp
	Candy Yum Yum
	Fresh Moroccan
	Lady Danger
	Goes and Goes Pro Longwear
	Courting Lilac
	Violetta
	Gaga 1
	Hibiscus
	Creme d'Nude
	Ever Hip
	Impassioned
	Go For It

  	Ones I had but sold or traded away:
	Odyssey (patchy)
	Sandy B (too frosty)
	Vegas Volt (couldn't rock it at the time, would gladly rebuy now!)

  	I -think- I remembered all of them... so my current total is 16. I'm more obsessed with the Cover Girl Lip Perfections at the moment!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2011)

I only have 5 at the moment, I'm planning on buying at least 3 when Fashion Flower and Semi Precious come out in July.

  	Vista
  	Politely Pink
  	Brave
  	Cunning
  	Aristo-Cat

  	I'm hoping to add: Ever Hip, Musky Amethyst & Gem of Roses.

  	I'm new to MAC and I'm buying all my eyeshadows in pots so I can depot and B2M.  I plan on waiting until I have 42 to B2M so I can get 7, on that list are...

  	Girl About Town
  	Creme Cup
  	Syrup
  	Russian Red
  	Velvet Teddy
  	Rebel
  	Up The Amp

  	I'll slowly build this collection up, but I looove lipsticks so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 26, 2011)

about 26 i think! i started buying mac lipsticks in jan this year!


----------



## Romina1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know I have 12, but I remember 10 of them now...

  	Russian Red
  	New Temptation
  	VG Cyndi
  	Morange
  	Hibiscus
  	Look at Her
  	Playtime
  	Bombshell
  	Angel
  	Hue


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

none  hoping on changing this within the next few months!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 28, 2011)

I have about 30, plus a bunch from other brands. Lipglosses must be closer to 40, plus a lot from other brands! I love lippies, and I have a huuuge amount on my wishlist, not including from the upcoming LE collections! Too bad I have nowhere to put them all - normally they stay in my purse! Which is quite heavy... lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 28, 2011)

lost count


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jun 30, 2011)

About 50 or so I think?


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 6, 2011)

41 lipsticks and 2 slimshines.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 6, 2011)

I have about 80 lipsticks from Mac (not including Kissables from Peacocky).


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 6 - Dark Deed, Innocence, Beware!, Myth, Phlox, Viva Glam Gaga 1 and 2


----------



## vitoriaoliveira (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 4!

  	Girl About Town
  	Love Forever!
  	Ultra Darling
  	Viva Glam Gaga II

  	But I started yesterday.


----------



## Peppermint23 (Jul 28, 2011)

I only have two MAC lipsticks so far in Syrup and Marquise D. 

  	Sadly, I haven't had a chance to find a matching lip gloss for them, since on their own, the colour doesn't look to flattering with my skin tone.


----------



## preussischblau (Jul 29, 2011)

I have... 4 different colours. Hot Tahiti, VG Gaga, VG Gaga 2, and Baron's Rose (I think? Whichever one came out with the Tartan Tale bag.)

  	I really don't wear a lot of lip product. Somehow I'm perfectly fine with having a million colours on my eyes, full contouring, etc. but putting lip product on feels too done. Even with a neutral eye. I am trying to get over this phobia, but I don't know how. I pretty much wear VG Gaga 2 all the time because it's the perfect nude for me. (Seriously, even the MUA was surprised. I really only tried it on for a lark because I adore Lady Gaga. Neither of us expected it to work.)

  	Ironically, it used to be I would not leave the house without foundation, mascara, and Hot Tahiti on... And now all my lovely l/s, l/g, and kissable lipcolours are sitting unused.


----------



## ROlean (Aug 6, 2011)

I've never been to big on l/s.  I tend to be more obsessed with face products like MSF, bronzers and the like.

  	Current holdings are:

  	Girl About Town
  	Up the Amp
  	Fresh Brew
  	Twig
  	Gem of Rose
  	Hue
  	Capricious


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 6, 2011)

I have only 3:

  	- Rebel
  	- Girl About Town
  	- Ruby Woo

  	I do plan to get few more colors


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 6, 2011)

I have:
  	Blood Red (from Dsquared)
  	Brave New Bronze (from Style Warrior)
  	Purple Rite (from Style Warrior)
  	High Def
  	Viva Glam 1
  	and about 5 slimshines which I can't remember the names of. 
  	EDIT: Forgot that I have Lollipop Loving from Heatherette too
  	2nd EDIT: Just bought Mac Fresh Salmon from a sale thread here on specktra


  	I have never depotted any of my mac items though, so when i do i will be adding about ten lipsticks to this, which will include:
  	Shy Girl
  	Ever Hip
  	Velvet Teddy

  	Any recommendations for what others I should pick up? x


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I may be near 100. I am a lipstick addict. I have not just a lot of MAC, but a lot of Revlon, Cover Girl, Maybelline, Lancome, etc. If it's a unique enough color I will usually buy it.  MAC has been my favorite lipstick brand for the last three years. I can't get enough of their lipsticks.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 6, 2011)

Only 26 right now.  Hopefully that will grow in the fall!


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 8, 2011)

I have 9 Lippies with 2 more on the way!  I just started collecting when the MAC Me Over Collection came out (sooo, a month? haha). Not sure how I survived without MAC lipstick in my life! I guess once you go MAC you can never go back?? LOL.

  	So far I own:
  	Oh, Oh, Oh
  	Offshoot
  	Runaway Red
  	Rebel
  	Craving
  	Speed Dial
  	Sheer Plum
  	One of a Kind
  	Sweetie

  	Riveting Rose & Speak Louder were just ordered on the MAC website last night, they will come within the next week or so. 

  	In the future I hope to get:
  	Show Orchid
  	Girl About Town
  	Ruby Woo
  	X-S
  	Fusion Pink
  	Impassioned
  	Lovelorn
  	See Sheer
  	Plumful


----------



## Sequinzombie (Sep 8, 2011)

Based on memory I have:
  	Viva Glam gaga 1
  	Violetta
  	Heartless
  	hell raiser
  	One from cp I honestly just picked one because I had wanted something from the collection. And it looks awful on me without putting a semi opaque lg ontop  
  	Quite cute
  	Play time
  	Candy Yum yum
  	Runaway Red
  	Prince Nior
  	Seems like I had so much but now that they're listed out I don't have enough  Can't wait for posh paradise and fall color


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 10, 2011)

I have cremecup, growing trend l/e, ladybug, odyssey, Lustering, overtime (prolong wear), so 6 and I've got these the past 2 months and lots of room to grow!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just started collecting MAC. I have two lipsticks; Viva Glam V and Desire.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow impressive ladies! I've got about 20 Mac lippies and 50+ other lippies. I have a few dupes as well of colors I really love but that's probably silly because I feel like I have enough to last me a lifetime (yet who doesn't always want more hehe)


----------



## noniek (Sep 19, 2011)

I have only 5 lipstick, I prefer collect e/s


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 19, 2011)

a tiny amount of 5. im not a big lippy girl but i like a good nude lip so i have 1 in each tone to mix it up and a collection of dazzleglass.

  	eyeshadows and eye stuff run my collection big time


----------



## litelity (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, wow at the numbers here! I just started to wear make up, and for now I only have my very first MAC lipstick ruby woo  But, I'm looking forward to start my collection! ;D


----------



## tbriggs (Oct 2, 2011)

I currently own 73 MAC lipsticks. I'm sure it was more than that at one point but as I do the back to MAC returns I tend to purchase eye shadows instead. I know this isn't a lot of lipstick but I'm building my makeup kit for freelance work. I can't wait to purchase more!!!


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

i more of a lipgloss person so i only own 2. the pink gaga and candy yum yum.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

I have about 20..I want moreeee


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got 59, and they're in a palette so I can have all of them with me on shoots


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 4, 2012)

Only 1. 
  	I love lipstick,
  	but I prefer cheaper ones.
  	MAC´s l/s are my favorites, though.
  	I´m so pleased with the one I got (See Sheer),
  	and I´m planning to buy more this month.
  	(My birthday is coming up,
  	and I know I will get cash...)


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2012)

At the moment, just two (Viva Glam II and Up the Amp). I once had two others (Tease Me and Scanty). I've got my eye on quite a few others.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Going from my inventory list which should be accurate I have...

  	Spice (LE)
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Watch Me Simmer (LE)
  	Girl About Town
  	Politely Pink
  	Angel
  	Brave
  	Gem of Roses (LE)
  	Syrup
  	Spitfire (LE)
  	Dish It Up (LE)
  	Ever Hip (LE)
  	Hibiscus (LE)
  	Pink Popcorn (LE)
  	Heroine (LE)
  	Oh, Oh, Oh (LE)
  	Cunning (LE)
  	Aristo-Cat (LE)
  	Musky Amethyst (LE)
  	Fire Sign (LE)
  	Venus (LE)
  	RazzleDazzler (LE)

  	So uhm... apparently I have a thing for LE lipsticks... lol.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 9, 2012)

Only 2 or 3. I'm not a huge lipstick fan. My lips get dried up easily so I use lipgloss instead.


----------



## Carriee (Jun 12, 2012)

I have VG Cyndi, Politely Pink, Watch Me Simmer, Ruby Woo, Soft Sable, Double Spin, Budding Love, and Sail La Vie. And loads and loads from other brands


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2012)

M.A.C : 25
  	NARS : 21
  	CHANEL : 20
  	GUERLAIN : 7


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 12, 2012)

I was ONLY I lipgloss gal for YEARS until I bought Heartless from Venomous Villians... But that still was my only lipstick until practically this year. Now I have  Snob Saint Germain Up the Amp Morange Viva Glam Nicki Party Party Rebel Diva Heroine Reel Sexy Sail La Vie Girl About Town Pink Nouveau  Creme De Nude Violetta Ruby Woo Dear Diary  All of these were purchased IN 2012 with the exception of Diva....can you say obsessed? :eyelove:


----------



## Milegolas (Jun 16, 2012)

noniek said:


> I have only 5 lipstick, I prefer collect e/s


  	Couldn't agree more =D e/s are my true passion, I only have 8 mac lipstick


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 17, 2012)

A cut and paste from my inventory list...15 although with Ruffian, Heavenly Creatures and Marilyn that will probably nudge up against 20 soon. Eek - too much l/s for one mouth to use up!



 				Kinda Sexy 				Mocha 				Twig 				Brave 				Fast Play 				Spice (LE) 				Razzledazzler (LE) 				Ramblin Rose 				See Sheer 				Sail La Vie (LE) 				Retro 				Del Rio 				Amorous 				Viva Glam 1 				Approaching Storm (LE)


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 26 MAC lipsticks _proper_, meaning that's not counting my Mattenes (and I have 5 of them).


----------



## User38 (Jun 26, 2012)

lost count


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jun 28, 2012)

I only have 5 that are MAC, plus a few from other brands. I just started getting into lippies so I'm hoping to grow the collection soon!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

omg..i dream to have 130 one day, i only have 20? boohoo, lol


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 4, 2012)

I currently own 9.

  	Angel
  	Force of Love (LE)
  	Plumful
  	Up the Amp
  	Red Racer + BU (LE)
  	Cut a Caper + BU (LE)
  	Dear Diary (LE)

  	Looking forward to add more.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 4, 2012)

i only have two :[ mlle and made with love!


----------



## Amen-Fashion (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got my _Viva Glam Gaga_ in the mail today! This is my first MAC lipstick and I love it.
  	I'm about to order 3 or 4 different shades today. I can see my collection growing very fast in the near future ;P


----------



## HarleanRose (Jul 8, 2012)

only have a tiny collection of 7 
  	buut I know I want MORE!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2012)

26 including Fire sign from Heavenly Creature. I am never disappointed ( or very rarely ) by M.A.C lipsticks whatever the finish or formula. I am a lipstick addicted person, from NY apple to Russian red, from Musky amethyst to Hue, I love them all !


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 9, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I was ONLY I lipgloss gal for YEARS until I bought Heartless from Venomous Villians... But that still was my only lipstick until practically this year. Now I have  Snob Saint Germain Up the Amp Morange Viva Glam Nicki Party Parrot Rebel Diva Heroine Reel Sexy Sail La Vie Girl About Town Pink Nouveau  Creme De Nude Violetta Ruby Woo Dear Diary All of these were purchased IN 2012 with the exception of Diva....can you say obsessed? :eyelove:


  Adding to my list....  Sail La Vie Cut A Caper Fire Sign


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

holy crap 
  	thats a lot i only have 8


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 23, 2012)

Currently I have:   Hug Me Creme Cup Jubilee Nude Scene Pillow Talk Kinda Sexy Pink Plaid Lovelorn Hot Gossip (2) Spice Razzledazzler  To Catch a Sailor Cut a Caper (2) Venus Fire Sign


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 24, 2012)

I've listed my MAC lipstick collection here: http://www.specktra.net/lists/display/view/id/41730.

  	MAC: 45
  	NARS: 1
  	CHANEL: 5
  	YSL: 2
  	Revlon: 35

  	As I write this, I currently have 45 MAC lipsticks. This number is set to increase with upcoming collections and more that I want to get from the permanent line. I have purchased all of them within 1 year, starting from 0 lipsticks total in August 2011. The major bulk of them have been purchased since February of this year.

  	I got my lone NARS lipstick in March and started my Revlon lipstick stash in April. It exploded to 35 lipsticks in 2 months time because of ULTA sales and coupons. I've recently branched out into Chanel and YSL lipsticks within the last two weeks. What can I say? I guess I love lipstick!


----------



## Ilovecheesecake (Jul 25, 2012)

I have too many
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Here's my list:
  	- Mac Red
  	- See sheer
  	- Lady Bug
  	- Capricious
  	- Craving
  	- Speed dial
  	- Hang-up
  	- Blankety
  	- Creme de nude
  	- Lustering
  	- Brick-O-La
  	- Twig
  	- VG I
  	- VG III
  	- VG VI
  	- Syrup
  	- Spice is nice
  	- Spice it up!
  	- Hot Tahiti
  	- Party line
  	- Verve
  	- Creme in your coffee
  	- Cut a caper (LE)
  	- Innocence beware! (LE)

  	I think that's all... I might have forgotten some LE though... I'll take a look home ;-)!


----------



## duckrodeo (Jul 26, 2012)

My last post in this thread was September, I had 11 MAC lippies. Now: I have 68! That's not including BUs! Definitely will be more on the way, too with By Request and the fall and winter collections coming up


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

I own 14 MAC lipsticks atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Names are:

  	Rose Maiden
  	Spitfire
  	Ever Hip
  	Oh, Oh, Oh
  	Budding Love
  	To Catch A Sailor
  	Red Racer
  	Watch Me Simmer
  	Heroine
  	You're Perfect Already
  	Dear Diary
  	Booyah!!!
  	Cut A Caper
  	Venus


----------



## Magenta924 (Jul 31, 2012)

I own 20 lipsticks!
  	They are ordered by most used/liked to least used.....

  	Brave
  	Peachstock
  	Blankety
  	Ever Hip LE
  	Angel
  	Freckletone
  	Modesty
  	Spitfire LE
  	Honeylove
  	Viva glam gaga 2
  	Play time LE
  	Quite Cute LE
  	Creme d nude
  	myth
  	Marquise d LE
  	Innocence Beware LE
  	Shygirl
  	Up the amp
  	Beachbound LE
  	Orange color name has faded


----------



## DBailey78 (Aug 1, 2012)

I own 8 Mac Lipsticks

  	Viva Glam VI
  	Viva Glam Gaga 2
  	Snob
  	Siss
  	Fresh Brew
  	Honey Love
  	Up the Amp
  	Velvet Teddy


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 2, 2012)

As posed in another thread, I have 50 MAC lipsticks + 2 back ups: Violetta and Black Knight.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 2, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> My last post in this thread was September, *I had 11 MAC lippies. Now: I have 68! *That's not including BUs! Definitely will be more on the way, too with By Request and the fall and winter collections coming up


  	WHOA! Talk about loving lip stick!

  	Keep up the good work!


----------



## califabulous (Aug 4, 2012)

ha!  earlier today I wondered if i had too many!  I decided that if I like lipstick, I should have it!  

  	I have 11

  	cherish
  	myth
  	shy girl
  	blankety
  	honeylove
  	snob
  	hot gossip
  	creme de la femme
  	up the amp
  	russian red
  	impassioned

  	want moxie, rebel, vegas volt, so chaud, kinda sexy*, coral bliss*, pure zen.  * means i have to be sure I look good wearing it 

  	I only have a few from other brands...


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 4, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> WHOA! Talk about loving lip stick!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


  	Ohh yeahh! That's not including other brands. I only have 2 NARS, 2 Dior and 1 Bobbi Brown, but I have oodles of drugstore ones, too! I love love looove lipsticks!


----------



## tats (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought my first MAC lipstick, wich was Myth,  around christmas 2011 and since then I've collected 23 lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oopsie
  	I feel like it is a bit too much as sometimes I forget about certain ones or put one somewhere and then trying to find it so annoying.. but I love each one of them, and unfortunately there is a few more I would like to pick up 


  	The ones I currently own are:

  	Sweet Sunrise (LE)
  	A Perfect Day (LE)
  	Hue
  	Freckletone
  	Myth
  	Creme Cup
  	See Sheer
  	Plink
  	Lady Danger
  	Snob
  	Saint Germain
  	Jubilee
  	Pervette
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Lavender Whip (LE)
  	Cut a Caper (LE)
  	Brave
  	Watch Me Simmer(LE)
  	Honeylove
  	Lustering
  	Viva Glam II
  	Budding Love (LE)
  	Fresh Amour(Mattene)

  	I think my whole MAC obsession started off with their lipstiks.
  	Besides MAC I also like lipsticks from Barry M, Illamasqua and lip butters from Revlon


----------



## Eims (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow! Some seriously impressive numbers here. 

  	I just counted mine, 17. But I did notice Quick Sizzle appears to be hiding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably in the bag I used last time I wore it, if only I knew what bag that was


----------



## Paisly (Aug 9, 2012)

I have 31. Can you tell the pattern.  Omg... how many shades of pinks can a girl have? 0.o

  	- Speak louder
  	- Shy girl
  	- Snob
  	- Venus LE
  	- Gem of roses + BU  LE
  	- Pleasureseeker LE
  	- Please me
  	- Plink
  	- Lustering
  	- cusp of dawn LE
  	- Bombshell
  	- Lovelorn
  	- Pure Zen
  	- Watch me simmer LE
  	- Hot tahiti
  	- Creme d' nude
  	- Cut a caper LE
  	- Razzledazzler + BU LE
  	- To catch a sailor LE
  	- Costa chic
  	- Force of love LE
  	- Sweet sunrise LE
  	- hue
  	- Lush amber (my favorite & LE)
  	- Coral bliss
  	- Angel
  	- creme cup
  	- Chatter box
  	- Ever hip LE
  	- Fire sign LE
  	- Vivid imagination LE

*: To anyone who still has a Lush Amber  BU LE  shade from semi precious collection, i would gladly swap with my razzledazzaler BU. Never used of course. *


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 9, 2012)

I only have 14! That's a small number compared to many of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Angel, Candy Yum Yum, Cut A Caper, Dear Diary, Diva, Girl About Town, Heroine, Moxie, Rebel, Rocker, Russian Red, Touch, Vegas Volt, Viva Glam II


----------



## urshz (Aug 10, 2012)

Vegas Volt
  	Impassioned
  	Costa Chic
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Morange
  	Crosswires


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm close to 3 figures and i'm afraid to count lol.  A good few i've had over two years, but they still smell good and the texture is fine so they'll be sticking around for awhile.  I tend to only throw lipsticks away one they start smelling/tasting like crayons.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 14, 2012)

Real Drama 	
 		Oh,oh,oh 	
 		Offshoot 	
 		Prince Noir 	
 		VG gaga 	
 		VG gaga 2 	
 		I like it like that 	
 		Impassioned (permanent) 	
 		Morange (permanent) 	
 		Gem of Roses 	
 		Heartless 	
 		Mocha 	
 		Hibiscus 	
 		I love winter 	
 		Such Flare! 	
 		Korean Candy 	
 		Lady Danger (permanent) 	
 		VG Cyndi* 	
 		VG nicki* 	
 		Dear Diary 	
 		Cut a Caper 	
 		Razzledazzler* 	
 		Force of Love 	
 		Heroine 	
 		Reel sexy 	
 		Red Racer 	
 		Sail la vie 	
 		Ruffian Red* 	
 		Ruffian Gold 	
 		Dish it up 	
 		Watch me Simmer 	
 		Quick Sizzle 	
 		Scarlet Ibis 	
 		Party Parrot* 	
 		Pink Pigeon* 	
 		Flamingo * 	
 		Moxie * 	
 		Candy Yum Yum* 	
 		Rocker 
 
  	i started to buy mac when surf baby came out! most of my lippies are LE.*are backed up


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Only 6:
  	-LE Stylistic lipstick in stylistic
  	-LE HK Frost strayin'
  	-Hug me
  	-Viva Glam V
  	-Hot gossip
  	-Peachstock


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 18, 2012)

I think around 80. Maybe a little more. That's not counting back-ups of certain shades.

  	I have a problem, haha.


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I only own two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want more though!!!  I actually just bought my second one yesterday, Pure Zen.  My other one is the sheen supreme in Gotta Dash!


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2012)

I love your collection kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







kimibos said:


> Real Drama
> Oh,oh,oh
> Offshoot
> Prince Noir
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2012)

MACina said:


> I love your collection kimibos


  	thanks!


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 26, 2012)

1. Angel 
  	2. *Budding Love (LE) "Chen Man" 
  	3. Candy Yum-Yum (LE) "MAC By Request" 
  	4. Candy Yum-Yum (LE) "Quite Cute" 
  	5. Cockney 
  	6. Cusp of Dawn (LE) "Heavenly Creatures" 
  	7. Cut-a-caper (LE) "Heavenly Creatures" 
  	8. Delectable (LE) "Style-seeker" 
  	9. Dish It Up (LE) "Shop MAC, Cook MAC"
  	10. Fun Finds (LE) "Style-Seeker"
  	11. Gem of Roses (LE) "Semi-Precious" 
  	12. Girl About Town 
  	13. Heroine (LE) "Reel Sexy"
  	14. Honeyflower (DC) 
  	15. Innocence, Beware (LE) "Shop MAC, Cook MAC" 
  	16. Love Long Distance (LE) "Beth Ditto" 
  	17. Moxie (LE) "MAC By Request" 
  	18. One of a Kind (LE) "Semi-Precious" 
  	19. *Paramount 
  	20. Pink Popcorn (LE) "Reel Sexy"
  	21. Pillowtalk (LE) "Naturally" 
  	22. Playtime (LE) "Quite Cute"
  	23. Please Me
  	24. Pleasure-seeker (LE) "Heavenly Creatures" 
  	25. Quick Sizzle (LE) "Shop MAC, Cook MAC"
  	26. Rebel 
  	27. Rocker (LE) "MAC By Request"
  	28. Ruby-Woo
  	29. Ruffian Gold (LE) "MAC & Ruffian" 
  	30. Russian Red 
  	31. Snob 
  	32. Speak Louder 
  	33. Spice (LE) "Fashion Sets"
  	34. Taupe 
  	35. *Tribalist (LE) "Style Warrior"
  	36. Up the Amp
  	37. Venus (LE) "Heavenly Creatures" 
  	38. *You're Perfect Already (LE) "Beth Ditto"

  	lol I thought I owned more! I guess I can keep collecting then!


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2012)

Not as many as some of u , but here are the ones that I own. Considering that I am not a lipstick addict (I am a blush whore though), It's quite a significant no for me.

  	1. Candy Yum Yum
  	2. Force of Love
  	3. Budding Love
  	4. VG Gaga
  	5. VG cyndi
  	6. VG Nicki
  	7. Impassioned
  	8. Show orchid
  	9. Full fuschia
  	10. Lickable
  	11. Fusion Pink
  	12. Speak louder
  	13. Hue
  	14. Cream cup
  	15. High Tea
  	16. Please Me
  	17. Quick Sizzle
  	18. Plink
  	19. Real Doll
  	20. Innocence Beware
  	21. Thrills
  	22. Naughty you
  	23. Fashion City
  	24. Ultra Darling
  	25. Cut a Caper
  	25. Style it up
  	26. Shy Girl
  	27. Freckletone
  	28. Ravishing
  	29. 4N
  	30. Hot Sass
  	31. Toxic Tale
  	32. Supreme Style
  	33. Bare Again
  	34. Infused with glame
  	35. Powerful
  	36. Ever Hip
  	37. Play time
  	38. See Sheer
  	39. Sandy B
  	40. Razzledazzer
  	41.Reel Sexy
  	42. Cusp of Dawn
  	43. Fresh Salmon
  	44. Modesty
  	45. Beigeland
  	46. High Strung
  	47. Creme D nude
  	48. Lovelo4n
  	49. Syrup
  	50. A Perfect Day
  	51. Hibiscus
  	52. 3N
  	53. Gel
  	54. Hug Me
  	55. Honeylove
  	56. To Catch a Sailor
  	57. Gem of roses
  	58. Pillow talk
  	59. Shy Shine
  	60. Half and Half
  	61. Goddess
  	62. Sweet and Single
  	63. Violetta
  	64. Heartless
  	65. Warm me Up
  	66. Blankety
  	67. Superiod
  	68. Pink Cabana
  	69. Hold the Pose
  	70. Russian Red
  	71. Kitteish
  	72. Lipblossom
  	73. Made to Order
  	74. Reel Drama
  	75. Instinctive
  	76.Heroine
  	77. Red Dwarf
  	78. Riverting Rose
  	79. Giddy
  	80. Funshine,
  	81. Long stem rose
  	82. Pink Pearl Pop
  	83. Sunny Seoup
  	84. Peach blossom
  	85. Coral Bliss
  	86. Shanghai Spice
  	87. Marquise D
  	88. Cute-ster
  	89. Pink Popcorn
  	90. Hot Gossip
  	91. Imagine This (Came with the Glitter and ice set)

  	Ooops.. I thought I only had 70 plus, I didn't even notice that I have that many. Coz they look soooo few in the drawer ....


----------



## dorni (Aug 30, 2012)

After a big clean out a few years ago, i limited myselft to 30 lipsticks.



 		Viva Glam I 	
 		Viva Glam II 	
 		Viva Glam III 	
 		Viva Glam IV 	
 		Viva Glam Cyndi* 	
 		Russian Red 	
 		Lady Danger 	
 		Ruffian Red (still in the mail)* 	
 		Prince Noir* 	
 		Odyssey 	
 		Syrup 	
 		Bombshell 	
 		Barcelona Red 	
 		Shy Girl 	
 		Blankety 	
 		Pervette 	
 		Cream Cup 	
 		Indie Girl* 	
 		Honeylove 	
 		Fast Play 	
 		Vegas Volt 	
 		Made to Order* 	
 		High Tea 	
 		Sharp Beige* 	
 		Snazzy* 	
 		Full Speed 	
 		Gotta Dash 	
 		Unknown Pleasures* 
 
  	and two Chanel ones.

  	* LE or discountinued


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 3, 2012)

lindas1983 said:


> I'm close to 3 figures and i'm afraid to count lol.  A good few i've had over two years, but they still smell good and the texture is fine so they'll be sticking around for awhile.  I tend to only throw lipsticks away one they start smelling/tasting like crayons.


  	Uh- I'm sorry, did u say 3 figures!!

  	Gracious!

  	Well lindas1983 - list them down - in stages for us! I wanna know what you have!

  	Do you have Rizzo by any chance??


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 3, 2012)

geeko said:


> Not as many as some of u , but here are the ones that I own. Considering that I am not a lipstick addict (I am a blush whore though), It's quite a significant no for me.
> 
> 1. Candy Yum Yum
> 2. Force of Love
> ...


  	WOW - so many! Some of these shades I never heard of.

  	Keep collecting!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 3, 2012)

dorni said:


> After a big clean out a few years ago, i limited myselft to 30 lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow, how in the heck can you limit yourself to 30??? Talk about self control!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Wow, how in the heck can you limit yourself to 30??? Talk about self control!


	I limit to "fifty" because that's how many slots I have the my holders, but I cheat that by "rotating" the darker ones in for Fall?Winter with the brighter ones that make their appearance in the Spring/Summer.....I guess I either need to purge (so hard to give up my babies) or limit myself (not happenin')


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 10, 2012)

Audrey C said:


> A cut and paste from my inventory list...15 although with Ruffian, Heavenly Creatures and Marilyn that will probably nudge up against 20 soon. Eek - too much l/s for one mouth to use up!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda Sexy 						Mocha 						Twig 						Brave 						Fast Play 						Spice (LE) 						Razzledazzler (LE) 						Ramblin Rose 						See Sheer 						Sail La Vie (LE) 						Retro 						Del Rio 						Amorous 						Viva Glam 1 						Approaching Storm (LE)


  	Yeah...I have a few more now.

  	Ruffian Red
  	Ruffian Gold
  	Venus
  	Fire Sign
  	Camden Chic
  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Red pro lip palette (six shades)
  	Plum pro lip palette (six shades)

  	Let's just count the palettes as one, shall we?


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 11, 2012)

I have 40-ish. Will list them tomorrow.


----------



## Shantastic (Sep 11, 2012)

I have like 20 something. I'll list later..


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 11, 2012)

Bold are LE shades, asterisk means I have at least one BU.

  	1. *Black Knight*
  	2. *Budding Love **
  	3. *Candy Yum-Yum **
  	4. Captive
  	5. *Chestnut*
  	6. Costa Chic
  	7. Craving
  	8. Creme Cup
  	9. *Cut a Caper*
  	10. *Dish It Up **
  	11. *Double Spin*
  	12. Dubonnet
  	13. *Flamingo **
  	14. *Force of Love **
  	15. Full Fuchsia
  	16. Fusion Pink
  	17.* Heroine *[Reel Sexy]
  	18. Honeylove
  	19. Hot Tahiti
  	20. Hug Me
  	21. *I Love Winter*
  	22. Impassioned
  	23.* Innocence, Beware! **
  	24. *Lush Amber*
  	25. Lustering
  	26. *Mocha*
  	27. *Moxie **
  	28. *Naughty Saute **
  	29. *Offshoot *
  	30. *Oh, Oh, Oh **
  	31. *One of a Kind*
  	32. *Party Parrot*
  	33. Pink Nouveau
  	34. *Pink Pigeon **
  	35. *Pink Popcorn **
  	36. Plink!
  	37. *Plum Bright*
  	38. *Prince Noir*
  	39. *Quick Sizzle **
  	40. *Razzle-Dazzler **
  	41. Rebel
  	42. *Red Racer **
  	43. *Reel Sexy **
  	44. *Riveting Rose*
  	45. *Rocker **
  	46. *Rose Maiden*
  	47. *Ruffian Gold **
  	48. *Ruffian Naked **
  	49. *Ruffian Red **
  	50. *Runaway Red **
  	51. Russian Red
  	52. *Sail La Vie **
  	53. *Salute!*
  	54. Saint Germain
  	55. *Scarlet Ibis **
  	56. Sheer Plum
  	57. Show Orchid
  	58. *Soft Sable*
  	59. Speak Louder
  	60. Speed Dial
  	61. *Spice **
  	62. Sweetie 
  	63. *Sweet Sunrise **
  	64.* To Catch a Sailor*
  	65. Up The Amp
  	66. *Venus **
  	67. Violetta
  	68. *Viva Glam Cyndi **
  	69. *Viva Glam Gaga **
  	70. *Viva Glam Gaga 2 **
  	71. *Viva Glam Nicki **
  	72.* Watch Me Simmer **
  	73.* Whirls & Twirls **
  	74. *Yung Rapunxel **


----------



## OhSoJaded (Sep 14, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Bold are LE shades, asterisk means I have at least one BU.
> 
> 1. *Black Knight*
> 2. *Budding Love **
> ...


 Amazing! You've only been collecting these over the last year, right?!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 14, 2012)

There are some SUPER IMPRESSIVE collections here!  I feel like I'm "pulling a duckrodeo" this year myself, as I only had about 7 MAC lippies (until I joined Specktra at the end of 2011) and NOW my colllection is at:

  	46 MAC Lipsticks
  	2 MAC Pro Trend Lip Palettes (w/ 6 shades each palette)
  	2 MAC Kissable Lip Colors
  	3 MAC Casual Color Lip/Cheek Pots
  	33 MAC Lipglosses
  	9 Misc. Lipglosses from other companies
  	19 Misc. Lipsticks from other companies

  	This list does NOT include AT LEAST 2 dozen BU's!! 

  	*wipes forehead... I'm on quite a roll this year!!!  I blame MAC... oh yeah... AND Specktra!


----------



## duckrodeo (Sep 14, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> [COLOR=9933FF]Amazing! You've only been collecting these over the last year, right?![/COLOR]


  Yup, just since July/August of last year. I don't even wanna know how much money that is!! Haha!! Oregon doesn't have sales tax so I guess that makes a little difference but whew! Lots of lipsticks! I didn't even count mattenes, sheen supreme, PLW lipcolor, KLC, and Casual Color


----------



## dorni (Sep 14, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Wow, how in the heck can you limit yourself to 30??? Talk about self control!


	If you had to throw away 22 Chanel lipsticks because they have gone bad, you would also be able to limit yourself. Not to speak of an even larger number of MAC l/s, at least i could exchange those against new lipsticks (thanks B2M).


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Sep 14, 2012)

I think its around 25 ish range?


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Bold are LE shades, asterisk means I have at least one BU.
> 
> 1. *Black Knight*
> 2. *Budding Love **
> ...


  	Lovely collection you have there Duckrodeo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm jealous lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2012)

dorni said:


> If you had to throw away 22 Chanel lipsticks because they have gone bad, you would also be able to limit yourself. Not to speak of an even larger number of MAC l/s, at least i could exchange those against new lipsticks (thanks B2M).


	Ugh, that's painful.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Yup, just since July/August of last year. I don't even wanna know how much money that is!! Haha!! Oregon doesn't have sales tax so I guess that makes a little difference but whew! Lots of lipsticks! I didn't even count mattenes, sheen supreme, PLW lipcolor, KLC, and Casual Color


	Me too! I started my lipstick collection around August/September of last year. I'm obsessed!


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 15, 2012)

12 i am just starting!


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have many but, my collection is slowly growing...

  	Myth
  	Creme D'Nude
  	Pretty Please
  	Blankety
  	VG Gaga1
  	VG Gaga 2
  	Vegas Volt
  	Pleasure Seeker


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 18, 2012)

I have 48 right now, which will be brought to an even 50 after my next B2M (yup, lots of empties ready for trading in!).  I can't even begin to think about how many MAC lipsticks I've had over the years since it's the main brand I've worn for the past decade.  I just recently had to B2M some of the older ones, too.  Their time had come.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 26, 2012)

I have 33 lipsticks in total and the list is slowly growing.

*M.A.C.* (19 lipsticks with 2 backups)
  	Budding Love
  	Force of Love
  	Growing Trend
  	Hue
  	Impassioned
  	Japanese Maple
  	Morange
  	Myth
  	Pink Noveau
  	Pure Zen
  	Reel Sexy
  	Russian Red
  	Saint Germain
  	Summer Shower
  	Vegas Volt
  	Viva Glam Gaga*
  	Viva Glam Gaga 2*
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Watch Me Simmer

  	*1 backup

*Illamasqua* (2 lipsticks)
  	Over
  	Scandal

*Make Up Forever* (1 lipstick)
  	N45 Rouge Artist Natural

*Revlon* (6 lipsticks)
  	Candy Pink
  	Carnation
  	Nude Attitude
  	Soft Nude
  	Strawberry Shortcake
  	True Red

*Rimmel* (2 lipsticks)
  	Nude Delight
  	#14 Kate Moss

*Wet n Wild* (1 lipstick)
  	Hot Paris Pink


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 9, 2012)

I have 35 lipsticks so far and growing, I've only seriously been collecting earlier this year


----------



## BecaTheGreat (Oct 17, 2012)

I just started wearing lipstick this year and so far I only have 5. 


 Viva Glam Gaga 2  
 Honeylove  
 Summer Shower 
 Hightea  
 Myth 
 
Hightea is my favorite.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 17, 2012)

25....goint to be more by the end of the year! i want all 4 from Strenghth, maybe one from the couture collection, all 4 from TT and a few from the mineral collection...at what point do i stop lol


----------



## MACerette (Oct 18, 2012)

93 MAC lipsticks, including 2 KLC and 3 BU. 6 other lipsticks.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 18, 2012)

Around 30 I guess ( ? ).  But I don't count my lipsticks, I now have too many !


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 18, 2012)

1  classic merilyn red.. !!


----------



## Merula (Oct 21, 2012)

Around 18, with 3 being Pro Longwear Lipcreme, and 2 Pro Longwear Lipcolor.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 8, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Only 1.
> I love lipstick,
> but I prefer cheaper ones.
> MAC´s l/s are my favorites, though.
> ...


  	Update:
  	I´ve got more lipsticks now.
  	Still not so many, but the collection is growing! 
  	My collection:

  	1. See Sheer
  	2. Reel Sexy
  	3. Ravishing
  	4. Pleasureseeker
  	5. Cut A Caper
  	6. Venus
  	7. Fire Sign
  	8. Scarlet Ibis
  	9. Pure Zen

  	I will update again after Christmas.
  	My collection will probably be bigger then.


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, I 'only' have 8, lol, one of each colour in a way except earthy one's (doest suit me). I somehow dont like to pay for lipsticks, because of the back to mac program, so I patiently wait until i have 6 empty products to swap. I do admit this is only because I currently feel I only need one more lippie and I know that I will have 6 products soon when I buy and depot my next eye shadows 
*Creme Cup*
*Plink*
*Impassioned*
*Plumful*
*Gotta Dash*
*Russian Red*
*Lady Gaga*
*Chatterbox* (2nd medium pink one as i wasn't sure which undertone suited me best, but I prefer impassioned on me)

  	I would like to have a neutral one and considering to back to MAC Myth.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 24, 2012)

i had around 27, but with 2 sisters at home, i have like 20 left...i dont mind sharing or giving them away to sisters as long as theyre being used and dont end up losing their vanilla scent. lol. and even with the 20 that i have left, i still feel like i have alot.


----------



## wearecloudy (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my list:

  	1)Syrup (my favorite!!!)
  	2)CB96
  	3)Rose Romance
  	4)Ever Embellish
  	5)Rozz Revival
  	6)Strawbaby (my 2nd favorite!!!)
  	7)Viva Glam Gaga 1
  	8)Surprise Me
  	9)Chintz
  	10)Lavender Whip
  	11)Pervette
  	12)Pink Nouveau
  	13)Chignon
  	14)Politely Pink
  	15)New York Apple
  	16)Lickable
  	17)Fanfare
  	18)Saint Germain
  	19)Captive
  	20)Del Rio
  	21)Hot Tahiti
  	22)Sweet Thing
  	23)Sequin
  	24)Brave New Bronze
  	25)Costa Chic
  	26)Viva Glam VI (But, I cannot find it right now!)
  	27)Overtime (Pro Longwear)


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 18, 2012)

.....


----------



## Bronzcoco (Dec 25, 2012)

I love this thread. I don't feel so bad about my vast MAC lipstick and gloss collection. I have about 70 MAC lipsticks. Mostly perms, but some LEs. This year, I bought more LEs than perms. I also have about 30 Chanel lipsticks and countless other HE and DS brands. I endeavour to make 2013 and 2014 lipstick no-buy years. If I keep away from the MAC LEs (my weakness), then my plan should be an easy feat.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 60 MAC Lippies and several Chanel and ithers. Here is my list MAC list.........  Angel Après Chic Baron's Rose Baroque Boudoir Blankety Blossom Culture Bombshell Brave CB96 Capricious  Captive Cockney Cosmo Costa Chic Craving Creme Cup Crosswires Cute-ster Deeply Adored Dressmaker Dressmaker Drive Me Wild Dubonette Ever Hip Fabby Flattering Fleshpot Glamourdaze Half-N-Half Haute Altitude Hot Chocolate Hot Gossip Hug Me Innocent Beware Japanese Maple Jubilee Love Goddess Lush Amber Modesty Naked In Paris Nocturnal Instinct O Out-Minxed Partyline Patisserie  Peach Blossom Plum Danity Razzledazzler  Red Dwarf See Sheer Shanghai Spice Supreme Style Sweetie Syrup The Faerie Glenn Vegas Volt Venus Viva Glam I What Jy Well Loved Whirl & Twirls


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

78 lol!!!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 28, 2013)

27 lipsticks 3 mattenes 1BU 1 on the way   My collection seems so small compared to others but it's still way more than I will ever wear.  If I stopped buying makeup now (other than foundation, concealer and mascara) I wouldn't run out of makeup for at least 5 years.  BUT... that will never happen


----------



## Ana A (Jan 28, 2013)

I just started so I only have 24 mac so far, but over 100 including other brands...the funny part is that I used to hate lipstick.....


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Heartless 	
 		Reel Sexy 	
 		Marquise D' 	
 		Lovelorn 	
 		Violetta 	
 		Acid Washed 	
 		Naked Bliss (mattene) 	
 		Quiet, Please 	
 		Go For It 	
 		Flustered 	
 		Show Orchid 	
 		Toxic Tale 	
 		Ever Hip 	
 		Of Royalty 	
 		Politely Pink 	
 		Phlox 	
 		Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene) 	
 		Quite Cute 	
 		Sinister 	
 		Quick Sizzle 	
 		Love Goddess 	
 		Deeply Adored 	
 		Charmed I'm Sure 	
 		Apres Chic 	
 		Watch Me Simmer 	
 		Budding Love 	
 		Tropical Mist 	
 		Pleasure Seeker 	
 		Fire Sign 	
 		Warp Speed 	
 		Force of Love 	
 		Whirls & Twirls 	
 		A Prefect Day 	
 		Venus 	
 		Sweet Sunrise 	
 		Naughty Saute 	
 		Pet Me, Please 	
 		Sail La Vie 	
 		Salute! 	
 		Pink Popcorn 	
 		To Catch a Sailor 	
 		To Pamper 	
 		Cunning 	
 		Something New 	
 		Summer Shower 	
 		Riveting Rose 	
 		Liquid Lurex 	
 		Saint Germain 	
 		Thrills 	
 		Candy Yum-Yum 	
 		All Styled Up 	
 		Hellraiser 	
 		Lush Amber 	
 		Dark Deed 	
 		One of a Kind 	
 		Aristo-cat 	
 		Neon Orange 	
 		Gem of Roses 	
 		Powerful 	
 		The Faerie Glen 	
 		Sweet Bits 	
 		Mehr 	
 		Lazy Day 	
 		Win-Win 	
 		Peachstock 	
 		Kittenish 	
 		Viva Glam Gaga 	
 		Superior 	
 		Cockney 	
 		Offshoot 	
 		Yash 	
 		Jazzed 	
 		Growing Trend 	
 		Drive Me Wild 	
 		Funbathing 	
 		Pink Friday 	
 		Innocence, Beware! 	
 		Fusion Pink 	
 		Naturally Eccentric 	
 		Out-Minxed 	
 		Angel 	
 		Cut a Caper 	
 		The Prowl 	
 		Gulabi 	
 		Smash Hit 	
 		Fleshpot 	
 		Hibiscus 	
 		Playtime 	
 		Beachbound 	
 		Courting Lilac 	
 		Metal Maven 	
 		Oh, Oh, Oh 	
 		Full Fuchsia 	
 		Style Curve 	
 		Secret Lover 	
 		I Like It Like That 	
 		Viva Glam Gaga 2 	
 		MLLE 	
 		Red Racer 	
 		Bust Out! 	
 		Playing Koi 	
 		Viva Glam Nicki 
 
  	Plus a Gareth Pugh lipstick in a makeup bag!, so 103!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I may have the smallest list of them all-   1. Viva Glam 1  2. Apres Chic  3. Ronnie Red (w/BU) 4. Angel  5. Viva Glam Niki  6. Daddy's little girl  7. Nocturnal Instincts  8. Up The Amp  9. Seductive Intent  10. Strong Woman  11. Buxom Athens  12. Buxom Bombay  13. Buxom Shanghai 14. MM Scarlet Ibis  The story is that I used to have maybe 25 (still not up to specktra standards) but I realized what finishes and colors looked best on me and just sold the ones I knew I wasn't going to use. As you can see the lippies that I do have are mostly from recent collections and have been bought within the last six months.   I can now build my collection on what I know will look best on me. Which are mattes, satins, amplifieds and occasionally a creamsheen. Lustre and frosts do nothinf bu make my lips smaller. Whew what an accomplishment


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 10, 2013)

Oops double post.


----------



## NATlar (Feb 13, 2013)

- Heroine x2 - Moxie x3 - Rocker x3 - Candy Yum Yum (got rid of my bu) - Pink Pigeon x2 - Party Parrot x2 - Viva Glam Nicki - Viva Glam Nicki 2 - Viva Glam I - Viva Glam II - Smoked Purple - Sail La Vie - Force Of Love - Quick Sizzle - Ruby Woo - Russian Red -Impassioned - Up The Amp - Vegas Volt - Girl About Town - Diva - Rebel - Creme Cup - Brave - Snob - Pink Nouvea - Chatter Box   Lip Liners   - Embrace Me - Entertain Me - Magenta - Cherry - Brick - Burgundy - Vino - Nightmoth


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 13, 2013)

*Reds (10):*
  	Heartless
  	Ruffian Red
  	Runaway Red
  	Red Racer
  	MAC Red
  	Deeply Adored
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	Rocker
  	Fire Sign
  	Strawbaby

*Deep Reds (6):*
  	Party Line
  	Cunning
  	Kittenish
  	Hang Up
  	Approaching Storm
  	Media
  	Rebel

*Mattenes (10):*
  	Legendary
  	Seeds of Desire
  	Eden Rouge
  	Night Blooming
  	Camden Chic
  	Seductive Intent
  	Potent Fig
  	Nocturnal Instincts
  	Fun Finds
  	Naked Bliss (mattene)

*Purples (18):*
  	Boyfriend Stealer
  	Bloomin Lovely
  	Go For It
  	Sinister
  	Quite Cute
  	Bust Out
  	Seasoned Plum
  	Heroine from RS
  	Pink Popcorn
  	Oh Oh Oh
  	Hellraiser
  	Dramatic Encounter
  	Cyber
  	Funbathing
  	Playtime
  	Lavender Whip
  	Fashion Mews
  	High Top

*Corals/Orange (19):*
  	Sail La Vie
  	Moxie
  	Fresh Salmon
  	Jazzed
  	Ever Hip
  	See Sheer
  	Crosswires
  	Fanfare
  	VG Cindi
  	Hibiscus
  	Pleasure Seeker
  	Force of Love
  	Reel Sexy
  	Thrills
  	Drive me Wild
  	Powerful
  	Flash N Dash
  	Party Parrot x 2

*Pinks (30):*
  	Aristocat
  	Betty Bright
  	Daddy's Little Girl
  	Courting Lilac
  	Quick Sizzle
  	Love Goddess
  	Watch Me Simmer
  	Budding Love
  	Venus
  	Pet Me Please
  	Pervette
  	Naught Saute
  	Pink Plaid
  	St Germain
  	Gaga 2
  	Nicki 1
  	Candy Yum Yum + BU
  	High Def
  	Milan Mode
  	Syrup
  	Patiserrie
  	Lazy Day
  	Fusion Pink
  	Outrageously Fun
  	I Like it Like That
  	Not So Innocent
  	Fun N Sexy
  	Cute-ster
  	Big Bow
  	Strayin
  	Pink Pigeon x 2

*MLBB (11):*
  	Creme in Your Coffee
  	Brave
  	Faux
  	Mehr
  	Gem of Roses
  	Naked Paris
  	Offshoot
  	Glamour Daze
  	Twig
  	Red Dwarf
  	Velvet Teddy
  	I Love Winter

*Nudes (16): *
  	Angel
  	Call My Bluff
  	Hue
  	Tropical Mist
  	A Perfect Day
  	Yash
  	Siss
  	Shy Girl
  	Playing Koi
  	Fleshpot
  	Blankety
  	Creme de Nude
  	Gaga 2
  	Growing Trend
  	You're Perfect Already
  	Honeymoon

*Misc (11):*
  	Warp Speed
  	Black Friday
  	Firm Form
  	Whirls & Twirls
  	Salute
  	Heroine from WW
  	To Pamper
  	Summer Shower
  	Liquid Lurex
  	Wham
  	Ruffian Gold
  	Kraft

*Totals 135*


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 18, 2013)

My list is longer than I'd like at 26. I also have both the Red and Plum pro lip palettes but I haven't counted or listed those shades:



 				Kinda Sexy 				Venus (LE) 				Mocha 				Twig 				Brave 				Mehr 				Fast Play 				Oh, Oh, Oh (LE) 				Glamourdaze (LE) 				Spice (LE) 				Ruffian Gold (LE) 				Razzledazzler (LE) 				Ramblin Rose 				See Sheer 				Sail La Vie (LE) 				Retro 				Del Rio 				Amorous 				Apres Chic (LE) 				Fire Sign (LE) 				Ruffian Red (LE) 				Viva Glam 1 				Deeply Adored (LE) 				Camden Chic (LE) 				Approaching Storm (LE) 				Yung Rapunxel (LE)


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

1 Angel
  	2 A Rose Romance
  	3 Blankety
  	4 Chatterbox
  	5 Creme Cup
  	6 Creme D'Nude
  	7 Girl About Town
  	8 Honeylove
  	9 Laugh A Lot
  	10 Myth
  	11 Neon Orange (looks revolting on me ;__; why did I get this)
  	12 Pink Nouveau
  	13 Pink Plaid
  	14 Please Me
  	15 Russian Red
  	16 Shy Girl
  	17 Something New
  	18 Style Curve
  	19 Up The Amp
  	20 Viva Glam Nicki
  	21 Viva Glam V
  	22 Way To Love

  	23 Snob
  	Got this the other day. I have a feeling it's going to be a new favorite.


----------



## MACerette (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolute Power (LE Strength)
  	Angel
  	A perfect day (LE Naturally)
  	Barcelona Red
  	Betty Bright (LE Archie's Girls)
  	Blankety
  	Bombshell
  	Boyfriend Stealer (LE Archie's Girls)
  	Candy Yum Yum (LE By Request)
  	CB 96
  	Charmed, I'm Sure (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	Chatterbox
  	Chili
  	Cosmo
  	Costa Chic
  	Craving
  	Creme cup
  	Creme d'Nude
  	Creme in your coffee
  	Crosswires
  	Cut a Caper (LE Heavenly Creatures)
  	Daddy's Little Girl (LE Archie's Girls)
  	Deeply Adored (LE Marilyn Monroe) x 2
  	Dish it up (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Diva
  	Dubonnet
  	Fabby
  	Fanfare
  	Flamingo (LE Iris Apfel)
  	Force of Love (LE Chenman)
  	Fresh Moroccan
  	Girl about town
  	Girl Next Door (LE Archie's Girls)
  	Heartless (LE Venomous Villains)
  	Heroine (LE Reel Sexy)
  	Honeylove
  	Hug me
  	Impassioned
  	Innocence, beware (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Kinda Sexy
  	Kittenish (LE Fabulous Felines)   (Gone bad though :'( )
  	KLC Scan-delicious (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	KLC So Vain (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Lady Bug
  	Lady Danger
  	Lickable
  	Love Forever
  	Love Goddess (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	M.A.C. Red
  	Meltdown
  	Modesty
  	Moxie (LE By Request)
  	Naughty sauté (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Neon Orange
  	New York Apple
  	Party Parrot (LE Iris Apfel, Strength) x 2
  	Perpetual Flame
  	Pillow Talk (LE Naturally)
  	Pink Fusion
  	Pink Nouveau
  	Pink Pigeon (LE Iris Apfel) x 2
  	Pink Popcorn (LE Reel Sexy)
  	Please me
  	Plumful
  	Prolong
  	Quick Sizzle (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Ramblin' Rose
  	Rebel
  	Red Racer (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Reel Sexy (LE Reel Sexy)
  	Rocker (LE By Request)
  	Ruby Woo
  	Runaway Red (LE Shop Shop Shop & M.A.C. Me Over) x 2
  	Russian Red
  	Sail la Vie (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Salute (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Sandy B
  	Scarlet Ibis (LE Iris Apfel)
  	Seductive Intent mattene (LE Taste Temptations) 
  	Show Orchid
  	Shy girl
  	Snob
  	Sounds Like Noise (Hayley Williams)
  	Spice
  	Strong Woman (LE, Strength)
  	To Catch a Sailor (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Unlimited
  	Up the Amp
  	Vegas Volt
  	Velvet Teddy
  	Venus (LE Heavenly Creatures)
  	Violetta
  	Viva Glam Cyndi
  	Viva Glam Gaga I
  	Viva Glam I
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Viva Glam V
  	Watch me simmer (LE Shop Shop Shop)


  	ETA: Sounds Like Noise

  	(98 different shades + 4 back ups)


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 25, 2013)

LE
  	A Perfect Day
  	Watch Me Shimmer
  	Beauty
  	Outrageously Fun
  	Scarlett Ibis
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	Love Godess
  	Cut a Cuper
  	Hot Chocolate
  	Reel Sexy

  	Permanent:
  	Chatterbox
  	Lovelorn
  	Angel
  	CremeCup
  	Honeylove
  	Blankety
  	Shy Girl
  	Impassioned
  	Hue
  	Bombshell
  	Snob
  	Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## jennyap (Feb 25, 2013)

6 months ago I could have said 1, but my collection has grown a bit since then. I started buying Mac last summer for the e/s and quickly got sucked into LE collections (Heavenly Creatures was my first) - lipstick and all. In fact I've only bought l/s from LE collections.

  	Venus
  	Nocturnal Instincts +BU
  	Glamourdaze
  	Outrageously Fun
  	Strong Woman
  	Party Parrot
  	Haute Altitude
  	Apres Chic
  	Hot Chocolate
  	Plumful (YoTS)

  	So still only 10 but I suspect that will grow a lot this year!


----------



## lippyandlashes (Feb 25, 2013)

I counted last night... 58. Which is less than I was expecting!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Feb 28, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Absolute Power (LE Strength)
> Angel
> A perfect day (LE Naturally)
> Barcelona Red
> ...


  	Wow!  Can we all come play at your house?

  	Here are my goodies:

  	1)  Cyber (x2)
  	2)  Pink Plaid
  	3)  Pink Pigeon
  	4)  Party Parrot
  	5)  Candy Yum Yum (x2)
  	6)  Fresh Moroccan (x5)
  	7)  Powerful 
  	8)  Fanfare
  	9)  Dubonnet
  	10)  Diva
  	11)  Viva Glam VI
  	12)  Creme D' Nude (x2)
  	13)  Russian Red
  	14)  Sinister
  	15)  "O"
  	16)  Bombshell
  	17)  Cb96
  	18)  Fleshpot
  	19)  Coconutty (x2)
  	20)  Dare You (x2)
  	21)  Polished Up
  	22)  Can't read the bottom any longer!
  	23)  See Sheer
  	24:  Spice It Up!
  	25)  Can't read the bottom any longer!
  	26)  Beauty (x2)
  	27)  Innocence
  	28)  Spice is Nice
  	29)  Plink
  	30)  Angel
  	31)  Blankety
  	32)  Creme De La Femme
  	33)  Viva Glam Nicki (x2)
  	34_)  High Tea_
_35)  Lollipop Loving (x2)_
_36)  Lovelorn_
_37)  Brave_
_38)  Jubilee_
_39)  Syrup_
_40)  Glamourdaze_
_41)  Hug Me_
_42)  Modesty_
_43)  Frenz_y
  	44)  Pink Popcorn
  	45)  Plastique
  	46)  Impassioned
  	47)  Viva Glam Nicki 2
  	48)  Watch Me Simmer

  	Lipglasses:

  	Impossibly Sweet
  	Oyster Girl
  	Florabundance
  	Peachstock
  	Underage
  	Viva Glam Nicki
  	Ornamental (x3)
  	Deliously Demure
  	Star Nova
  	Pink Lemonade (x3)
  	Enchantress
  	4N


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Feb 28, 2013)

Oops! Here is the rest of my list: Big Kiss Check This Out Cultured (x2) Flusterose Prrr (x2) Viva Glam V Pinkarat (x2) Impassioned Kiss & Don't Tell (x2) Mall Madness Summer Sweetheart (x2) Stay Sweet Big Baby Love Nectar Virgin Kiss Ample Pink C-Thru Lust Dazzleglass: Love Alert Phiff! Get Rich Quick (x4) Sugarrimmed Roman Holiday Smile Cremesheen Glass: Deelightful Richer, Lusher Pro Longwear Lipglass Boundlessly Beige (x2) Everlasting Nude Next Fad Show Me (x2) Infinitely Likable Ready or Not (x5) Gloss Coat, Clear Viva Glam Nicki 2 Lipglass Continuation of lipsticks: 49) Meltdown 50) Outrageously Fun 51) Please Me 52) Tanarama 53) Kinda Sexy 54) Pervette 55) Ramblin' Rose 56) Ravishing 57) Jist 58) Hot Gossip 59) Peachstock 60) Freckletone 61) Patisserie 62) Myth 63) Honeylove 64) Shy Girl 65) Betty Bright (x3) 66) Daddy's Little Girl (x2) 67) Oh, Oh, Oh 68) Plumful 69) Cockney 70) So Very Good (x3) 71) Extended Play (x2) 72) Bare Again 73) Supreme Style (x2) 74) Look At Her! 75) Can't Resist (x2) Lipliners: Brick Burgandy Nightmoth (x2) Morning Coffee Etcetera (x2) Dervish Beuree Staunchly Stylish In Anticipation Cherry Have To Have It Nice "N" Spicy Embrace Me Brick Stripdown (x2) Absolutely It Chicory Subculture Pink Treat In Sync Lasting Sensation Well, I guess I have more than I though, but I still find myself thinking if I can get away with wearing Lavender Whip and Violetta!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 1, 2013)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Oops! Here is the rest of my list: Big Kiss Check This Out Cultured (x2) Flusterose Prrr (x2) Viva Glam V Pinkarat (x2) Impassioned Kiss & Don't Tell (x2) Mall Madness Summer Sweetheart (x2) Stay Sweet Big Baby Love Nectar Virgin Kiss Ample Pink C-Thru Lust Dazzleglass: Love Alert Phiff! Get Rich Quick (x4) Sugarrimmed Roman Holiday Smile Cremesheen Glass: Deelightful Richer, Lusher Pro Longwear Lipglass Boundlessly Beige (x2) Everlasting Nude Next Fad Show Me (x2) Infinitely Likable Ready or Not (x5) Gloss Coat, Clear Viva Glam Nicki 2 Lipglass Continuation of lipsticks: 49) Meltdown 50) Outrageously Fun 51) Please Me 52) Tanarama 53) Kinda Sexy 54) Pervette 55) Ramblin' Rose 56) Ravishing 57) Jist 58) Hot Gossip 59) Peachstock 60) Freckletone 61) Patisserie 62) Myth 63) Honeylove 64) Shy Girl 65) Betty Bright (x3) 66) Daddy's Little Girl (x2) 67) Oh, Oh, Oh 68) Plumful 69) Cockney 70) So Very Good (x3) 71) Extended Play (x2) 72) Bare Again 73) Supreme Style (x2) 74) Look At Her! 75) Can't Resist (x2) Lipliners: Brick Burgandy Nightmoth (x2) Morning Coffee Etcetera (x2) Dervish Beuree Staunchly Stylish In Anticipation Cherry Have To Have It Nice "N" Spicy Embrace Me Brick Stripdown (x2) Absolutely It Chicory Subculture Pink Treat In Sync Lasting Sensation Well, I guess I have more than I though, but I still find myself thinking if I can get away with wearing Lavender Whip and Violetta!


  	Lol, your collection looks comprehensive too you know...


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

It is amazing how quickly it all builds up, isn't it?  I was always more of a eye shadow junkie, but the lips seem to be taking quite a bite out of my wallet lately!  Chomp, chomp, chomp ... PAC-Man style!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 2, 2013)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> It is amazing how quickly it all builds up, isn't it?  I was always more of a eye shadow junkie, but the lips seem to be taking quite a bite out of my wallet lately!  Chomp, chomp, chomp ... PAC-Man style!


  	Yup, l/s and blushes / face powders...


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 2, 2013)

Then you have to figure out where to put it all, which leads to this (This is me trying to organize everything. It's the tip of the iceberg!):


----------



## MACerette (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I store most of my stuff in my MAC Zuca. Up until last year once pouch fitted all my blushes and lipsticks (barely), but now 1 pouch is stuffed with blush, 1 is stuffed with lipstick and lip gloss. In one of my traincases I also keep a box of lipsticks and one compartment jammed with blushes / highlighters and beautypowders.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 2, 2013)

What is a MAC Zuca bag?  If you don't mind me asking, how many train cases do you have?  I only have one tiny train case where I used to keep my pigments, but I need to put them elsewhere since I ran out of room.  I still have a lot makeup to organize, but it always takes more time than I anticipate it taking, so I just do it in small increments!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 3, 2013)

The mac züca is a trolley from mac. If you google it you will find pictures. In addition to that I have two traincases. Organizing can be difficult indeed. I hope my husband will create my own make up corner so that I can store my most used make up there. Until then I guess I will have to be creative creating space somehow....


----------



## scarlettb (Mar 3, 2013)

I have like 80 something


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you guys find yourselves wishing that you could have a perfectly-lit makeup room, where you could have shelving just light they do in either MAC, Sephora or Ulta.  That way everything would be displayed nicely, easy to get at, have backups neatly tucked behind the working product;. have a roomy, organized, state-of-the-art makeup station that will also hold all of the serums, lotions, eye serums, eye creams, cleansers.(the whole enchilada)...everything that you need on an everyday basis (and a really nice setup for all of your brushes)?  What the heck, let's throw in a hair station while we're at it, as well as a nice espresso bar to enjoy while working on our makeup.  A girl can dream, right?!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 3, 2013)

i have 95 mac lipsticks. that doesn't include backups, but then i don't believe in backing up anyway!


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 3, 2013)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Then you have to figure out where to put it all, which leads to this (This is me trying to organize everything. It's the tip of the iceberg!):


  	do you have a youtube channel?love your collection


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 4, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> do you have a youtube channel?love your collection


	Awww, thanks!  I am glad you like my collection   It amazes me how quickly it grew!  You know, at first I was thinking that I don't have a youtube channel, but I guess I do since I put some of my videos on there, to share with all of you. My channel would be cr8zy4MAC.   I have one extra short video clip I just put on there of some of my Mineralize Skinfinishes, OCC Lip Tars and a few rare eye shadows that I have.  I still need to do much work to get everything organized, but it takes so much darn time!.

  	What is your favorite thing to collect?

  	Sleep tight,

  	Tammy


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

  	Well, I just couldn't help myself.  I had to have it .... Violetta (2) .... plus Funtabulous Dazzleglass.  I had to wait a few weeks to receive it in the mail, but it was worth the wait.   I swear that I could hear the birds singing as I lovingly opened the famous black box.  Then that moment arrived ... you know the one ... when you pull that cap of the lipstick, twist it around a few times until you see that perfect, lovely little head popping up to greet you ... enticing you to play!

  	Can you tell I like my lipstick???  Well, she is lovely.  I took a quick pic of my FOTD featuring Violetta and Funtabulous.


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 15, 2013)

Love the Violetta with Funtabulous over it.  I bet I can't even appreciate all the lovely duochrome glittery goodness of it without seeing it IRL though!  What I am envying most right now is your organizational system.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ANd yeah, I'd love a room dedicated to just make up with lots of display racks like in Sephora.  But I am already indecisive in the AM and don't need to be overwhelmed by too many choices so maybe its a good thing I don't have that kind of set up.  I would love a Zucca case though (or two or three) and some MAC display cases for lipsticks, eyeshadows and such.


cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, I just couldn't help myself.  I had to have it .... Violetta (2) .... plus Funtabulous Dazzleglass.  I had to wait a few weeks to receive it in the mail, but it was worth the wait.   I swear that I could hear the birds singing as I lovingly opened the famous black box.  Then that moment arrived ... you know the one ... when you pull that cap of the lipstick, twist it around a few times until you see that perfect, lovely little head popping up to greet you ... enticing you to play!
> 
> Can you tell I like my lipstick???  Well, she is lovely.  I took a quick pic of my FOTD featuring Violetta and Funtabulous.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 16, 2013)

I really am enjoying my new makeup organization units, but I still need to clear out some space in my lower, deeper drawers (not shown in the video), so that I can place my pigments and palettes underneath along with some other goodies.  It does take some time to go through everything and figure out what will work best.  You know, it's funny that you mentioned about being indecisive in the morning when it comes to your makeup.  That is the exact reason why I decided to do this.  I was getting so frustrated digging through everything, day in and day out.  It takes long enough to get ready, without that added headache of "I just saw that" and "Where did that go?" which as always followed by a very terse "I really don't have time for this now!"  You know what I mean, jellybean?

  	I hope everyone out there is having a nice weekend.


----------



## potophan (Mar 16, 2013)

I have prince noir ruby woo viva glam  vl gaga 2 Vegas volt brave red Russian red Ronnie red retro everhip fire sign love goddess New York apple lady danger après chic Barron's rose craving  I know I have more but I can't think of them right now


----------



## potophan (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh I also got spit fire from ww collection and as of today impassioned


----------



## potophan (Mar 17, 2013)

Also I have tons of lip glass and gloss and cream sheen to many to count lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm at about 35 , not such an impressive number like some of you other ladies


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 18, 2013)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Awww, thanks!  I am glad you like my collection   It amazes me how quickly it grew!  You know, at first I was thinking that I don't have a youtube channel, but I guess I do since I put some of my videos on there, to share with all of you. My channel would be cr8zy4MAC.   I have one extra short video clip I just put on there of some of my Mineralize Skinfinishes, OCC Lip Tars and a few rare eye shadows that I have.  I still need to do much work to get everything organized, but it takes so much darn time!.
> What is your favorite thing to collect?
> 
> Sleep tight,
> ...


  	i have to pick one thing?!must be lipsticks and blushes and skinfinishes...ok the only thing that i'm not crazy about are lipglosses,i have a good stash that i need to go through but i don't wear them as much.i'm going to subscribe to your channel,do more vids!!


----------



## MissKittie (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, I have like over 100 l/s just in MAC alone. I'm scared to count how many I have in other brands lol. I'm going to try to do this off of the top of my head. I'm NOT including Kissable lip colors and or glosses...Most of mine are LE products...

  	1.) Show Orchid (PRO)
  	2.) Smoked Purple (PRO)
  	3.) Sin (PRO)
  	4.) Fleshpot (PRO)
  	5.) Lady Danger (Perm)
  	6.) Russian Red (Perm)
  	7.) Speed Dial (Perm)
  	8.) Girl About Town (Perm)
  	9.) See Sheer (Perm)
  	10.) Diva (Perm)
  	11.) Up The Amp (Perm)
  	12.) Ruby Woo (Perm)
  	13.) So Chaud (Perm)
  	14.) Deeply Adored (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	15.) Charmed I'm Sure (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	16.) Scarlet Ibis (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	17.) Love Goddess (LE Marilyn Monroe)
  	18.) Firm Form (LE Strength)
  	19.) Strong Woman (LE Strength)
  	20.) Absolute Power (LE Strength)
  	21.) Party Parrot (LE Strength)
  	22.) Pink Pigeon (LE Strength)
  	23.) Cozy Up (LE Apres Chic)
  	24.) Haute Altitude (LE Apres Chic)
  	25.) Hot Chocolate (LE Apres Chic)
  	26.) Big Bow (LE Hello Kitty)
  	27.) Violetta (LE Venomous Villains)
  	28.) Sinister (LE Venomous Villains)
  	29.) Innocence Beware (LE Venomous Villains)
  	30.) Heartless (LE Venomous Villains)
  	31.) Runaway Red (LE Mac Me Over)
  	32.) Offshoot (LE Mac Me Over)
  	33.) Prince Noir (LE Mac Me Over)
  	34.) Eden Rouge (LE Posh Paradise)
  	35.) Fresh Amour (LE Posh Paradise)
  	36.) Potent Fig (LE Posh Paradise)
  	37.) Rebel (Perm)
  	38.) Night Blooming (LE Taste Temptations)
  	39.) Nocturnal Instincts (LE Taste Temptations)
  	40.) Seductive Intent (LE Taste Temptations)
  	41.) Heroine (LE Reel Sexy)
  	42.) Pink Popcorn (LE Reel Sexy)
  	43.) Reel Sexy (LE Reel Sexy)
  	44.) High Top (LE Fafi)
  	45.) Thrills (LE To The Beach)
  	46.) Beachbound (LE To The Beach)
  	47.) Viva Glam 5
  	48.) Viva Glam 6
  	49.) Viva Glam Nicki 2
  	50.) Viva Glam Gaga 1
  	51.) Hibiscus (LE Surf Baby)
  	52.) Daddy's Little Girl (LE Archie's Girls)
  	53.) Girl Next Door (LE Archie's Girls)
  	54.) Ronnie Red (LE Archie's Girls)
  	55.) Betty Bright (LE Archie's Girls)
  	56.) Candy Yum Yum (LE Quite Cute)
  	57.) Brave New Bronze (LE Style Warrior)
  	58.) Quick Sizzle (LE Shop Cook)
  	59.) Spitfire (LE Wonder Woman)
  	60.) Heroine (LE Wonder Woman)
  	61.) Ruffian Red (LE Ruffian)
  	62.) Ruffian Gold (LE Ruffian)
  	63.) Fashion Nomad (LE Styleseeker)
  	64.) Summer Shower (LE Fashion Flower)
  	65.) Hipster (LE Fall/Winter Trend 09)
  	66.) Dressmaker, Dressmaker (LE Pret a Papier)
  	67.) Archetype (LE Pret a Papier)
  	68.) Mellow Mood (LE Tartan Tale)
  	69.) Budding Love (LE Chen Man)
  	70.) Blast-O-Blue (LE C-Shock)
  	71.) Aristocat (LE Fabulous Felines)
  	72.) Liquid Lurex (LE Fabulous Felines)
  	73.) Riveting (LE Riveting)
  	74.) Growing Trend (LE Naturally)
  	75.) Sail La Vie (LE Hey Sailor!)
  	76.) Red Racer (LE Hey Sailor!)
  	77.) To Catch a Sailor (LE Hey Sailor!)
  	78.) Salute! (LE Hey Sailor!)
  	79.) Faerie Glen (LE Tartan Tale)
  	80.) Kanga Rouge (LE Holiday 2011)
  	81.) Outrageously Fun (LE Glamour Daze)
  	82.) Honeylove (Perm)
  	83.) Frenzy (Perm)
  	84.) Taupe (Perm)
  	85.) Pink Plaid (Perm)
  	86.) Dubonnet (Perm)
  	87.) Retro (Perm)
  	88.) Impassioned (Perm)
  	89.) MAC Red (Perm)
  	90.) Kinda Sexy (Perm)
  	91.) Ravishing (Perm)
  	92.) Voile (Disc)
  	93.) Rapturous (Disc)
  	94.) Goes & Goes (Perm)
  	95.) Royal Azalea (Perm)
  	96.) Dress It Up (Perm)
  	97.) Fresh Buzz (Perm)
  	98.) Our Pick (LE Fall/Winter Trend 09)
  	99.) Cockney (Perm)
  	100.) Cyber (Perm)
  	101.) Chili (Perm)

  	There's more, but I'm tired of typing and that's all I remember right now....


----------



## Wolverina (Mar 18, 2013)

I have 119 MAC, many are LE.I have a number of others in different brands which I have catalogued because I don't want to buy repeats. However I am 36 and have been buying MU for years and years. What kills me is that I have moved so many times and have lost so many cosmetics. Argh!


----------



## potophan (Mar 19, 2013)

Oooh





MissKittie said:


> Ok, I have like over 100 l/s just in MAC alone. I'm scared to count how many I have in other brands lol. I'm going to try to do this off of the top of my head. I'm NOT including Kissable lip colors and or glosses...Most of mine are LE products...  1.) Show Orchid (PRO) 2.) Smoked Purple (PRO) 3.) Sin (PRO) 4.) Fleshpot (PRO) 5.) Lady Danger (Perm) 6.) Russian Red (Perm) 7.) Speed Dial (Perm) 8.) Girl About Town (Perm) 9.) See Sheer (Perm) 10.) Diva (Perm) 11.) Up The Amp (Perm) 12.) Ruby Woo (Perm) 13.) So Chaud (Perm) 14.) Deeply Adored (LE Marilyn Monroe) 15.) Charmed I'm Sure (LE Marilyn Monroe) 16.) Scarlet Ibis (LE Marilyn Monroe) 17.) Love Goddess (LE Marilyn Monroe) 18.) Firm Form (LE Strength) 19.) Strong Woman (LE Strength) 20.) Absolute Power (LE Strength) 21.) Party Parrot (LE Strength) 22.) Pink Pigeon (LE Strength) 23.) Cozy Up (LE Apres Chic) 24.) Haute Altitude (LE Apres Chic) 25.) Hot Chocolate (LE Apres Chic) 26.) Big Bow (LE Hello Kitty) 27.) Violetta (LE Venomous Villains) 28.) Sinister (LE Venomous Villains) 29.) Innocence Beware (LE Venomous Villains) 30.) Heartless (LE Venomous Villains) 31.) Runaway Red (LE Mac Me Over) 32.) Offshoot (LE Mac Me Over) 33.) Prince Noir (LE Mac Me Over) 34.) Eden Rouge (LE Posh Paradise) 35.) Fresh Amour (LE Posh Paradise) 36.) Potent Fig (LE Posh Paradise) 37.) Rebel (Perm) 38.) Night Blooming (LE Taste Temptations) 39.) Nocturnal Instincts (LE Taste Temptations) 40.) Seductive Intent (LE Taste Temptations) 41.) Heroine (LE Reel Sexy) 42.) Pink Popcorn (LE Reel Sexy) 43.) Reel Sexy (LE Reel Sexy) 44.) High Top (LE Fafi) 45.) Thrills (LE To The Beach) 46.) Beachbound (LE To The Beach) 47.) Viva Glam 5 48.) Viva Glam 6 49.) Viva Glam Nicki 2 50.) Viva Glam Gaga 1 51.) Hibiscus (LE Surf Baby) 52.) Daddy's Little Girl (LE Archie's Girls) 53.) Girl Next Door (LE Archie's Girls) 54.) Ronnie Red (LE Archie's Girls) 55.) Betty Bright (LE Archie's Girls) 56.) Candy Yum Yum (LE Quite Cute) 57.) Brave New Bronze (LE Style Warrior) 58.) Quick Sizzle (LE Shop Cook) 59.) Spitfire (LE Wonder Woman) 60.) Heroine (LE Wonder Woman) 61.) Ruffian Red (LE Ruffian) 62.) Ruffian Gold (LE Ruffian) 63.) Fashion Nomad (LE Styleseeker) 64.) Summer Shower (LE Fashion Flower) 65.) Hipster (LE Fall/Winter Trend 09) 66.) Dressmaker, Dressmaker (LE Pret a Papier) 67.) Archetype (LE Pret a Papier) 68.) Mellow Mood (LE Tartan Tale) 69.) Budding Love (LE Chen Man) 70.) Blast-O-Blue (LE C-Shock) 71.) Aristocat (LE Fabulous Felines) 72.) Liquid Lurex (LE Fabulous Felines) 73.) Riveting (LE Riveting) 74.) Growing Trend (LE Naturally) 75.) Sail La Vie (LE Hey Sailor!) 76.) Red Racer (LE Hey Sailor!) 77.) To Catch a Sailor (LE Hey Sailor!) 78.) Salute! (LE Hey Sailor!) 79.) Faerie Glen (LE Tartan Tale) 80.) Kanga Rouge (LE Holiday 2011) 81.) Outrageously Fun (LE Glamour Daze) 82.) Honeylove (Perm) 83.) Frenzy (Perm) 84.) Taupe (Perm) 85.) Pink Plaid (Perm) 86.) Dubonnet (Perm) 87.) Retro (Perm) 88.) Impassioned (Perm) 89.) MAC Red (Perm) 90.) Kinda Sexy (Perm) 91.) Ravishing (Perm) 92.) Voile (Disc) 93.) Rapturous (Disc) 94.) Goes & Goes (Perm) 95.) Royal Azalea (Perm) 96.) Dress It Up (Perm) 97.) Fresh Buzz (Perm) 98.) Our Pick (LE Fall/Winter Trend 09) 99.) Cockney (Perm) 100.) Cyber (Perm) 101.) Chili (Perm)  There's more, but I'm tired of typing and that's all I remember right now.... [oooh lucky you I'm so jello you got Farie Glenn Grr I wanted that when it came out lol impressive stash


----------



## Cara (Mar 20, 2013)

Most i ever had at any one time was.... seven and two of those had doubles because i stocked up while i had cash so i wouldnt run out... so technically, 5 colours   But im not an MA and i dont earn a lot of money!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2013)

43 M.A.C lipsticks and when you start with M.A.C you never stop lol !


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I have around 40. I haven't counted them in a while.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> i have to pick one thing?!must be lipsticks and blushes and skinfinishes...ok the only thing that i'm not crazy about are lipglosses,i have a good stash that i need to go through but i don't wear them as much.i'm going to subscribe to your channel,do more vids!!


	You crack me up!  Do you have your camcorder yet?  Let me know when it is up and running!  Thanks so much for subscribing.  I have been a bad good lately and haven't done much in the way of my makeup organization.  Hopefully I can get something more done with it this coming week or two.  Do you know what your first post with your new camcorder will be yet???

  	Have a  good one, girlie girl


----------



## potophan (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not a big phan of the glosses either


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

i have like 20.. i like to explore other brands a little more but i like mac because its good quality and decent price! if i spend like $5 more on other brands though I get a lipstick that lasts ALL day though


----------



## jennyash (Apr 1, 2013)

I have about 15 I think, I'm more of a lipgloss person!   /Tapatalk för iPhone, stavfel skyller jag på autocorrect


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have 2! betty bright and lavender whip, u can tell im new to mac lol..any suggestions on some from the permanent line that will suit me?


----------



## potophan (Apr 13, 2013)

As of today I have 28 mac lipsticks


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I have around 40, but I haven't counted them in awhile


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

MissKittie said:


> [oooh lucky you I'm so jello you got Farie Glenn Grr I wanted that when it came out lol impressive stash


  	Wow!  I am a little jealous of your awesome collection!


----------



## alyxo (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my MAC lipstick and gloss collection. As you can see, I'm not a big gloss person but I love lipstick. I believe I have 45. Poor Cherish can't fit in the other containers so I placed him in my OCC container. The best part about these containers... they're actually empty Ferrero Rocher chocolates containers...hahahahaha... Obsessed with chocolate!


----------



## niketyi (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't want to count. Lol! #LipstickHoarder


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 16, 2013)

I only have 18 so far as I'm kinda new to MAC lippies. They are:  Ronnie Red Oh,oh,oh Daddy's Little Girl Boyfriend Stealer Rebel Cyber Neon Orange Style Curve Candy Yum Yum Cross wires Heroine Lavender Whip Sounds Like Noise Strong Woman Up the Amp Party Parrot Pink Pigeon Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## kadytheredpanda (Apr 17, 2013)

I have seven: all six Archie's Girls and Viva Glam Nicki 1. I'd love to have more eventually.


----------



## geeko (Apr 27, 2013)

118 lipsticks as of today. I am not really into lipsticks though... I am more of a cheek product person.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm too scared to count mine! I want to finish up some so bad.


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 27, 2013)

28...coming from someone who only a year ago would not wear lipsticks
  	I keep mine in alphabetical order...nerd
  	angel
  	candy yum yum
  	chatterbox
  	cozy up
  	delectable - 2
  	freckletone
  	mocha
  	morange
  	party parrot
  	pillow talk
  	ping pigeon
  	pink nouveau
  	ravishing
  	razzledazzler
  	rebel - depotted
  	saint germain
  	salute
  	silly
  	sounds like noise - 2
  	vegas volt
  	viva glam 2 - depotted
  	viva glam gaga 2 - depotted
  	viva glam nicki
  	up the amp


----------



## marim525 (Apr 27, 2013)

I own 17 lipsticks but I plan on getting riri woo, I ordered Ablaze and I also plan on getting Ruby Woo via B2M.


----------



## matchachoco (Apr 28, 2013)

I have 28, if you count the two that will be arriving in the mail tomorrow or Tuesday. Just finished my Viva Glam Gaga, so I'm down one.


----------



## kpxgenie (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I've got about 130+ mac lipsticks and about 20+ other brands.  I've tried to do a blog sale, but just can't bring myself to part with my babies lol.  I think I have a problem...  Anyone interested in seeing a pic or a list?  Let me know.


----------



## Monidoll4u (Apr 28, 2013)

kpxgenie said:


> Anyone interested in seeing a pic or a list? Let me know.


  	you don't have a problem!!...LOL....post pic!!


----------



## geeko (May 7, 2013)

I dun have a problem with lipsticks, but I have a problem with blushers / cheek products >.<


----------



## JJJewels (May 7, 2013)

I am really just starting my collection (it all started with Marilyn Monroe really). I am up to 35!


----------



## hatbadger (May 10, 2013)

I felt really bad about going from 0 to 10 in a week long spree, but after reading this thread I feel much better (I am totally jealous of everyones huge collections)


----------



## MACerette (May 11, 2013)

hatbadger said:


> I felt really bad about going from 0 to 10 in a week long spree, but after reading this thread I feel much better (I am totally jealous of everyones huge collections)


 Well, you had a good start! Enjoy!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 11, 2013)

I just sold "O", "Media" and "Ablaze", but then added So Chaud  and RRW to my collection this week.


*My Mac Lipsticks *(As of 5/11/13):
  	Ruby Woo
  	Diva
  	Riveting Rose
  	Hot Chocolate x 1 backup
  	Ronnie Red
  	Impassioned
  	Moxie
  	Rocker
  	Riri Woo
  	So Chaud
  	Ruffian Red
  	Ruffian Gold
  	Heroine
  	Russian Red
  	Girl About Town
  	Prince Noir
  	Viva Glam I
  	Viva Glam III
  	Viva Glam VI
  	Deeply Adored
  	Scarlet Ibis
  	Love Goddess
  	Rebel

  	Total: *23*

*Mac Lip Liners (As of 5/11/13)*:
  	Cherry
  	Brick
  	Beet
  	Ablaze

  	Total: *4*


----------



## LouGarner (May 15, 2013)

I have over 100 lipsticks in my collection now with two on the way and I will be ordering some tonight.


----------



## LouGarner (May 15, 2013)

rockin said:


> OMG, I just counted and I have 107 MAC lipsticks, and 2 in the post to me!  Not to mention all the others I've collected over the years from other brands.
> 
> I think I have a problem!


  	awwww...... I feel so much better. I am not the other person who loves lippies


----------



## suria954 (May 16, 2013)

I have 31!!!


----------



## trayceeee (May 25, 2013)

I have a '24' lipstick acrylic holder and my goal is to only have so many lipsticks that fit in there at any one time. 
  	I am trying to so hard to finish some - ordered 3 perm ones tonight - Velvet Teddy, Full Speed sheen supreme and Hug Me (minor setback)

  	- spice + back up (le)
  	- heroine (le)
  	- dish it up (le)
  	- pillow talk (le)
  	- runaway red (le)
  	- riri woo (le)
  	- ruby woo
  	- fanfare
  	- creme in your coffee
  	- quick sizzle (le) never worn  
  	- grande dame mineralized
  	- impressive sheen supreme
  	- strong woman (le)
  	- see sheer 
  	- mehr

  	Total: 16 + 3 on the way.

  	I only have cork, chestnut and vino MAC l/l, the rest are NYX.

  	I feel like I suffer with the 'opposite' of what 'hoarders' have. When I see to many things not being used I get really anxious and start giving away or worst, throwing away (not just l/s but gloss, and all makeup). I feel like if I contain myself to my nice lipstick holder, I'll be okay. 

  	I tend to be more interested in LE items than perm items but I guess its pretty equal. I tend to stink to "pinky browns" as its what im most comfortable in. My fave bright color to wear is purple of all things, but love my reds and excited to try "full speed" as a coral. 

  	My other brands include Maybeline, clinique, tarina tarantino and other random brands.


----------



## duckrodeo (May 26, 2013)

I haven't counted my MAC lipsticks for a while, but I think I'm near the 150 mark now. Eek! I gotta slow my roll lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> I have a '24' lipstick acrylic holder and my goal is to only have so many lipsticks that fit in there at any one time.
> I am trying to so hard to finish some - ordered 3 perm ones tonight - Velvet Teddy, Full Speed sheen supreme and Hug Me (minor setback)
> 
> - spice + back up (le)
> ...


  	how do you like strong woman. I just got it a couple of weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 2, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I have over 100 lipsticks in my collection now with two on the way and I will be ordering some tonight.


me too but around 15 of them are Mac.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> me too but around 15 of them are Mac.


  	what is your favorite MAC lippie?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## VioletPearl (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 15 lipsticks from MAC and most of them was purchased in the last half year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (3 of them was Back2MAC)
  	I really love my lippies!


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 3, 2013)

Whew , they my babies. But I will have to say heroine .


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 3, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> :nope: :thud: :sweat: :worms:


 oh I'm dying to know!!!!:shock: lol


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 12!
  	- Brave New Bronze
  	- Lollipop Loving
  	- Sci-Fi Delity
  	- Electro
  	- Utterly Frivolous
  	- Heroine
  	- Popular
  	- Spiced Flower
  	- Soft Illusion
  	- Toxic Tale
  	- Caliente
  	- Rebel

  	I tend to buy only the special packaging ones. If I lived in the USA, it would have been much more! Here they are so expensive, so I try to find dupes for the ones in the regular line. I still have a secret wishlist for the ones I really want!


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 3, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> I have a '24' lipstick acrylic holder and my goal is to only have so many lipsticks that fit in there at any one time.
> I am trying to so hard to finish some - ordered 3 perm ones tonight - Velvet Teddy, Full Speed sheen supreme and Hug Me (minor setback)
> 
> - spice + back up (le)
> ...


  	Wauw! You are exactly like me lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a plastic holder with mostly LE lipsticks. I feel very guilty when things don't get used, more so with lipsticks and lipglosses.

  	I have finished up so many pink browns I can't even count haha. Mostly drugstore brands (NYX, Revlon, Catrice) Velvet Teddy is on my wish list! I want to buy it, but there are so many dupable and cheaper versions. If I want to wear something bright I usually go for pinkcorals and purples and I try to stay away from fuschia, bright pink and orange ones (they tend to make my theeth yellowish and are just unflattering on me). I also love to wear dark lipstick in fall.

  	Right now I am using Cocoa Rose by Estee Lauder for everyday. I love this one a lot (it's a repurchase) but I really started to dislike the smell. When I finish this one up I will go and find myself another pinkish brown If you have any suggestions let me know!


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 3, 2013)

VioletPearl said:


> I have 15 lipsticks from MAC and most of them was purchased in the last half year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love lippies and I love back2mac program because I can pick e/s, l/g or l/s. mac makes recycling exciting lol


----------



## VioletPearl (Jun 3, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I love lippies and I love back2mac program because I can pick e/s, l/g or l/s. mac makes recycling exciting lol


  	Yes, it is cool, it makes me less sad when I finish a product. 
  	But sadly here we can only choose lippies.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> oh I'm dying to know!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, me too...I think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try to count them...


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 3, 2013)

VioletPearl said:


> Yes, it is cool, it makes me less sad when I finish a product.
> But sadly here we can only choose lippies.


  	not true. if you go to a mac store you can get lipglosses and eyeshadows.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2013)

VioletPearl said:


> Yes, it is cool, it makes me less sad when I finish a product.
> But sadly here we can only choose lippies.
> not true. if you go to a mac store you can get lipglosses and eyeshadows.


  	No she's right, in Europe it's lipstick only, where it's available at all.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> No she's right, in Europe it's lipstick only, where it's available at all.


  	that sucks


----------



## IHughes (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a MAC newbie! I only have: - Fashion City - Lady at Play  And I also have Flamingo and Angel on their way hehee


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 4, 2013)

VioletPearl said:


> Yes, it is cool, it makes me less sad when I finish a product.
> But sadly here we can only choose lippie
> 
> Still nice! Here we don't get anything


----------



## IHughes (Jun 4, 2013)

Uh oh... I can now say I have added Modesty to my collection! It's a lovely nude on my pigmented lips!!


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

I own about 100 I've been buying Mac lipsticks since 07/08 I have sold some and given some away.  The majority if my lipsticks are limited edition.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

duckrodeo said:


> I haven't counted my MAC lipsticks for a while, but I think I'm near the 150 mark now. Eek! I gotta slow my roll lol


 I was thinking that too After the riri collection I'm taking another hiatus from buying Mac lipsticks I have about 100


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> I have 12! - Brave New Bronze - Lollipop Loving - Sci-Fi Delity - Electro - Utterly Frivolous - Heroine - Popular - Spiced Flower - Soft Illusion - Toxic Tale - Caliente - Rebel  I tend to buy only the special packaging ones. If I lived in the USA, it would have been much more! Here they are so expensive, so I try to find dupes for the ones in the regular line. I still have a secret wishlist for the ones I really want!:clueless:


I want brave new bronze. You have a nice collection


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have about 100


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 4, 2013)

I just count them,30.i'm gonna try not to buy more until Christmas


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 4, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I just count them,30.i'm gonna try not to buy more until Christmas


  	good luck. I tell myself that and still end up buying more lippies. I think I have a problem lol.


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 4, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> good luck. I tell myself that and still end up buying more lippies. I think I have a problem lol.


  	yeah i know what you're mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.the good thing is i just saw the lippies from Indulge and i'm not crazy about them,same with TT so there's hope i last until october. maybe.


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 7, 2013)

nunnie115 said:


> I want brave new bronze. You have a nice collection


  	Thank you! Brave New Bronze is lovely. It's the only nude that looks good on me Just recently I discovered a dupe: NYX Mars.


----------



## MissKittie (Jun 7, 2013)

MissKittie said:


> Ok, I have like over 100 l/s just in MAC alone. I'm scared to count how many I have in other brands lol. I'm going to try to do this off of the top of my head. I'm NOT including Kissable lip colors and or glosses...Most of mine are LE products...
> 
> 1.) Show Orchid (PRO)
> 2.) Smoked Purple (PRO)
> ...


  	contd...some of these are new and what I can remember...

  	102.) Please Me (Perm)
  	103.) Velvet Teddy (Perm)
  	104.) Tabla (Perm)
  	105.) Yash (Perm)
  	106.) Siss (Perm)
  	107.) Mehr (Perm)
  	108.) Caliente (LE Temperature's Rising)
  	109.) Feel My Pulse (LE Temperature's Rising)
  	110.) Dominate (LE PRO Nudes & Metallics)
  	111.) Show-All (LE PRO Nudes & Metallics)
  	112.) Sushi Kiss (LE All About Orange)
  	113.) Flamingo (LE All About Orange)
  	114.) Tangerine Dream (LE All About Orange)
  	115.) RiRi Woo (LE RiRi Loves MAC)
  	116.) Sounds Like Noise (LE Haley Williams)
  	117.) Silly (LE Fashion Sets)
  	118.) Ablaze (LE Fashion Sets)
  	119.) Embrace Me (LE Fashion Sets)


----------



## IHughes (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh no this is terrible! I was very much an anti-lipstick person as my experience had always been with cheap drugstore lipsticks which dried out my lips horribly!  Yesterday I was at the counter at the airport and went over the top and bought three lipsticks (well, I bought Ravishing and Chatterbox and my mum bought me Girl about town). I can see my lippie collection is increasing alarmingly.....


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wont count them. Cause if i do. I'll get all self conscious about it. And stop buying Them or something.   I'm in denial. LEt me be.  Let's just say. A LOT..    -Emma


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 20, 2013)

So far I have 12:  Love Goddess Deeply Adored(2) Viva Glam V Girl About Town  Violetta  Riri Woo Feel my Pulse Caliente Sheer Seduction Saigon Summer  Embrace Me   2 coming on Monday, Riri boy and Heaux  I have a family of enablers


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 20, 2013)

Not as many as I'd like (purely because of the $36 price tag in Aus) but so far:

  	1) Please Me
  	2) Angel
  	3) Hue
  	4) Shy Girl
  	5) Saint Germain
  	6) Vegas Volt
  	7) Lady Bug
  	8) Strong Woman (LE Strength)
  	9) Absolute power (LE Strength)
  	10) Haute Altitude (LE Apres Chic)
  	11) Apres Chic (LE Apres Chic)
  	12) Betty Bright (LE Archies)
  	13) Boyfriend Stealer (LE Archies)
  	14) Riri Woo (LE Riri)
  	15) Caliente (LE Temperature Rising)
  	16) Feel My Pulse (LE Temperature Rising)
  	17) Sounds Like Noise (LE Hayley Williams)
  	18) Riri Boy (LE Riri)
  	19) Heaux (LE Riri)
  	20) Tart & Trendy (LE AAO)
  	21) Sushi Kiss (LE AAO)

  	Next on my hit list for perms would be Impassioned, Brick-O-La, Candy Yum Yum, Rebel and Costa Chic... it's a growing collection


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 21, 2013)

Dimmie Arnold said:


> Not as many as I'd like (purely because of the $36 price tag in Aus) but so far:
> 
> 1) Please Me
> 2) Angel
> ...


  	you are going to love candy yum yum.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I just sold "O", "Media" and "Ablaze", but then added So Chaud  and RRW to my collection this week.
> 
> 
> *My Mac Lipsticks *(As of 5/11/13):
> ...


  	New additions bolded above. So happy I got my hands on SW! I think I'm good w/ lipstick for a while.


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> New additions bolded above. So happy I got my hands on SW! I think I'm good w/ lipstick for a while.


  	Love SW, it's gorg.


----------



## chola (Jun 22, 2013)

I ve a lot of MAC Lipsticks

  	Riri Woo
  	Ruby Woo
  	Ablaze
  	Silly
  	Candy Yum Yum
  	Pink Pigeon
  	Heroine
  	Pary Parrot
  	Liza Red
  	Ruffian Red
  	Sushi Flower
  	Stop N Glow
  	Powerhouse
  	Moxie
  	Charmed I m Sure
  	Rocking Rudy
  	Liza Red
  	Runaway Red
  	Ronnie Red


  	and there re still more left which i cant remember at the moment


----------



## anjohns44 (Jun 22, 2013)

10! I'm a newbie lol  To catch a sailor (LE) Shag Up the Amp Taupe Ruby Woo Rebel Girl about town  Feel my pulse (LE) Lady danger Viva glam I


----------



## diamonddiva (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 62 MAC lipsticks... I'm a sucker for mattes, amplifieds, and satins!


----------



## NL5671 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just counted...93 MAC lipsticks!


----------



## busybee (Jun 27, 2013)

1) Chintz 2) Hipster 3) Film Noir 4) Amorous 5) Ronnie Red x2 6) Riri Woo 7) Strong Woman 8) Tribalist 9) Hold the Pose 10) Deeply Adored x2 11) Charmed I'm Sure 12) Velvet Teddy 13) Rebel 14) Heaux 15) Boyfriend Stealer 16) Till Tomorrow 17) Touch 18) Feel My Pulse 19) All Grown Up


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jun 27, 2013)

20   Viva Glam Nicki Pink Friday Pink Nouveau Pink Pigeon  Girl About Town Red Racer  Ruby Woo RiRi Woo Deeply Adorned Viva Glam Nicki 2 Daddy's Little Girl Riri Boy Viva Glam 3 Heroine Sushi Kiss Morange Party Parrot Betty Bright  Nocturnal Instincs Eloquent Air


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 27, 2013)

Fifty-one including back-ups. I really need to go through these, because some of them I hate. Like Strong Woman. >>  Ablaze Absolute Power x2 Aprés Chic Blood Red (depotted) Bust Out! Captive Charmed, I'm Sure Craving Deeply Adored Dish It Up Feel My Pulse Fire Sign Girl About Town Heartless Heroine x2 Hibiscus Hot Chocolate I Love Winter Impassioned Lavender Whip Lickable Love Goddess Lustering Outrageously Fun Party Parrot x2 Plum Bright Plumful Port Red Prince Noir Rebel Red Racer Runaway Red So Scarlet Strong Woman x2 Touch Violetta Viva Glam Gaga 1 Watch Me Simmer New Temptation (Sheen Supreme) Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene) Eden Rouge (Mattene) Kirsch (Mattene) Night Blooming (Mattene) Nocturnal Instincts (Mattene) Potent Fig (Mattene) Rare Exotic (Mattene) Seductive Intent (Mattene)


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 28, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Seductive Intent (Mattene)


  	You hate SW?? Why?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 28, 2013)

Dimmie Arnold said:


> You hate SW?? Why?


  I don't think it looks good on me. I've tried it on a couple of times, and it will start out okay, and then I'll check back in 30 minutes and it just looks... off. -shrugs- I think it's too muted for my tastes? Or too red-based, as I have yellow undertones. Not really sure which, or possibly both.


----------



## josephine90 (Jun 28, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Fifty-one including back-ups. I really need to go through these, because some of them I hate. Like Strong Woman. >>  Ablaze Absolute Power x2 Aprés Chic Blood Red (depotted) Bust Out! Captive Charmed, I'm Sure Craving Deeply Adored Dish It Up Feel My Pulse Fire Sign Girl About Town Heartless Heroine x2 Hibiscus Hot Chocolate I Love Winter Impassioned Lavender Whip Lickable Love Goddess Lustering Outrageously Fun Party Parrot x2 Plum Bright Plumful Port Red Prince Noir Rebel Red Racer Runaway Red So Scarlet Strong Woman x2 Touch Violetta Viva Glam Gaga 1 Watch Me Simmer New Temptation (Sheen Supreme) Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene) Eden Rouge (Mattene) Kirsch (Mattene) Night Blooming (Mattene) Nocturnal Instincts (Mattene) Potent Fig (Mattene) Rare Exotic (Mattene) Seductive Intent (Mattene)


  You have 2 heroine? Im jealous! I toatally missed out!


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 28, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> I don't think it looks good on me. I've tried it on a couple of times, and it will start out okay, and then I'll check back in 30 minutes and it just looks... off. -shrugs- I think it's too muted for my tastes? Or too red-based, as I have yellow undertones. Not really sure which, or possibly both.


  	Damn ): I have neutral tones so it works wonderfully - definitely one of my go to lipsticks! I have to limit myself to how often I wear it as I didn't get a back up ):


----------



## IHughes (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know what has happened but my collection has grown really quickly! This is terrible!! Latest addition is Hue, gorgeous nude colour on me, specially paired with floating lotus cremesheen gloss to give it shine and some pinkiness


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

I have 39 and my bf thinks that is a lot lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sitting at 51 at the moment gezzzzzz and I know it's still going to grow lol that's the bad part


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 5, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Seductive Intent (Mattene)


  	you hate SW????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh my Goodness. it is such a beautiful color and I haven't seen it look bad on anyone.


----------



## 13lolagirl (Jul 10, 2013)

Show Orchid Jubilee Moxie Hot Chocolate Candy Yum Yum Venus Oh, Oh, Oh Plumful High Tea 3-D Impassioned Lickable Viva Glam IV O Russian Red New York Apple Rocker Twig Fusion Pink Viva Glam Nicki Ramblin Rose Sashimi Mimi Lady Danger Ablaze Heaux Riri Woo Up the Amp Quick Sizzle Midnight Mambo Viva Glam II  So 30 in all I guess.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 11, 2013)

I owned 14 MAC lippies last year in august, i decided to count em again yesterday, umm yeah, i have like 55 now .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wonder if it has anything to do with me joining Specktra last year in july 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Budding Love
  	To Catch A Sailor
  	Red Racer
  	Watch Me Simmer
  	Heroine (Reel Sexy)
  	Spitfire
  	Oh, Oh, Oh
  	You're Perfect Already
  	Booyah!!!
  	Dear Diary
  	Ever Hip
  	Cut a Caper
  	Venus
  	Fire Sign
  	Pure Zen
  	Ruffian Red
  	Ruffian Gold
  	Camden Chic
  	Viva Glam Nicki 1
  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Love Goddess
  	Charmed I'm Sure
  	Deeply Adored
  	Scarlet Ibis
  	Myth
  	Beauty
  	Glamourdaze
  	Outrageously Fun
  	Grey Friday
  	Nocturnal Instincts
  	Seductive Intent
  	Après Chic
  	Haute Altitude
  	Hot Chocolate
  	Party Parrot
  	Pink Pigeon
  	Firm Form
  	Girl Next Door
  	Betty Bright
  	Daddy's Little Girl
  	Ronnie Red
  	Sounds Like Noise
  	Sheer Seduction
  	3N
  	Ablaze
  	RiRi Woo
  	RiRi Boy
  	Heaux
  	Flamingo
  	Tart & Trendy
  	Sushi Kiss
  	Heart to Heart
  	Shy Girl
  	Up The Amp
  	Craving


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 15, 2013)

I have 9 MAC lipsticks  
  	1) Strong Woman
  	2) Heroine
  	3) Party Parrot
  	4)Quick Sizzle
  	5)Force of Love
  	6)Caliente
  	7)Feel my Pulse
  	8)Sail la vie
  	9)Red Racer


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 15, 2013)

Gracious I haven't gone through and reorganized and counted these in years.  129 including my one and only backup (California Dreamin').    You would think I would be happy with that but noooo ... right at this moment I would likely give my right arm for Heroine l/s ...  1N 4N A Rose Romance All's Fair Antiquetease B-Babe Betty Bright Bing Blast O' Blue Blood Red Blow Dry Brave New Bronze Bronze Shimmer Bubbles California Dreamin' x2 Candy Yum Yum CB 96 Chatterbox Chic Chignon Cockney Colour Crafted Coral Polyp Costa Chic Craving Crazee Creme Cerise Creme de la Femme Creme de Nude Creme in Your Coffee Cute-ster Dark Side Eclipse Electro Ever-Embellish Fashion Mews Fast Thrill Fleshpot Flourish Force of Love Front Lit Full Body Fun N Sexy Garden Bed Girl About Town Gladiola Hang Up High Strung Hipster Hold the Pose Hot Gossip Impassioned Insanity It Intricate Kanga Rouge Kirsch Kiss Manish Lavender Whip Lickable Lightly Ripe Lollipop Loving London Life Love Long Distance Lovin' It Made With Love Madly Creative Marquise D' Melrose Mood Milan Mode Morange Most Popular New York Apple Night Violet Nude Rose O Odyssey Orchidazzle Party Line Party Parrot Pervette Petals & Peacocks Pink Freeze Pink Pigeon Plum Dandy Pomposity Port Red Pretty Please Profusion Pure Rose Purple Rite Quick Sizzle Quiet, Please Rapturous Ravishing Rebel Red, She Said Rocking Chick Ronnie Red Ruby Woo Saint Germain Seasoned Plum Semi-Annual Show Orchid Shy Girl So Chaud So Scarlet Soft Illusion Soft Pause Speak Louder Spiceflower Strange & Exotic Strayin' Strong Woman Sunsational Syrup Tanarama Trimming Talk Up the Amp Utter Fun Viva Glam Cyndi Viva Glam Gaga Viva Glam I Viva Glam II Viva Glam V Viva Glam VI SE Vivacious Voile What A Do


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm still try to build up my collection  Plumful Sweetie Ruby woo Amped up Touch  Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think ill be at 100 sooner before I know it MAC problems


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 21, 2013)

Rania88 said:


> I'm still try to build up my collection  Plumful Sweetie Ruby woo Amped up Touch  Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


 You'll get there trust me. And you'll be there quick before the blink of an eye lol


----------



## liladrie222 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just started getting REALLY into MAC lippies. I own under 10. Lush Life (mineralize rich collection) Faux Glamourdaze Viva Glam 4 Viva Glam Cyndi Heaux  I have about 5 on my wish list right now too, ugh.


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

I own about 25, is that too much?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2013)

About 60 mostly mac some nars and revlon and some nyx some ysl


----------



## pazaub (Jul 24, 2013)

I own about 60 and the problem is I barely wear them...it just makes me happy staring at them...lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 25, 2013)

pazaub said:


> I own about 60 and the problem is I barely wear them...it just makes me happy staring at them...lol


  Same here lol


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 25, 2013)

21, i believe.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 25, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> I have 9 MAC lipsticks   1) Strong Woman 2) Heroine 3) Party Parrot 4)Quick Sizzle 5)Force of Love 6)Caliente 7)Feel my Pulse 8)Sail la vie 9)Red Racer


U have some great ones


----------



## pazaub (Jul 25, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Same here lol


	lol n stilling counting


----------



## IHughes (Jul 25, 2013)

My collection is increasing, yikes! And there are more from the permanent collection that I want!! At the moment I have:  Hue Modesty Ravishing Chatterbox Razzledazzler Flamingo Girl About Town RiRi Woo Fashion City Dreaminess Lady At Play Angel  Oh my gosh so many in such short time!!


----------



## waiwai123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Total of 122


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 26, 2013)

I have 12... Big Bow, Creme d'Nude, Ever Hip, Hibiscus, Hug Me, Lady Bug, Reel Sexy, Scarlet Ibis, Sinister, Sophisto, Soulfully Rich (Pro Longwear), and Viva Glam Gaga 2.


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 29, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> I have 9 MAC lipsticks
> 1) Strong Woman
> 2) Heroine
> 3) Party Parrot
> ...


  	you have all limited edition lippies and you have all of the best ones lol. have you looked at some of the permanent ones.


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 29, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Oh my gosh so many in such short time!!


  	it's only going to get bigger lol. At one time I had only one mac lippie and then I looked and I have over 50 lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 29, 2013)

kirtchik said:


> I own about 25, is that too much?


  	there is never to many lippies lol


----------



## pazaub (Jul 30, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> there is never to many lippies lol


	that's so true...my keeps getting bigger too...u just need every shade....lol


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 30, 2013)

Was at 28 in April, was at 38 until I finished my second Viva Glam V a couple weeks ago. So 37 it is!

  	Altered Beige
  	Big Bow
  	Candy Yum Yum
  	CB 96
  	Courting Lilac
  	Craving
  	Daddy's Little Girl
  	Deeply Adored
  	Fashion Mews
  	Feel My Pulse
  	Flamingo
  	Full Speed
  	Girl About Town
  	Lavender Whip
  	Liquid Lurex
  	Morange
  	Neon Orange
  	"O"
  	Pervette
  	Pure Decoration
  	Raspberry Swirl
  	Ravishing
  	Razzledazzler
  	Russian Red
  	Saint Germain
  	Snazzy
  	Sounds Like Noise
  	Sweet & Sour
  	Sushi Kiss
  	Tangerine Dream
  	Tart & Trendy
  	Underworld
  	Up the Amp
  	Violetta
  	Viva Glam Cyndi
  	Viva Glam Gaga 2
  	Viva Glam Nicki 2


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 1, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Was at 28 in April, was at 38 until I finished my second Viva Glam V a couple weeks ago. So 37 it is!
> 
> Altered Beige
> Big Bow
> ...


  	I love viva glam V. I think I had at least six of them. How do you like Morange? I have been waiting to try but having yet


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

I just started getting really into lipsticks last year and I now own 28 MAC lipsticks. I also have the Preferred Pinks Pro Lip Palette


----------



## pockykami (Aug 10, 2013)

I have 23 so far. My faves: heaux, sheer seduction, diva, party parrot, violetta, angel


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm at 90 not including back ups


----------



## sigrunj (Aug 14, 2013)

I have 48 lipsticks + Editorial reds lip palette.
  	I love them all equally.


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 14, 2013)

rockin said:


> OMG, I just counted and I have 107 MAC lipsticks, and 2 in the post to me!  Not to mention all the others I've collected over the years from other brands.   I think I have a problem!


Goodness graicious! How many lipstick shades does MAC have anyway?


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 14, 2013)

I do believe I have about 50 that are mac I hope to one day own all the perms!!!! lol


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 15, 2013)

Will count later! I really need to go through my stash. Sleeping for now. Lol


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 15, 2013)

This is in no particular order at all. I just grabbed my stash and started listing them down. OMG. And all I thought I only had like around 70 something. I never knew I would it almost 200! (at least 200, if the backups *some* is counted)



 		Show Orchid 	
 		Daddy's Little Girl 	
 		Moxie 	
 		Silly 	
 		Quick Sizzle 	
 		Party Parrot 	
 		Silly 	
 		Pink Pigeon 	
 		Coral Polyp 	
 		Candy Yum Yum (By Request) 	
 		Candy Yum Yum (Quite Cute) 	
 		Viva Glam Nicki 1 	
 		Fusion Pink 	
 		Trimming Talk 	
 		Embrace Me 	
 		Impassioned 	
 		Petals & Peacocks 	
 		Ablaze 	
 		Gulabi 	
 		Catharina 	
 		Hollywood Nights 	
 		Isabella Blow 	
 		Girl About Town 	
 		Dear Diary 	
 		Something New 	
 		Boyfriend Stealer 	
 		Hang-Up 	
 		Viva Glam Nicki 2 	
 		Dubonnet 	
 		Strong Woman 	
 		Heroine 	
 		Bust Out! 	
 		Feel My Pulse 	
 		Russian Red 	
 		Rebel 	
 		Approaching Storm 	
 		Red Coquette 	
 		Viva Glam I 	
 		Ruffian Red 	
 		Deeply Adored 	
 		Charmed I'm Sure 	
 		Love Goddess 	
 		Must Be Red! 	
 		Racy 	
 		Heaux 	
 		Riri Woo 	
 		Ronnie Red 	
 		Toxic Tale 	
 		So Chaud 	
 		Morange 	
 		Neon Orange 	
 		Sail La Vie 	
 		Electro 	
 		Good to Go 	
 		Warm Me Up 	
 		Ladies Who Lunch 	
 		To The Future 	
 		Pink Friday 	
 		Monarch 	
 		Peachstock 	
 		Dainty Cake 	
 		Romancin' 	
 		Lavender Whip (Original Release) 	
 		California Dreamin' 	
 		Adore It 	
 		Sweet & Sour 	
 		Raspberry Swirl 	
 		Heatherette (Original Release) 	
 		Party Mate 	
 		Overrich 	
 		Pink Cabana 	
 		Fashionably Fuchsia 	
 		Angel 	
 		Crimzone 	
 		Absolute Power 	
 		All Styled Up 	
 		Smart & Sweet 	
 		Dress It Up 	
 		Madame B 	
 		Lady Danger 	
 		Pretty Loud 	
 		Skew 	
 		Vivid Imagination 	
 		Scanty 	
 		Scarlet Ibis 	
 		Victorian 	
 		Playtime 	
 		Colour Crafted 	
 		Coral Bliss 	
 		La Mode 	
 		Speed Dial 	
 		Lovelorn 	
 		Fan Fare 	
 		Meltdown 	
 		Brave Red 	
 		Overtime 	
 		Kinda Sexy 	
 		Pure Zen 	
 		A Rose Romance 	
 		Rocker 	
 		See Sheer 	
 		Please Me 	
 		Beauty 	
 		Cozy Up 	
 		Freckletone 	
 		Pure Decoration 	
 		Lady Bug 	
 		Blood Red 	
 		Saigon Summer 	
 		CB96 	
 		Lip Blossum 	
 		Jest 	
 		Costa Chic 	
 		Crosswires 	
 		Dreaminess 	
 		Divine Choice 	
 		Style Surge 	
 		Elegant Accent 	
 		Strikingly Fabulous 	
 		Ultraprecious 	
 		Utterly Delicious 	
 		Midnight Mambo 	
 		Ravishing 	
 		Razzledazzler 	
 		Rozz Revival 	
 		Alibi 	
 		Jazzed 	
 		Flamingo (Iris Apfel) 	
 		Flamingo (All About Orange) 	
 		Vegas Volt 	
 		Colour Me Coral 	
 		Ever Hip 	
 		Tangerine Dream 	
 		Dressmaker, Dressmaker 	
 		Riri Boy 	
 		Stiletto 	
 		Pink Nouveau 	
 		Chatterbox 	
 		Go For It 	
 		Budding Love 	
 		Lustering 	
 		Lavender Whip (Baking Beauties) 	
 		Force of Love 	
 		I Like It Like That 	
 		Snob 	
 		Speak Louder 	
 		Night Blooming 	
 		Naughty Saute 	
 		Of Royalty 	
 		Pink Popcorn 	
 		Up The Amp 	
 		Delectable 	
 		Fashion Nomad 	
 		Blooming Lovely 	
 		Lazy Day 	
 		Melrose Mood 	
 		Strayin' 	
 		Gladiola 	
 		Viva Glam Gaga 1 	
 		Innocence 	
 		Pink Plaid 	
 		Cut a Caper 	
 		Sounds Like Noise 	
 		Tart & Trendy 	
 		Sushi Kiss 	
 		Betty Bright 	
 		Utterly Frivolous 	
 		Outrageously Fun 	
 		Hibiscus 	
 		Reel Sexy 	
 		Shy Girl 	
 		Lollipop Loving 	
 		Watch Me Simmer 	
 		Booyah!!! 	
 		Love Forever! 	
 		Rare Exotic 	
 		Zandra 	
 		Real Doll 	
 		Ruby Woo 	
 		Red Full Stop 	
 		Eager 	
 		Savory 	
 		Smoked Purple 	
 		Pink Pearl Pop 	
 		Sunny Seoul 	
 		Dark Side 	
 		Sin 	
 		Cyber 	
 		Kanga Rouge 	
 		Diva 	
 		Heartless 	
 		Heart Hangover 
 
  	And I still got tons of lipsticks from both high-end, asian cosmetics and drug-store brands here in my stash not counted.


----------



## User28 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have 35...* I just started collecting in April 2013. *And previously never really worn lipstick, and since MAC I find myself always wanting to expand it, matter of fact the only part of my cosmetics collection I want to...  I also have about 6 lipglasses and about 5 tendertones and 1 lip conditioner..

  	I also don't plan on stopping anytime soon and am always thinking about buying more. I think more towards the holidays I'll be purchasing boat loads, I find really good deals via Blog sales n such.  My latest addition was Surf Baby MOCHA  from a CCO. =)

  	I also have bought 15 OCC liptars... and some Urban Decay and Tarte Lipsticks.. and as I continue to think about the cosmetic hoardering .. I'm getting alittle overwhelmed, because I DO plan on making my way through them. I'm almost through VIVA GLAM 2. and Lush Amber ( which im really sad about ) and Gem of Roses..


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 21, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> This is in no particular order at all. I just grabbed my stash and started listing them down. OMG. And all I thought I only had like around 70 something. I never knew I would it almost 200! (at least 200, if the backups *some* is counted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	That is one Heck of a list yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Ohhh, love those lists!


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 23, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I have 23 so far. My faves: heaux, sheer seduction, diva, party parrot, violetta, angel


 i just brought sheer seduction a couple months ago and I'm loving it as well


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 26, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> i just brought sheer seduction a couple months ago and I'm loving it as well


 
  	I was so afraid of sheer seduction.... wishing I would have gotten it now.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 26, 2013)

Olivia Bercik said:


> I have 35... *I just started collecting in April 2013.* And previously never really worn lipstick, and since MAC I find myself always wanting to expand it, matter of fact the only part of my cosmetics collection I want to...  I also have about 6 lipglasses and about 5 tendertones and 1 lip conditioner..  I also don't plan on stopping anytime soon and am always thinking about buying more. I think more towards the holidays I'll be purchasing boat loads, I find really good deals via Blog sales n such.  My latest addition was Surf Baby MOCHA  from a CCO. =)  I also have bought 15 OCC liptars... and some Urban Decay and Tarte Lipsticks.. and as I continue to think about the cosmetic hoardering .. I'm getting alittle overwhelmed, because I DO plan on making my way through them. I'm almost through VIVA GLAM 2. and Lush Amber ( which im really sad about ) and Gem of Roses..


 That sounds exactly like me! I'd never got a single lipstick and now I have quite a few MAC and it doesn't seem to be stopping soon. AND I also plan on going through them all too!!


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I have about 50 or so and I started with lipsticks at some point in 2011? I really only buy when its a color i KNOW I will wear... hence I had like 20 berry reds xD


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

blackbirdxo said:


> I think I have about 50 or so and I started with lipsticks at some point in 2011? I really only buy when its a color i KNOW I will wear... hence I had like 20 berry reds xD


  	I agree I only try to buy what I would wear I have sooooo many purples and reds that I must keep them in rotation lol!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> I agree I only try to buy what I would wear I have sooooo many purples and reds that I must keep them in rotation lol!


Yeah me to but its so hard to put your fav out


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Yeah me to but its so hard to put your fav out


  	Right so I just keep getting reds and purples lol the addiction is soooo real. Also with these drugstore brands stepping their game up I have a truck load of lippies from Revlon and Maybelline. Heck Maybelline's Fall 2013 purples are soooooo sexy.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Right so I just keep getting reds and purples lol the addiction is soooo real. Also with these drugstore brands stepping their game up I have a truck load of lippies from Revlon and Maybelline. Heck Maybelline's Fall 2013 purples are soooooo sexy.


I love revlon I'm going to try maybelline


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I love revlon I'm going to try maybelline


  	I don't like Maybelline. Their colors and pigmentation look nice but they smell like crayons =/


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 29, 2013)

blackbirdxo said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > I love revlon I'm going to try maybelline
> ...


  I think they've toned the scent down as of late. I don't really notice anything, and I'm highly sensitive to smell.


----------



## colormefab (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the only place I feel normal for my lippy collection. LOL. I have 40-something MAC Lippies which I will be proud to list later. I dont feel ashamed anymore! You girls are nuts and I love it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 5, 2013)

colormefab said:


> This is the only place I feel normal for my lippy collection. LOL. I have 40-something MAC Lippies which I will be proud to list later. I dont feel ashamed anymore! You girls are nuts and I love it!


U and me both I thought I had about 50 or 60 but its closer to 70 yikes lol I keep about 8 in my makeup bagg lol


----------



## mollypr1003 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have about 7 MAC lippies so far.....

  1) Riri Boy
  2) Private Party
  3) Fixed on Drama
  4) Talk That Talk
  5) Who's that Chick
  6) Nude
  7) Runway Hit


  Planning to add more.... Do you ladies any suggestions? My favorite finishes are retro matte, Matte, or Satin.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 18, 2013)

mollypr1003 said:


> I have about 7 MAC lippies so far.....  1) Riri Boy 2) Private Party 3) Fixed on Drama 4) Talk That Talk 5) Who's that Chick 6) Nude 7) Runway Hit   Planning to add more.... Do you ladies any suggestions? My favorite finishes are retro matte, Matte, or Satin.


  Rebel is always my #1 suggestion. You NEED it! Also, Plumful (although it's a Lustre so idk if you'll like it).


----------



## IHughes (Nov 18, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Rebel is always my #1 suggestion. You NEED it! Also, Plumful (although it's a Lustre so idk if you'll like it).


  Rebel is gorgeous but you already have a few dark ones and/or purple toned. Why not something brighter or coral? It's hard to go for those now in the autumn/winter though


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 19, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I love viva glam V. I think I had at least six of them. How do you like Morange? I have been waiting to try but having yet


 Sorry this reply is so late, but I love Morange! It's bright and creamy and just orange enough to make a statement!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 23, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Sorry this reply is so late, but I love Morange! It's bright and creamy and just orange enough to make a statement!


 thanks


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

18 lipsticks, plus 5 backups, 23 in total. I'm waiting for "Private Party" and "Exclusive Event"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




      Lipsticks:

1. Fixed on Drama
2. Chili
3. Riri Woo 
4. Ruby Woo
5. Lady Danger
6. Heroine
7. Riri Boy
8. Up the Amp
9. Rebel
10. Heaux  11. Flat Out Fabulous
12. Saint Germain
13. Pink Plaid
14. Hue
15. Flamingo  16. Pure Zen  17. Unchanging (Pro Longwear Lipcolour)
18. Pale (Lip Erase) 
      Lip Pencils:  
1. Riri Woo (Pro Longwear)  2. Currant
3. Fashion Boost (Pro Longwear)
4. Shock Value (Pro Longwear)


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 23, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> OLD POST: Fifty-one including back-ups.


  Just revamped my entire lipstick stash! I got rid out some things and my B2M pile grew a little bit bigger. Now I'm only over my storage by five tubes, LOL. The ones in italics are those I still have but removed from my general collection because I either don't like them or don't use them:

  1. Ablaze
  2. Absolute Power _(-1, backup sadly given away to family)_
_3. Aprés Chic_
_4. Blood Red (depotted, must find and trash)_
  5. Bust Out!
  6. Captive
_7. Charmed, I'm Sure_
  8. Craving
  9. Deeply Adored
  10. Dish It Up
  11. Fire Sign
  12. Girl About Town
  13. Heaux (currently lost >_>)
  14. Heaux (back-up)
  15. Heroine _(-1, backup sadly given away to family)_
  16. Hibiscus
  17. Hot Chocolate
18. I Love Winter
19. Impassioned
20. Lavender Whip
21. Lickable
_22. Love Goddess_
23. Lustering
24. Outrageously Fun
25. Party Parrot
_26. Party Parrot (back-up)_
27. Plum Bright
28. Plumful
29. Port Red
30. Prince Noir
31. Quick Sizzle
32. Rebel
_33. Red Racer_
34. RiRi Woo
  35. RiRi Woo (back-up)
36. Runaway Red
_37. Strong Woman_
38. Touch
39. Violetta
40. Viva Glam Gaga 1
41. Watch Me Simmer
42. New Temptation (Sheen Supreme)
_43. Pleasurefruit (Sheen Supreme)_
44. Zen Rose (Sheen Supreme)
45. Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene)
46. Eden Rouge (Mattene)
47. Kirsch (Mattene)
48. Night Blooming (Mattene)
49. Potent Fig (Mattene)
50. Rare Exotic (Mattene)
51. Seductive Intent (Mattene)

  Dammit, I thought I'd made progress! xD Although, without the italicized I'm at 43. -pats self on back-


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 9, 2013)

I haven't got that many; let's see...

  Bad Girl RiRi
  Brave
  Craving
  Fanfare
  Grande Dame (Mineralize)
  Haute Altitude
  Hot Gossip
  Hue
  Lustering
  Mehr
  On Hold
  Peach Blossom
  Plumful
  RiRi Woo
  Speed Dial
  Syrup
  Viva Glam 2


  EDIT: I bought six more: Craving, Hot Gossip, Bad Girl RiRi, RiRi Woo, Brave, Viva Glam 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My current wishlist:
  Rebel (still haven't got around to buy it - I think I'll B2M it the next time.)


----------



## AutumnMoon (Dec 9, 2013)

Ummmm ... so I have a bunch. Way too many to list here. I just made a lipstick box organizer to hold them all in (it's not the greatest, I'll do better next time). But the offical number is ...

  177

  Ouch. Not even including lip glasses or back-ups. And that's just MAC. Yes. I have a problem. EEK!


----------



## saralyn (Dec 9, 2013)

Omg some of you guys just have everything MAC ever came out with lol.

  As of right now, I have 26!
  1. Hug Me (first MAC lippie I ever owned)
  2. Viva Glam II
  3. Russian Red
  4. Diva
  5. Chili
  6. Rebel (personal favorite)
  7. Runway Hit
  8. Girl About Town
  9. Riri Woo (Riri hearts MAC summer)
  10. Nude (Riri hearts MAC fall)
  11. Riri Boy (Riri hearts MAC summer)
  12. Lady Danger
  13. Impassioned
  14. Modesty
  15. Ruby Woo
  16. Retro
  17. Up the Amp
  18. Marquise D' (Wonder Woman collection)
  19. Talk That Talk (Riri hearts MAC fall)
  20. Sunny Seoul
  21. Vegas Volt
  22. Heaux (Riri hearts MAC summer)
  23. Velvet Teddy
  24. Hot Gossip
  25. Bad Gal Riri (Riri hearts MAC holiday)
  26. Pleasure Bomb (Riri hearts MAC holiday)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I just have jubilee, modesty and pure zen.  As you can tell I'm a pretty neutral lip girl, if I'm wearing anything at all on my kisser!


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 15, 2013)

Deesea said:


> I just have jubilee, modesty and pure zen. As you can tell I'm a pretty neutral lip girl, if I'm wearing anything at all on my kisser!


  i used to be a neutral girl and then i just got into a pink phase, then a red phase and then orange, then purple phase lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2013)

VG2 and Up the Amp are now joined by Feed the Senses (LE) and Instigator (LE).


----------



## AutumnMoon (Dec 19, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> VG2 and Up the Amp are now joined by Feed the Senses (LE) and Instigator (LE).


  Beautiful additions


----------



## User38 (Dec 19, 2013)

<sneaks out


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 21, 2013)

I know this is a bit offtopic but I really, really, really need to get my hands on Rebel! I've always ignored it but seeing you ladies talk about it in may threads and googling swatches really makes me want to have it. I need to buy it as soon as possible. Any lipliner recommendations?


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have 26 mac lipsticks.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 21, 2013)

Many enough. I'm afraid to count and feel guilty.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 21, 2013)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I know this is a bit offtopic but I really, really, really need to get my hands on Rebel! I've always ignored it but seeing you ladies talk about it in may threads and googling swatches really makes me want to have it. I need to buy it as soon as possible. Any lipliner recommendations?


  I think most people say Currant, Vino, and Nightmoth are great options from MAC. Maybe NYX Plum? Too Faced Perfect Lips in Perfect Berry is a pretty great match as well. HTH, you'll love Rebel!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 21, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> I think most people say Currant, Vino, and Nightmoth are great options from MAC. Maybe NYX Plum? Too Faced Perfect Lips in Perfect Berry is a pretty great match as well. HTH, you'll love Rebel!


  Thanks so much for your recommendations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vino looks like the colour I want to combine Rebel with. Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure I will.


----------



## MsPurple417 (Dec 23, 2013)

My MAC Lipstick collection is humble, but coming along

  Viva Glam V
  RiRi woo( 1 original, 1 RR holiday)
  Badgal Riri
  Pleasurebomb

  Punk Couture,instigator, and Heroine should be here by Christmas!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 24, 2013)

AutumnMoon said:


> Ummmm ... so I have a bunch. Way too many to list here. I just made a lipstick box organizer to hold them all in (it's not the greatest, I'll do better next time). But the offical number is ...
> 
> 177
> 
> Ouch. Not even including lip glasses or back-ups. And that's just MAC. Yes. I have a problem. EEK!


  I am always looking for storage ideas and would love to hear how you made your lipstick organizer (pictures if you can)?????


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 27, 2013)

i have 19 now and going to MAC on my lunch break so maybe 20 later IF I like Heroine.I started buying this year but have a lot because I went to IMATS and couldnt turn down 20% off and they had 9 that were on my wishlist haha.
  The ones I have are...
  -Punk Couture
  -instigator
  -Studded Kiss
  -Hautecore
  -Bad Girl Riri
  -Pleasurebomb
  -Snob
  -Myth
  -Rebel
  -Private Party
  -Candy Yum Yum
  -Violetta
  -Up The Amp
  -Impassioned
  -Girl About Town
  -Flat out Fabulous
  -Ruby Woo
  -Relentlessly Red
  -Angel


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just started my MAC collection so I only have 4, or 5 if back-ups count.

  Russian Red
  Viva Glam III (I love this stuff, think this might be my every day HG lippie)
  Instigator
  Punk Couture x2

  I really want Smoked Purple, Film Noir, Media, Rebel, Heroine, Plumful, Mehr.... I could go on and on.

  edit: I just bought Cyber and I've ordered Studded Kiss and a BU of Instigator and Smoked Purple and FOF are in my cart soooooo... MAC addiction is ramping up.


----------



## ladymeag (Dec 30, 2013)

I have:

  Supremely Confident
Good to Be Bad
Flat Out Fabulous
Show Orchid
RiRi Woo
Just a Bite 
Show All
Pre Raphelite
Hang-Up
Heaux
Rebel
Dark Side
Media
VIVA Glam I
VIVA Glam Gaga II
Deeply Adored
Scarlet Ibis
MAC Red
Violetta
Candy Yum Yum 
Violetta
Hautecore
  Punk Couture
Instigator
Studded Kiss
  Extended Play
Rusty
  VIVA Glam Rihanna


I have wishlisted:
  Sin
  Girl About Town
Dubonnet
Quite the Thing
Dare You
Prolong


  Sad I missed (usually due to LE):
Prince Noir
Talk That Talk
Fixed on Drama


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Many enough. I'm afraid to count and feel guilty.


  I need this container. where did you get it from?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

@lougarner you're gonna laugh but this is from wallmart to store nuts and bolts. It has dividers and the height is perfect for Mac lipsticks as you can see.    I paid $4 bucks. Win!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

And it closes and locks..... To store it away or travel


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I paid $4 bucks. Win!


  Yes, it is. I paid $20 for a lipstick holder that holds 50 lippies and I need something bigger. I will have to look online for it now since they don't have walmart where I am


----------



## babycheri (Jan 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @lougarner you're gonna laugh but this is from wallmart to store nuts and bolts. It has dividers and the height is perfect for Mac lipsticks as you can see.    I paid $4 bucks. Win!


 It's too perfect! I've been using the boxes that MAC sends your order in but I'm growing out of it and it's not closing anymore  I have about 20 MAC lipsticks but they're mostly newer stuff since I only recently discovered my love for lipsticks. I also have 8 Wet n Wild lipsticks that are perfect for being so cheap.   My MAC list is: Girl About Town (found it on the floor, I figured I could B2M it lol) Pleasure Bomb Bad Girl RiRi Talk that Talk Who's that Chick RiRi Woo Heaux Ruby Woo Punk Couture Instigator Studded Kiss Private Party Creme d' Nude  Diva VG II (everyday color) Plink! Cyber VG Nicki I Rebel Heroine


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 4, 2014)

Only 31.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I know this is a bit offtopic but I really, really, really need to get my hands on Rebel! I've always ignored it but seeing you ladies talk about it in may threads and googling swatches really makes me want to have it. I need to buy it as soon as possible. Any lipliner recommendations?


 It's a gorgeous colour! I think from all the ones I have it might suit me most, I'll definitely pick it up again once it's done, such an awesome colour


----------



## colormefab (Jan 5, 2014)

i was afraid I would be judged for my obsession with my lippies…until I looked at some of you guys' lists!!! hahaha In no particular order:


Capricuous 	
Fresh Brew 	
Hot Chocolate 	
Viva Glam Gaga I 	
Viva Glam Gaga II 	
Honey Love 	
Half n Half 	
Viva Glam II 	
Cozy Up 	
Faux 	
Creme Cup 	
Lovelorn 	
Pink Plaid 	
Snob 	
Pink Nouveau 	
Viva Glam Nicki 	
Viva Glam Nicki II 	
Show Orchid 	
Candy Yum-Yum 	
Flat Out  Fabulous 	
Embrace Me 	
Girl About Town 	
Vega Volt 	
Party Parrot 	
All Fired Up 	
Ablaze 	
Neon Orange 	
So Chaud 	
Lady Danger 	
Lady Bug 	
Impassioned 	
RiRi Woo 	
Russian Red 	
Charmed Im Sure 	
Love Goddess 	
Fixed OnDrama 	
Heaux 	
Diva 	
Ruby Woo 	
Up the Amp 	
RiRi Boy 	
Goes and Goes 	
Violetta 	
Heroine 	
Strong Woman 	
Hang UP 	
Rebel 	
Runway Hit 	
Talk That Talk 	
Pleasure Bomb 	
Relentlessly Red 	
Punk Couture 	
*one that is missing * 
 







….and growing


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

colormefab said:


> i was afraid I would be judged for my obsession with my lippies…until I looked at some of you guys' lists!!! hahaha In no particular order:
> 
> Capricuous
> Fresh Brew
> ...


Judged never u came to the right place


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Many enough. I'm afraid to count and feel guilty.


I need this to I love it


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2014)

As of today in no logical order:

  1. Cyber
  2. Hellraiser
  3. Blooming Lovely
  4. Hot Sass
  5. Sounds Like Noise
  6. Ablaze
  7. Baby's On Fire
  8. Ronnie Red
  9. Studded Kiss
  10. Betty Bright
  11. Vegas Volt
  12. Crosswires
  13. Warm Me Up
  14. The Faerie Glen
  15. Snob
  16. Morning Rose
  17. Viva Glam V
  18. Girl Next Door
  19. Petals and Peacocks
  20. Sweetie
  21. Fresh & Frisky

  And I'm sure more are coming haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2014)

colormefab said:


> i was afraid I would be judged for my obsession with my lippies…until I looked at some of you guys' lists!!! hahaha In no particular order:
> 
> 
> Capricuous
> ...


  Never judgement here... maybe a lil envy at the size of your collection but no judgement!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Never judgement here... maybe a lil envy at the size of your collection but no judgement!


  isnt that the truth! no judging just wishing we had these big collections!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow lucky ladies I only have 18. I want more lol


----------



## nadalvettel (Jan 7, 2014)

My first post yay!!!

  Just the newest collector of mac lipsticks and addicted already i have:

  Mac Red
  Ruby Woo
  Rebel 
  Diva
  Viva Glam V
  Flat out Fabulous
  Edit:   Added Relentlessly red, all fired up, heroine, viva glam III. I'm sure it would have grown more if I wasn't a poor college student lol


----------



## babycheri (Jan 7, 2014)

nadalvettel said:


> My first post yay!!!  Just the newest collector of mac lipsticks and addicted already i have:  Mac Red Ruby Woo Rebel  Diva Viva Glam V Flat out Fabulous


 Welcome to Specktra! Sounds like a pretty solid start on a collection to me!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 8, 2014)

nadalvettel said:


> My first post yay!!!
> 
> Just the newest collector of mac lipsticks and addicted already i have:
> 
> ...


  good collection so far. I love Viva Glam V


----------



## nadalvettel (Jan 8, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> good collection so far. I love Viva Glam V


  Thanks Ladies


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 9, 2014)

At the beginning of last year I think I had around 75, not including the ones in any of my purses.. so about 80, I did finish a few last year and purchased a lot as well.. I wonder how many I have now lol


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> So far I have 12:  Love Goddess Deeply Adored(2) Viva Glam V Girl About Town  Violetta  Riri Woo Feel my Pulse Caliente Sheer Seduction Saigon Summer  Embrace Me   2 coming on Monday, Riri boy and Heaux  I have a family of enablers


 *It's about time I update this. I'm up to 36, if I didn't miss any. I might list names once I'm better organized :-/* Oh and two Antonio Lopez lip palletes... The nude and fuchsia. See I need to be organized......37..forgot one is in the mail smh


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

Before I purged my entire stash through blog sales and basically owning backups for every colour that I had, I think I had close to 30... but I suppose that doesn't really compare with some of you ladies  I have the biggest seller's remorse selling away Party Parrot, Flamingo and Scarlet Ibis haha


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 12, 2014)

xsparrow said:


> Before I purged my entire stash through blog sales and basically owning backups for every colour that I had, I think I had close to 30... but I suppose that doesn't really compare with some of you ladies  I have the biggest seller's remorse selling away Party Parrot, Flamingo and Scarlet Ibis haha


Scarlet ibisnooooooooo


----------



## Elba (Jan 14, 2014)

I only have 13, but since I just took pics I thought I'd share:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They are:  Back row: Modesty, Fast Play, Gem of Roses, Rue d'Bois, Plumful, Après Chic, Oh, Oh, Oh Front row: Viva Glam yndi, Hot Gossip, Spiceflower, Ultra Darling, Scant, Baroque Boudoir


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 14, 2014)

Elba said:


> Front row: Viva Glam yndi, Hot Gossip, Spiceflower, Ultra Darling, Scant, Baroque Boudoir


  I love your collection.


----------



## hazelton (Jan 14, 2014)

35? I started collecting last year. I need a better system for displaying the names bc I have a hard time easily finding the lipstick I want from my vanity table.   Flair For Finery Patisserie Sweet Succulence Snob Viva Glam Nicki 2 Exclusive Event Girl About Town Up the Amp Runway Hit Riri Woo Sweet & Sour Steady Going Ruby Woo Tangerine Dream Rebel  Cyber Riri Boy Heaux Craving Twig All Fired Up Prepare For Pleasure Flat Out Fabulous Pleasure Bomb Instigator Heroine Midimauve Studded Kiss Bad Girl Riri Private Party Pink Nouveau Tart & Trendy Freckle-tone  Feed the Senses Velvet Teddy


----------



## jenashley22 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just started my collection this past summer, and so far I have 25!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Flamingo
  Sweet & Sour
  You've Got It
  Exclusive Event
  Fleshpot
  Rebel
  Heroine
  Diva
  Cyber
  Riri Boy
  Riri Woo
  Heaux
  Talk That Talk
  Pleasure Bomb (x2)
  Bad Girl Riri (x2)
  Instigator
  Hautecore
  Punk Couture
  Studded Kiss
  Sensual Sparks
  Close Contact
  Carnal Instinct
  Morning Rose


----------



## Elba (Jan 15, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I love your collection.


  Thanks! I realize I went mostly with safe, everyday, MLBB colors, but that's ok, because that'swhat I wear most.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 15, 2014)

Elba said:


> Thanks! I realize I went mostly with safe, everyday, MLBB colors, but that's ok, because that'swhat I wear most.


i used to be like that lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 16, 2014)

playing with my makeup I decide to take inventory I have downsize my blushes and eyeshadow because I don't wear either everyday but I love love love lip products my lipstick count is a grand total of 130 lipsticks omg I thought I was at about 80 I'm not tripping I had a ball collecting them but now It has to be super specail and different to buy confession of a mac addict lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Many enough. I'm afraid to count and feel guilty.


  I think that is the same one I've used for pigment storage, maybe it isn't as deep? I'm definitely going to have to go back for one of these for my lippies though!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have 14 MAC lipsticks and a total of over 500 including other brands. When I put the video on youtube it was a jaw dropper lmbo!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2014)

mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> I have 14 MAC lipsticks and a total of over 500 including other brands. When I put the video on youtube it was a jaw dropper lmbo!


Ooh I'd love to see this vid. I love lipstick collection videos.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that is the same one I've used for pigment storage, maybe it isn't as deep? I'm definitely going to have to go back for one of these for my lippies though!


i looked online and couldn't find one like this


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i looked online and couldn't find one like this


They are tackle boxes with little dividers in them actually. Made by a company called Flambeau (sp). I'm going up to Wally World this weekend and will try and get the SKU of the deeper one for you while I'm there.


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 23, 2014)

I only have like 3 lipsticks. Now lipgloss I have like 20. Ha!


----------



## geeko (Jan 25, 2014)

Not as many some ladies here, but still too much for a so called non lip person. (My obsession is still with blushers and cheek products though) Currently i have about  152 mac lipsticks  in total (some lippies I just bought and thus are not pictured in the below picture).


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 27, 2014)

Prepare For Pleasure
  Seeds of Desire
  Girl About Town
  Yung Rapunxel
  Heaux (4)
  Viva Glam Rihanna
  Viva Glam III
  Punk Couture
  Talk That Talk 
  Lickable

  Faultlessly F/W
  Cockney 
  Pleasure Bomb
  Double Shot
  True Love's Kiss
  Pure Heroine


----------



## Veeology (Jan 28, 2014)

I own 68 MAC lipsticks. It was 69, but I gave one to my mom.


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 29, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> That is one Heck of a list yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


  Lol! I actually started hiding stashes already as my hubby is starting to go cray cray with my lipsticks. And yeah, more additionals to it! ^_^


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 30, 2014)

Veeology said:


>


  I like you lippie stand


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 30, 2014)

Veeology said:


> I own 68 MAC lipsticks. It was 69, but I gave one to my mom.


  They look so orderly! Where did you get that stand?


----------



## Veeology (Jan 31, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I like you lippie stand


Thank you! I bought it from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005A3QILM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 1, 2014)

Veeology said:


> Thank you! I bought it from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005A3QILM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


  thanks


----------



## macbabyscloset (Feb 3, 2014)

43 and growing!


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 5, 2014)

156. I put 1/2 of them all in Mac palettes so I could sell the other half because there's no way even working on face everyday that I could go through them all before they go bad.


----------



## heirloom94 (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha I only have 5. I've only just started getting into make up though and I am a poor student


----------



## LivN (Feb 12, 2014)

Two! Blankety and Chatterbox


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 12, 2014)

I own 63 MAC lipsticks , 60 regular or LE and 3 Mineralize lipsticks,


----------



## rooocelle (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm kind of a starting lipstick hoarder. I have 12 lipsticks (Viva Glam Rihanna is not in the pic), 9 are LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left to right: Lavender Whip, Oh Oh Oh, Ronnie Red, Plumful, Riri Woo, Talk that Talk, Flat Out Fabulous, Bad Girl Riri, Dangerous, Studded Kiss, Punk Couture.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is too much an offical number? I'm sure I have more then 20 but less than 35. I was on the quest for the perfect nude at one point and I'm sure that drove up my numbers.


 What she said. I don't know my exact number, but it keeps growing


----------



## Dimi (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting thread! I've never counted mine before, but seeing these replies I'm glad I'm not the only lipstick hoarder! 

- Up the Amp
  - Saint Germain
  - Blankety
  - Growing Trend
  - Dress it  Up (Prolong)
  - Angel
  - Fabby
  - Viva Glam IV
  - Superior
  - Gem of Roses
  - Lustre
  - Total Wow
  - Capricious
  - Goes & Goes (Prolong)
  - Bust Out
  - Myth
  - Hibiscus

  I still want Girl about Town and Candy Yum Yum


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 18, 2014)

i love candy yum yum


----------



## bodybyvi (Feb 20, 2014)

Only 3 that are mac.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Feb 20, 2014)

Only 13 or 14  lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2014)

The last post that I did about how many lipsticks was back in 2011 of when I had 54 lipsticks and now I'm sitting at over 100 MAC lipsticks now.


----------



## cocoashanell (Feb 23, 2014)

I just got into mac in the summer of 2013. I currently own 10 lipsticks.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 25, 2014)

98 mac 270 total
  about about 70 to 80 are limited edition
  i know i have a problem


----------



## lele86 (Feb 25, 2014)

my collection one case is mac alone this isnt even the updated one lol


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2014)

lele86 said:


> my collection one case is mac alone this isnt even the updated one lol








....amazing!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2014)

geeko said:


> Not as many some ladies here, but still too much for a so called non lip person. (My obsession is still with blushers and cheek products though) Currently i have about  152 mac lipsticks  in total (some lippies I just bought and thus are not pictured in the below picture).


 
  All the lipsticks look sooooooooooo pretty in the stand


----------



## Wolverina (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright I've got 198 with three on the way. I'm sitting here regretting old timey B2M like Grid and Lust. Lust was my obsession for a long long time.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Feb 26, 2014)

geeko said:


> Not as many some ladies here, but still too much for a so called non lip person. (My obsession is still with blushers and cheek products though) Currently i have about  152 mac lipsticks  in total (some lippies I just bought and thus are not pictured in the below picture).


  amazing ! Where's that holder from ?


----------



## geeko (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah that tiered stand belonged to my mum which she is nt using anymore. I think she gt it frm one of those shops that sells beads n accesaories n earring stands


----------



## Finlithwen (Mar 10, 2014)

My lipstick stash is mainly composed by MAC lipsticks, although I also love some UD vintage lipsticks I have. NARS lipsticks are becoming my new obsession.

  My MAC lipstick collection so far:

*-Musky Amethyst* (Frost) L.E. from _Semi-Precious_ collection
*-Bust Out* (Lustre) L.E. from _Surf Baby_ collection
*-Naughty Saute* (Cremesheen) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Dish it up* (Lustre) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Watch me Simmer* (Amplified) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Close Contact* (Amplified) L.E. from _Magnetic Nude_ collection
*-Heroine* (Matte) from _Reel Sexy _collection, made Permanent
*-Gotta Dash* (Sheen Supreme) Permanent
*-Costa Chic* (Frost) Permanent
*-Zen Rose* (Sheen Supreme) from _Too Supreme_ collection, made Permanent
*-Beachbound* (Glaze) L.E. from _To the Beach_ collection
*-Reel Sexy* (Amplified) L.E. from _Reel Sexy_ collection
*-Lickable* (Cremesheen) Permanent
*-Russian Red* (Matte) Permanent
*-Lady Danger* (Matte) Permanent
*-Rebel* (Satin) Permanent
*-Hang-Up* (Cremesheen) Permanent
*-The Faerie Glen* (Lustre) L.E. from _Tartan Tale_ collection
*-Innocence Beware* (Cremesheen) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Cut a Caper* (Lustre) L.E. from _Tartan Tale_ collection, repromoted later with Heavenly Creatures collection
*-Blooming Lovely* (Amplified) L.E. from _Liberty of London_ collection
*-Venus* (Lustre) L.E. from _Heavenly Creatures_ collection
*-A Perfect Day* (Amplified) L.E. from _Naturally_ collection
*-High Tea* (Lustre) Permanent
*-Gem of Roses* (Lustre) L.E from _Semi-Precious_ collection
*-Lush Amber* (Lustre) L.E. from _Semi-Precious_ collection
*-Sweet Sunrise* (Lustre) L.E. from _Naturally _collection
*-Naturally Eccentric* (Lustre) L.E. from _Surf Baby_ collection
*-Myth* (Satin) Permanent
*-Shy Girl* (Cremesheen) Permanent
*-Fresh Brew* (Lustre) Permanent
*-Crème d’ Nude* (Cremesheen) Permanent
*-Blankety* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Hue* (Glaze) Permanent
*-Angel* (Frost) Permanent
*-Patisserie* (Lustre) Permanent
*-Flamingo* (Lustre) L.E. from _Iris Apfel_ collection, repromoted later with the _All about Orange_ collection
*-Ever Hip* (Cremesheen) L.E. from _Fashion Flower_, a repromote from _Liberty of London_ collection and repromoted once again with _All about Orange_ collection and _Fantasy of Flowers_ collection.
*-Vegas Volt* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Morange* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Hibiscus* (Cremesheen) L.E. from _To the Beach_ collection
*-Quick Sizzle* (Matte) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Pink Pigeon* (Matte) L.E. from _Iris Apfel_ collection
*-Ronnie Red* (Matte) L.E. from _Archie’s Girls_ collection
*-Force of Love* (Matte) L.E. from _Chen Man Love and Water_ collection
*-Candy Yum Yum* (Matte) L.E. from _Quite Cute_ collection, made permanent
*-Impassioned* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Girl about Town* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Saint Germain* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Snob (*Satin) Permanent
*-Lavender Whip* (Cremesheen) L.E. from _Cream Team_ collection, repromoted with the _Baking Beauties _collection, but with a pinker tinge to it.
*-Show Orchid* (Amplified) MAC PRO
*-Up the Amp* (Amplified) Permanent
*-Ruby Woo* (Matte) Permanent                             
*-Toxic Tale* (Satin) L.E. repromote from Venomous Villains collection
*-Viva Glam Miley Cyrus* (Amplified) L.E.              
*-Enchanted One* (Matte) L.E. from Alluring Aquatics collection
*-Siren Song* (Lustre) L.E. from Alluring Aquatics collection


  Other MAC lip products:

*-Scan-delicious* (Kissable lipcolour) L.E. from _Shop MAC Cook MAC_ collection
*-Strange Potion* (Lipglass lipgloss) L.E. from _Surf Baby_ collection, repromoted later with the _Venomous Villlains_ collection
*-Flurry of Fun* (Lipglass lipgloss) L.E. from _To the Beach_ collection
*-Evolution Revolution* (Lipglass lipgloss) L.E. from _Bloggers’ Obsessions_ collection (Karen from Makeup and Beauty Blog)
*-Sonoran Rain* (Lipglass lipgloss) L.E. from _Bloggers’ Obsessions_ collection (Aileen from The Shades  of U)
*-Private Screening* (Cremesheen Glass lipgloss) L.E. from _Reel Sexy_ collection
*-Colour Saturation* (Cremesheen Glass lipgloss) L.E. from _Reel Sexy_ collection
*-Narcissus* (Cremesheen Glass lipgloss) L.E. from _Daphne Guinness_ collection, repromoted later with _Tropical Taboo_ collection
*-Viva Glam Miley Cyrus* (Lipglass lipgloss) L.E.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

My lipsticks are:

 
Big BowCrème d'NudeEver HipFreckletoneHeartlessHibiscusHug MeLady BugNaturally EccentricPolitely DashingReel SexyScarlet IbisSinisterSophistoSoulfully RichTo The FutureViva Glam Gaga 2
 
 
  I wish I had a pretty picture of them all but they are in kind of a mess right now.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 13, 2014)

Finlithwen said:


> My lipstick stash is mainly composed by MAC lipsticks, although I also love some UD vintage lipsticks I have. NARS lipsticks are becoming my new obsession.
> 
> My MAC lipstick collection so far:
> 
> ...


  Wow!!  What a list!  And you remember what collection every one is from.  That's impressive!  I have almost. Every permanent one that you have. We must have similar taste.


----------



## Finlithwen (Mar 13, 2014)

Hahahaaa! Burghchick, the sad truth is that if I didn't keep such a detailed inventory, I probably would end purchasing the same colours by mistake again and again... It has happened to me twice with the H&M nailpolishes...


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 13, 2014)

Updated  : 68 including the A Fantasy of Flowers ones ( 4 ) and the Mineralize ( 3 ). It' quite decent but I really want more, never a week without a M.A.C lipstick !


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 13, 2014)

Finlithwen said:


> Hahahaaa! Burghchick, the sad truth is that if I didn't keep such a detailed inventory, I probably would end purchasing the same colours by mistake again and again... It has happened to me twice with the H&M nailpolishes...


  I understand that. I find myself drawn to the same shades all of the time.  Fortunately I have a pretty good memory of what I already have, so once I see the name I know I've already got it.  Of course there are so many with different names that are more-or-less the same color.  I keep telling myself that I don't need to buy from the Playland collection because I already have bright pinks and oranges.  Whether I can stick to that remains to be seen. :bigstar:


----------



## cpena78 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have about 20...I'm dying to get my hands on Moxie and Quick Sizzle. Would anyone recommend I get the Antonio Lopez palette, which is still on eBay for a reasonable price in lieu of the lipstick? I can't wait to access the clearance bin to see if its there!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

I still haven't counted but here are the ones that are on my desk. I put them there so that they will definitely get used.



Hot Chocolate 	
Deeply Adored 	
Studded Kiss 	
Pleasure Bomb 	
Instigator 	
Amorous 	
Restrained 	
Heaux 	
Strong Woman 	
RiRi Boy 	
Punk Couture 	
Cyber 	
Feel My Pulse 
 
  I'm going through a dark intense lip phase right now.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I still haven't counted but here are the ones that are on my desk. I put them there so that they will definitely get used.
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> Deeply Adored
> ...


U have some great ones


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I still haven't counted but here are the ones that are on my desk. I put them there so that they will definitely get used.
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> Deeply Adored
> ...


 Jealous of your collection - I'm in a similar phase!


----------



## ponderful (Mar 21, 2014)

I own only one at the moment, MAC Lipsick in Chili. Fast Play has been on my mental wishlist for awhile.


----------



## ohmissdee (Mar 25, 2014)

I probably own around 8 different lipstick colors from MAC and use maybe 3. The colors are just so cute but I tend to actually only use the neutral ones I own.


----------



## jchait (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm somewhere in the 60s, but some of them I don't count because they're BUs lol


----------



## veevee981 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have about 30. Still have a long way to go though  lol


----------



## MUAinspired (Mar 27, 2014)

Just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (for now....)

I own Peach Blossom and love it. I have always lusted over MAC's products for years but it's so darn expensive here in Australia ($36 per lipstick). I'm very meticulous in what I purchase but I adore it all that it makes deciding somewhat impossible!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks to the 30 lipsticks in 30 Days Challenge I've actually gotten up the courage to take inventory of my MAC lipsticks


Hug Me 	
Red Full Stop 	
Show Orchid 	
Media 	
Girl About Town 	
Violetta 	
Shitaki 	
Blood Red 	
Up The Amp 	
Rebel 	
Nude Rose 	
Hot Chocolate 	
Heaux 	
Instigator 	
Ruby Woo 	
Embrace Me 	
RiRi Boy 	
Studded Kiss 	
RiRi Woo 	
Strong Woman 	
Deeply Adored 	
Bad Gal RiRi 	
Heroine 	
Punk Couture 	
Blooming Lovely 	
Cyber 	
Pleasure Bomb 	
Feel My Pulse 	
Restrained 	
Budding Love 	
Call My Bluff 	
Lady Danger 	
Pink Pigeon 	
Sensual Sparks 	
Candy Yum Yum 	
Yung Repunxel 	
Mehr 	
Lavender Whip 	
High Def 	
Go For It 	
Play Time 	
Chatterbox 	
Party Parrot 	
Hibiscus 	
Talk That Talk 	
Heartless 	
Viva Glam Gaga 2 	
Sin 	
Smoked Purple 	
Electro 	
Viva Glam Gaga 	
Half 'N Half 	
Kanga Rouge 	
Pink Nouveau 	
High Tea 	
Ever Hip 	
Siss 	
Viva Glam Cyndi 	
Way To Love 	
Hot Gossip 	
Toxic Tale 	
Lollipop Loving 
 
  I just invested in a Alex 5 draw unit for my storage so I'm still in the midst of organizing. I really think I'm missing some lippies. lol I'll update as I either purchase or find more MAC lippies during this clear out.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is my list ( I did not include the 3 Mineralize though )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*- Viva Glam I*
*- Hot Chocolate*
*- Haute Altitude*
*- Après Chic*
*- Prepare for Pleasure*
*- Private Party*
*- Exclusive Event*
*- Beauty*
*- Innocence*
*- Glamourdaze *
*- Charmed I'm sure*
*- Love Goddess*
*- Deeply Adored*
*- Scarlet Ibis*
*- Dramatic Encounter*
*- Outrageously Fun*
*- Feed the senses*
*- Smash Hit*
*- By Design*
*- Just a Bite*
*- Sweet Succulence*
*- Soft Sable*
*- Double Spin*
*- Whirls and Twirls*
*- Such Flare*
*- Eloquent Air*
*- What Joy*
*- Fabby*
*- Bombshell*
*- Hue*
*- Sandy B*
*- Heavenly Hybrid*
*- Rose lily*
*- Snapdragon*
*- Dreaming Dahlia*
*- Pleasure Bomb*
*- Bad Girl Riri*
*- Riri Woo*
*- Ronnie Red*
*- Boyfriend Stealer*
*- Please me*
*- Firm Form*
*- Fleshpot*
*- Full Fuchsia*
*- Absolute Power*
*- Plum bright*
*- NY Apple*
*- Rebel*
*- Heroine*
*- Caliente*
*- Feel my Pulse*
*- Sheer Seduction*
*- Musky Amethyst*
*- Runaway red*
*- Russian Red*
*- Lady Bug*
*- Offshoot*
*- Media*
*- Ruby Woo*
*- Fire Sign*
*- Carnal Instinct*
*- Morning Rose*
*- Smoked Purple*
*- Hang Up*
*- Prince Noir*


----------



## LoriL (Apr 28, 2014)

I have 10 right now, but am always looking to add more!

  -Flat Out Fab
  -Head In The Clouds
  -Hoop
  -Lip Blossum
  -Pink Poodle
  -Playland
  -Red Balloon
  -Ruby Woo
  -Snob
  -Toying Around


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 29, 2014)

LoriL said:


> I have 10 right now, but am always looking to add more!
> 
> -Flat Out Fab
> -Head In The Clouds
> ...


  i like your collection.


----------



## teespurple (Apr 30, 2014)

I have about 150 to 200 in lip glosses and lip sticks


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 30, 2014)

110 give or take 5 that are lost in my house somewhere.


----------



## LouGarner (May 6, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> 110 give or take 5 that are lost in my house somewhere.


  i hate when i lose my make up in the house.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i hate when i lose my make up in the house.


  oy

  that happens to me once a day..


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *kimbunney*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   U tell me! I dropped my gloss today and spent 10 min looking for it.  I have a scrape on my knee so it was like a cirque de soleil balancing act on one foot looking for it everywhere.    And then I decided to wear a different gloss.


----------



## denise12 (May 10, 2014)

Around 150


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

160 mac lipsticks, last time i counted about a month ago.
  $16 is super inexpensive for the quality of a mac lipstick.  Heck a drugstore lipstick can run $10.
  I am glad to know i'm not the only one in triple digits


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *unraveling* 



160 mac lipsticks, last time i counted about a month ago.
  $16 is super inexpensive for the quality of a mac lipstick.  Heck a drugstore lipstick can run $10.
  I am glad to know i'm not the only one in triple digits 



 you're right drug store lippies can cost $10 and Chanel, YSL and some other companies lippies are almost twice the price for their lippies


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 2, 2014)

My original 8 MAC babies have multiplied since joining Specktra in April! The original lot was:



Girl About Town 	
Smoked Purple 	
Potent Fig 	
Quite Cute 	
Goes and Goes 	
RiRi Boy 	
Plum Bright 	
Go For It 
 
  I sold _RiRi Boy_ because I apparently can't do Retro Mattes, and I've added these to my collection:



Head in the Clouds 	
Playland 	
Red Balloon 	
Toying Around 	
Mangrove 	
Goddess of the Sea 	
Pet me, Please 	
Siren Song 	
Cosmo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *unraveling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Here drugstore lipsticks are up to 15 €, MAC lippies are 18, 50 and up to 22€ for the Pedro Lourenço ones, high end ones are 30 to 39 €. MAC lippies are not pricey compared to high end lipsticks and they are truly very good.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here drugstore lipsticks are up to 15 €, MAC lippies are 18, 50 and up to 22€ for the Pedro Lourenço ones, high end ones are 30 to 39 €. MAC lippies are not pricey compared to high end lipsticks and they are truly very good.


i agree 100%


----------



## VaVaV0om (Jun 6, 2014)

I must have over 40 but hey who's counting!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2014)

Only in double digits, but I forget how many exactly.  I think I'm nearing 60 or so.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just started my MAC collection so I only have 4, or 5 if back-ups count.
> 
> Russian Red
> Viva Glam III (I love this stuff, think this might be my every day HG lippie)
> ...


  I figured I should update since I've bought a lot more since then.

  I have 42, with 3 back ups.


----------



## MorenaP (Jun 7, 2014)

- I have 15 Mac Lipsticks

  - Heroine 
  - Touch
  - Verve
  - Riri Woo
  - Ruby Woo
  - Up the Amp
  - Taupe
  - Diva
  - Rebel
  - Candy Yum-Yum
  - Girl about town
  - Viva Glam - Rihanna
  - Talk that Talk
  - Russian Red
  - Dodgy Girl


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 8, 2014)

I just counted them last week and I'm nearly 300.


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> I just counted them last week and I'm nearly 300.


  OMG! Sounds like lippie heaven


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

I am going to guess that I have around 30 right now.  I have probably owned 5-10 more that I gave away since the color/formula didn't suit me!


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 10, 2014)

NicoleBrianne said:


> OMG! Sounds like lippie heaven


  That's what I thought too before! Lol, now it's like "how am i going to rotate everything in my stash?"


----------



## masucree (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have 16 but I am constantly endeavouring to increase that number XD


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have about 15 more or less.
  I usually try to dupe them and only buy colors that are "OMG I *NEED* that!" That or if I prefer the MAC finish over the dupe.


----------



## feli3711 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just started collecting last summer so I missed out on a lot of great collections . I have 20-25. I need to recount lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 15, 2014)

feli3711 said:


> I just started collecting last summer so I missed out on a lot of great collections . I have 20-25. I need to recount lol


  I missed out on alot of great collections and lippies but once you get access to the clearance bin you may be able to get some of the items you missed out on.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

I started my collection in january, so far i have 13   1. kinda sexy 2. Brick o la 3. velvet teddy 4. brave 5. ruby woo 6. verve 7. please me 8. mystical 9. toying around 10. up the amp 11. girl about town 12. vegas volt 13. roxo  Can't wait for the new LEs - especially the one with the matte lipsticks


----------



## mac-girl2236 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have six mac lipsticks, all of them in matte finish and love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So chaud-  orange  Please me- pink Russian red- red Taupe- brown/ nude Pink pigeon- hot pink  Heroine- purple


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 20, 2014)

mac-girl2236 said:


> Heroine- purple


nice starter set.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 20, 2014)

Husband: if you own more than 2 lipsticks that's more than enough. I hope he's kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My lipstick and lip gloss organisers just arrived from amazon. The center one is ALL MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And that's not all of them   And...I just placed an order for another lipstick and 2 lipgloss holders  Don't judge me...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 23, 2014)

Right now in my Mac collection I only have 45 lipsticks ... I need more


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 23, 2014)

I only have 3 MAC lipsticks, 6 glosses. This number is going up fast though.


----------



## masucree (Jul 9, 2014)

Now its 18 XD


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I need more mac lipsticks! I've been cheating on mac lately with stila and urban decay. But I just stopped by the mac counter and picked up some lipsticks!

  Right now I have

  Russian Red
  Pure Zen
  Peach Blossom
  Phernominal
Giddy

  ...that's it. 

  I think I need more.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 9, 2014)

34...and counting Those are the ones that I have logged. I'm sure another 6 or 7 are lost in my house.   And that number will be going up


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm up to almost 20!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have 
  Glamour era 
  Pleasure bomb
  Who's that chick 
  Mystical 
  Tickle me (an asia exclusive color from the playland collection)
  Bunny pink 

  I need more!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

unraveling said:


> 160 mac lipsticks, last time i counted about a month ago.
> $16 is super inexpensive for the quality of a mac lipstick.  Heck a drugstore lipstick can run $10.
> I am glad to know i'm not the only one in triple digits


  Wow! I can't wait til I get in the triple digits


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a feeling this will grow fast, but I don't have many at all right now:  All Fired Up  Viva Glam Rihanna  Peach Blossom  Syrup  Japanese Maple  Hue Pure Heroine  Speed Dial   I had Creme Cup, but it broke so I tossed it (before I knew about Back 2 MAC).  On my to get ASAP list: Sin Heroin Sunny Seoul Up The Amp Sushi Kiss


----------



## ladyjay (Jul 15, 2014)

I have only about 5 or 6.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

The other day I ordered MAC red, cream d' nude, myth, and venomous violet.


----------



## Amby79 (Jul 16, 2014)

Been a while since I updated. I'm at 58 of MAC alone and not including backups of some colors....I'm scared to count all the other brands lol


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 17, 2014)

Amby79 said:


>


  Wow, I am having an OCD-gasm over that container, where did you find it???


----------



## geeko (Jul 17, 2014)

Keep some of mine in this muji plastic drawer and some on my table top and some in the drawer, Riri Woo, Pleasurebomb and Talk that Talk are also in the wooden drawer... not pictured here .  I didn't know I will accumulate to 100 plus lipsticks considering i am not THAT much into lipsticks. My main weakness is blushers / cheek products / highlighters which i am trying to cut down :X I think i m slowly becoming a lippie addict esp for Hot pinks XD and magentas





  Mineralized and huggable lipsticks plus a few more lippies from Fantasy of flowers and pink couture in my wooden  drawer









  In all, I have about 160 plus mac lipsticks. Yeah.

  If u wanna count in lipglosses, I have about 120 lipglosses from MAC. I never knew i would become a lippie unconsciously. I keep tellin people I am not a lippie addict but recently in the past 1 yr, I've found myself to be buying quite a number of MAC lippies as compared to previously XD I dun keep backups, coz i have hardly used up a lippie except for one colour called Bare slimshine which has now been discontnued


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 17, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> Been a while since I updated. I'm at 58 of MAC alone and not including backups of some colors....I'm scared to count all the other brands lol





geeko said:


> Keep some of mine in this muji plastic drawer and some on my table top and some in the drawer
> 
> Mineralized and huggable lipsticks plus a few more lippies from Fantasy of flowers and pink couture in my wooden  drawer
> 
> ...


  Wow, I am jealous of your collections :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

geeko said:


> Keep some of mine in this muji plastic drawer and some on my table top and some in the drawer, Riri Woo, Pleasurebomb and Talk that Talk are also in the wooden drawer... not pictured here .  I didn't know I will accumulate to 100 plus lipsticks considering i am not THAT much into lipsticks. My main weakness is blushers / cheek products / highlighters which i am trying to cut down :X I think i m slowly becoming a lippie addict esp for Hot pinks XD and magentas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous collection ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have around 70 MAC lippies and I cannot stop wanting more but 160 well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and 120 glosses !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

I just put all lippie in new storage I have about 150 now


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually only have one MAC lipstick and that's Candy Yum Yum from when it first became permanent. I prefer to shop at drugstores for the most part but I'll occasionally indulge if it's something really special.


----------



## Amby79 (Jul 18, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Wow, I am having an OCD-gasm over that container, where did you find it???


  I got it from glambeautybox.com and I love it   If I wasn't supposed to post a link sorry   Oh and a warning... I did not pay the full price lol and you'll see why I mentioned that once you visit the site.   





Periodinan said:


> Wow, I am jealous of your collections :eyelove:


  Lol thanks but I know I need to finish at least ine....soon!!! Lol its getting out of control!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

I just bought a few...I counted and I now have 9.


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 27, 2014)

Only three. Ruby Woo, Dangerous, and some neon pink that I bought years ago as a kid with a Macy's gift card and no clue about makeup lol.


----------



## danirose (Jul 27, 2014)

About 15. Mostly from my "obsessed with mac limited edition" phase LOL smh..


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 27, 2014)

29 & growing...


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 29, 2014)

Since I'm not a big lipstick wearer I don't have very many in general but I do love MAC lipsticks. I currently have 5 and am wanting a few more.

*Have*
  Syrup
  Plumful
  Modesty
  Fanfare
  Mystical  (LE)

*Want*
  Viva Glam V
  Sea Sheer
  Midimauve
  Sweetie


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

For the first time I counted mine. I have 137 total lipsticks, a few are Nars and UD.  I'm guessing that 115 are MAC ones.  I'm almost finished with 5, so the number will go down, but all of the a Fall collex will bring it back up.:yahoo:


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 30, 2014)

60+ (not including what's in my kit)
  it'll increase with this new matte lippie collection coming in the fall


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Right. now 79, I have 17 urban decay lipsticks and the rest is from mac. My little collection will be growing soon.....


----------



## shopandconquer (Jul 31, 2014)

I purchased my first MAC lippy in April of this year and now I'm up to 12.

  1. RiRi Boy - purchased on eBay for a king's ransom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  2. Up The Amp
  3. Lovelorn
  4. Heroine
  5. Flat Out Fabulous
  6. Freckletone
  7. Cosmo
  8. Lady Danger
  9. Craving
  10. Chatterbox
  11. Snob
  12. Dodgy Girl


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> I purchased my first MAC lippy in April of this year and now I'm up to 12.  1. RiRi Boy - purchased on eBay for a king's ransom   2. Up The Amp 3. Lovelorn 4. Heroine 5. Flat Out Fabulous 6. Freckletone 7. Cosmo 8. Lady Danger 9. Craving 10. Chatterbox 11. Snob 12. Dodgy Girl


 And I'm sure it will continue to grow hon. So many beautiful collections coming out.


----------



## shopandconquer (Jul 31, 2014)

I purchased my first MAC lippy in April of this year and now I'm up to 12.

1. RiRi Boy - purchased on EBay for a king's ransom :-/ 
2. Up The Amp
3. Lovelorn
4. Heroine
5. Flat Out Fabulous
6. Freckletone
7. Cosmo
8. Lady Danger
9. Craving
10. Chatterbox
11. Snob
12. Dodgy Girl









    Sadly, I already have a want list of about 40 lippies organized by color....  :shock:


----------



## je13h (Aug 3, 2014)

i only have 6 lol i spend my money on the e/s and MSFs


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I started my collection in january, so far i have 13   1. kinda sexy 2. Brick o la 3. velvet teddy 4. brave 5. ruby woo 6. verve 7. please me 8. mystical 9. toying around 10. up the amp 11. girl about town 12. vegas volt 13. roxo  Can't wait for the new LEs - especially the one with the matte lipsticks


  Update: they're 19 now  14. Captive 15. Exclusive Event 16. Glam 17. Dodgy Girl 18. Kelly Yum Yum 19. Heroine


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> i only have two :[ mlle and made with love!


  still don't have much, but it's grown haha
  i ended up giving made with love to my grandmother lol she was going through my lipsticks and asked if she could have it, and i gave it to her since i didn't really wear it that much so. she's almost done with it, i need to remind her again not to throw the tube away c: 

  but i have now:
  haute altitude. 
  diva
  cyber
  pure heroine
  mlle
  viva glam nicki 1
  pink plaid


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Sweetie 2. See Sheer 3. Capricious 4. Syrup 5. Sophisto  6. Lady Bug 7. Morning Rose  8. Rose Lily 9. Modesty 10. Creme Cup 11. Peach Beige  12. Mystical 13. Pet Me, Please 14. Siren Song 15. Dodgy Girl  7-15 are purchases from this year. I had Peach Blossom, Plumful and Patisserie but I finished them recently. And the wishlist is always getting longer!


----------



## Marianne79 (Aug 7, 2014)

My list have grown over the past year. Still don't have too many MAC lippies tho. I prefer other brands. Luckily I have a list over all my makeup, so I don't buy things I already have.

  1.    Angel, frost
2.    Blossom culture, sheen supreme
3.    Brave, Satin
4.    Candy apple, sheen supreme
5.    Can't resist, sheen supreme
6.    Captive, satin
7.    Chatterbox, amplified
8.    Costa Chic, Frost
9.    Craving, Amplified creme
10.    Crosswires, Cremesheen
11.    Flamingo, lustre
12.    Girl about town, Amplified creme
13.    Grande Dame, mineralize rich lipstick
14.    Hot gossip, cremesheen
15.    Hot tahiti, glaze
16.    Impressive, sheen supreme
17.    Insanely it, sheen supreme
18.    Kanga rouge, Amplified
19.    Lovelorn, Lustre
20.    Mehr, Matte
22.    Plumful, Lustre
23.    Radicchio, Lustre
24.    Razzledazzler, lustre
25.    Rebel, satin
26.    Red balloon LE, amplified, (playland collection 2014)
27.    Speak Louder, cremesheen
28.    Sweetie, lustre
29.    Syrup, lustre
30.    Toying around LE, amplified, (playland collection 2014)
31.    Ultra Darling, sheen supreme
32.    Unknown pleasures, Mattene lipstick
33.    Viva glam 1, matte
34.    Viva glam 4, frost
35.    Viva glam 5, lustre
36.    Viva glam 6, lustre


----------



## JujuluvsMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

21 and growing!  1. Cyber 2.  Goddess of the sea 3. Rebel 4. Diva 5. Russian red  6. Mac red 7. Ririwoo  8. On hold  9. Mystical  10. All fired up 11. Flat out fabulous  12. Lickable  13. Please me  14. Viva glam nicki  15. Bombshell 16. Vegas volt  17. Ravishing  18. Velvet teddy 19. Enchanted one  20. Faux 21. Shy girl


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 8, 2014)

I love reading through how many other people have  I have 74 MAC lipsticks! Over half are limited editions! Need to up my game on the permanent line


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have around 35-40 still buying more, you can never have enough lipsticks


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

I only started wearing lipsticks regularly around March so my list is pretty short, but it's definitely growing!!!

  1. Dreaming Dahlia
  2. Mystical 
  3. Enchanted One
  4. Goddess of the Sea
  5. Siren Song
  6. True Love's Kiss
  7. Red Balloon
  8. Moody Bloom


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I only started wearing lipsticks regularly around March so my list is pretty short, but it's definitely growing!!!  1. Dreaming Dahlia 2. Mystical  3. Enchanted One 4. Goddess of the Sea 5. Siren Song 6. True Love's Kiss 7. Red Balloon 8. Moody Bloom


  And only LE ones!  Nice collection though


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

JujuluvsMAC said:


> 21 and growing!  1. Cyber 2.  Goddess of the sea 3. Rebel 4. Diva 5. Russian red  6. Mac red 7. Ririwoo  8. On hold  9. Mystical  10. All fired up 11. Flat out fabulous  12. Lickable  13. Please me  14. Viva glam nicki  15. Bombshell 16. Vegas volt  17. Ravishing  18. Velvet teddy 19. Enchanted one  20. Faux 21. Shy girl


  I love your list! I just wore Shy Girl recently. I had forgotten how pretty it is.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a feeling this will grow fast, but I don't have many at all right now:  1. All Fired Up  2. Viva Glam Rihanna  3. Peach Blossom  4. Syrup  5. Japanese Maple  6. Hue 7. Pure Heroine  8. Speed Dial   I had Creme Cup, but it broke so I tossed it (before I knew about Back 2 MAC).  On my to get ASAP list: Sin Heroin Sunny Seoul Up The Amp Sushi Kiss


  And now...  9. Glam (x2) 10. Dodgy Girl 11. Razzledazzler 12. Candy Yum Yum 13. Creme Cup 14. Up The Amp  And I still really want Sunny Seoul.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Nice collection though


  LOL Yeah, I've definitely been sucked into all the great LE releases. I do plan on getting Rebel, Velvet Teddy and Sushi Kiss soon so it will break the only LE trend.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> LOL Yeah, I've definitely been sucked into all the great LE releases. I do plan on getting Rebel, Velvet Teddy and Sushi Kiss soon so it will break the only LE trend.


  These are definitely some great colors. Everytime I am at a MAC counter/store I try on Rebel but I never buy it... Last time I bought Heroine instead


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> These are definitely some great colors. Everytime I am at a MAC counter/store I try on Rebel but I never buy it... Last time I bought Heroine instead


  I've also been thinking about getting Heroine. Is it as amazing as everyone says?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've also been thinking about getting Heroine. Is it as amazing as everyone says?


  YEESSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've also been thinking about getting Heroine. Is it as amazing as everyone says?


  Yes ma'am.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've also been thinking about getting Heroine. Is it as amazing as everyone says?


  I have been hesitating to buy it bec my mother said it would wash me out, which made me really sad bec I thought it was a really cool color.
  So I've ben thinking about buying it for weeks. Last week I finally bought it and I definitely don't regret it.
  I am quite pale (NW15-20) and I think that's what makes it interesting on me. It is a popping color, I really like it.
  I have worn it only one time last week but that's just because I am having a cold atm and as I have to blow my nose all the thime it makes no sense
  to wear lipstick right now - everything would just stick to the tissue then.
  If I weren't ill right now I would def wear it more often!
  Have you tried it on before?


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> YEESSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Jill1228*
> 
> ...


  Now I really want it!!!


----------



## crly (Aug 10, 2014)

1. Please me
  2. Ever hip
  3. Vegas volt
  4. Impassioned
  5. RiRi woo
  6. Creme cup x2
  7. Angel
  8. Pure Zen
  9. Velvet teddy
  10. Playing koi
  11. Sushi kiss
  12. Watch me simmer
  13. Russian red
  14. Costa chic
  15. Jazzed
  16. Rebel
  17. Speed dial
  18. Lady danger
  19. Creme d nude
  20. Betty bright
  21. Viva glam gaga
  22. Viva glam nicki
  23. Nude rose
  24. Morange 
  25. Show orchid
  26. Hue


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I have been hesitating to buy it bec my mother said it would wash me out, which made me really sad bec I thought it was a really cool color.
> So I've ben thinking about buying it for weeks. Last week I finally bought it and I definitely don't regret it.
> I am quite pale (NW15-20) and I think that's what makes it interesting on me. It is a popping color, I really like it.
> I have worn it only one time last week but that's just because I am having a cold atm and as I have to blow my nose all the thime it makes no sense
> ...


  I haven't tried it on before but I think I'll pick it up when I go to get rebel! For the longest time I thought purple lipstick wouldn't suit me (mostly because I had a very pigmented purple lipgloss from Lancome that just looked awful and ended up all over my teeth in two minutes) but after I tried Goddess of the Sea I now love purple lipsticks!!! What kind pf eye look did you do with Heroine?


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

@Periodinan Btw, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I haven't tried it on before but I think I'll pick it up when I go to get rebel! For the longest time I thought purple lipstick wouldn't suit me (mostly because I had a very pigmented purple lipgloss from Lancome that just looked awful and ended up all over my teeth in two minutes) but after I tried Goddess of the Sea I now love purple lipsticks!!! What kind pf eye look did you do with Heroine?


  When I used Heroine I just put on some mascara and nothing else. You could definitely also use an eyeliner with it but I wouldn't do a too dramatic look (to be honest for an everyday look I always just use mascara on my eyes).
  I really like Lancome's Doll Eyes Mascara (waterproof) - have you tried that one before? IMO that's the best mascara... I always use it with a lash curler and these two things just make my lashes so long and they stay like that all day.
  When the AA Collection came out I tried on GOTS but I didn't buy it. I am not sure if I regret it or not... However I bought Mystical and I love that one


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> @Periodinan Btw, I hope you feel better soon.


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am already feeling better so hopefully in a few days my cold will be gone completely (and I can put on some lipstick again - yay!)


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> When I used Heroine I just put on some mascara and nothing else. You could definitely also use a liner with it but I wouldn't do a too dramatic look (to be honest for an everyday look I always just use mascara on my eyes).
> I really like Lancome's Doll Eyes Mascara (waterproof) - have you tried that one before? IMO that's the best mascara... I always use it with a lash curler and these two things just make my lashes so long and they stay like that all day.
> When the AA Collection came out I tried on GOTS but I didn't buy it. I am not sure if I regret it or not... However I bought Mystical and I love that one


  I've tried Doll Eyes (not the waterproof) I loved the effect of it but for some reason mine started flaking after a month and then I also tried the Hypnose Drama and that started flaking after a month and a half. Maybe I just got ones from bad batches. How long does your waterproof one last? Do you have trouble removing it at the end of the day? I also bought Mystical but with one swipe it almost the same color as my lips but after a few swipes definitely becomes more pigmented and it's a nice "natural" lipstick for me.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've tried Doll Eyes (not the waterproof) I loved the effect of it but for some reason mine started flaking after a month and then I also tried the Hypnose Drama and that started flaking after a month and a half. Maybe I just got ones from bad batches. How long does your waterproof one last? Do you have trouble removing it at the end of the day? I also bought Mystical but with one swipe it almost the same color as my lips but after a few swipes definitely becomes more pigmented and it's a nice "natural" lipstick for me.


  Oh, sorry to hear that your Lancome mascaras have all started flaking... Mine didn't do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I put it on in the morning (about 7-8 a.m) and it lasts until I go to bed - on a normal work/university day it stays on my lashes the whole day (at the end of the day my lashes don't look exactly like they did in the morning but they still look good).
  No, I don't have any trouble removing it - of course it is not as easy to remove as a "normal" mascara but if you find the right remover it comes off easily (I use one by Nivea which is for waterproof mascara; I have got a sample of one of Lancome's removers, this one is also a great, but more expensive  )
  I tend to use Mystical with half-red lipliner, this makes the color a little darker and it lasts longer


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that your Lancome mascaras have all started flaking... Mine didn't do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sounds pretty! I think I'll give Lancome mascaras another go.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've tried Doll Eyes (not the waterproof) I loved the effect of it but for some reason mine started flaking after a month and then I also tried the Hypnose Drama and that started flaking after a month and a half. Maybe I just got ones from bad batches. How long does your waterproof one last? Do you have trouble removing it at the end of the day? I also bought Mystical but with one swipe it almost the same color as my lips but after a few swipes definitely becomes more pigmented and it's a nice "natural" lipstick for me.


Me too I really don't like Lancôme mascara because on me its flake city but they do have a new one out with a interesting wand that I was checking out yesterday


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Me too I really don't like Lancôme mascara because on me its flake city but they do have a new one out with a interesting wand that I was checking out yesterday


  I was also looking at the new one... it looks so interesting. I kind of want to try it. Are you going to try it? I hope it's awesome because I would be really sad if it started flaking on me after a month.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I was also looking at the new one... it looks so interesting. I kind of want to try it. Are you going to try it? I hope it's awesome because I would be really sad if it started flaking on me after a month.


I'm not sure yet but I have not had good luck with Lancôme mascara but I always hope they improved and its something about that new one got me wanting to buy


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm not sure yet but I have not had good luck with Lancôme mascara but I always hope they improved and its something about that new one got me wanting to buy


  If you do end up buying please let me know how it goes. I'm so curious but I'm worried that it's going to be a flop... or maybe it will end up being HG mascara.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> If you do end up buying please let me know how it goes. I'm so curious but I'm worried that it's going to be a flop... or maybe it will end up being HG mascara.


i will if I order I'm feeling the same way maybe after I see some great reviews


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope it has A LOT of reviews.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 10, 2014)

1.Russian Red 2.Ronnie Red 3.Cockney  4.Chili  5.Lady Danger 6.Viva Glam I 7.Fresh Moroccan  8.Syrup 9.Candy Yum Yum 10.Crosswires 11.Mehr  And I really want Captive and Creme in Your Coffee... And maybe about a hundred others


----------



## Jumping Mice (Aug 11, 2014)

Woah, I didn't think anyone would be in the triple digits! My collection is tiny because I don't wear lipstick very much, I'm more of a stain and gloss type of gal.  - Prince Noir (my very first MAC lipstick) - Media -Pure Heroine - Smoked Purple - Cyber - Black Knight - Ladybug - Viva Glam Gaga I  I don't even know why I bought that last one. I'm not a Gaga fan and I had a feeling the light pink would look terrible on me - and it does. Oh well. In my defense, I bought it online and it was before I really understood undertones.


----------



## Babbie (Aug 11, 2014)

:shock: I have a baby collection. 6 lipsticks, mostly LE.  I have some catching up to do! lol


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 11, 2014)

Snob
  Sushi Kiss
  Cyber 
  Heroine 
  Hautecore 

  Just 5. Baby collection too.


----------



## ohsoamazin (Aug 11, 2014)

As of now I have 23 and I just started buying Mac lipsticks last year because I was always a lip gloss girl then I purchased Ruby Woo and Smoke Purple as my first two lipsticks. Once I started all these wonderful collections came out and I became addicted! Lol but I mostly have matte and retro matte finishes besides Goddess of the Sea and Viva Glam Rihanna because I feel matte looks better on me.


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 11, 2014)

ohsoamazin said:


> As of now I have 23 and I just started buying Mac lipsticks last year because I was always a lip gloss girl then I purchased Ruby Woo and Smoke Purple as my first two lipsticks. Once I started all these wonderful collections came out and I became addicted! Lol but I mostly have matte and retro matte finishes besides Goddess of the Sea and Viva Glam Rihanna because I feel matte looks better on me.


  do you have heroine? It would look great on you


----------



## ohsoamazin (Aug 11, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> do you have heroine? It would look great on you


  Yes I do! Sadly I only wore it like two times even though I love purple lippies. I usually wear the more dark purples.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just counted mine this past weekend. 72 with number 73 on the way. I had no idea I had that many.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 53 lipsticks, most of which are limited editions and I have 3 patentpolish lip pencils


----------



## lily89 (Aug 12, 2014)

So far only 19. I just stared buying Mac lipsticks last year so my collection will definitely grow bigger... Mac why are you so addictive?


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 12, 2014)

I am feeling bad now....lol......i only have 7. Only started getting into lipsticks in the last couple months actually. Amorous was my most recent purchase. Fav is Cosmo though.


----------



## nancydrew1981 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have about 15. I only just started buying this year....I almost can't bring myself to use them because they look so pretty!!! And Lily89, I agree they are soooooo addicting...I just keeping adding to my wishlist.....


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 12, 2014)

My wishlist keeps growing....about 10 on it right now....and that does not count the limited edition ones. They are so pretty that I keep them stored in they boxes too!


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 24 lipsticks. I started my collection last year with Riri Woo


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

34 methinks!


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

I currently have about 53, including 8 backups to my favorite LE shades.  After RiRi I got a renewed obsession with MAC.  I bought about 30 this year.  I can't wait for all of the new fall shades.


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

Just A Bite 	
Dare You 	
Dubonnet 	
Viva Glam I 	
Studded Kiss 	
Spice It Up! 	
Hot Tahiti 	
Lady Bug 	
Mystical 	
Prepare For Pleasure 	
Diva 	
Dark Deed 	
RiRi Woo 	
Brave Red 	
High Tea 	
Naked Bud 
 
  that comes to a total of 16


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 16, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> 1.Russian Red 2.Ronnie Red 3.Cockney  4.Chili  5.Lady Danger 6.Viva Glam I 7.Fresh Moroccan  8.Syrup 9.Candy Yum Yum 10.Crosswires 11.Mehr  And I really want Captive and Creme in Your Coffee... And maybe about a hundred others


  Adding number 12.Captive


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LavenderPearl* 


FIRST POST: Fifty-one including back-ups.
 Quote:  Originally Posted by *LavenderPearl* 

  SECOND POST: Fifty-one total; forty-three without including italicized lipsticks.



  Third update! 

  1. Absolute Power
2. Captive
3. Deeply Adored
4. Fire Sign
*5. Flat Out Fabulous*
6. Girl About Town
7. Heaux
8. Heroine
9. I Love Winter
10. Impassioned
*11. Instigator
12. Instigator (back-up)*
13. Lavender Whip
14. Lickable
15. Outrageously Fun
16. Party Parrot
*17. Pleasurebomb*
18. Plum Bright
19. Plumful
20. Prince Noir
*21. Punk Couture*
22. Quick Sizzle
23. Rebel
*24. Relentlessly Red*
25. RiRi Woo
26. RiRi Woo (back-up)
27. Runaway Red
28. Violetta
29. Watch Me Simmer
30. New Temptation (Sheen Supreme)
31. Zen Rose (Sheen Supreme)
32. Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene)
33. Eden Rouge (Mattene)
34. Night Blooming (Mattene)
35. Potent Fig (Mattene)
36. Rare Exotic (Mattene)
37. Seductive Intent (Mattene)

  It's actually gotten smaller, and I'm happy. The bolded are what's new from last time, and of those only Flat out Fabulous and Relentlessly Red were purchased in 2014. They weren't even purchased -- I B2M'ed for them and my Instigator B/U! Hurray for saving money. xD


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 18, 2014)

I only have about 50 since I've only been obsessed for about a year. This is my LE section, which although is small I'm super proud of


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 18, 2014)

I only have 10. I'm such a newbie


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 18, 2014)

jessx3lippies said:


> I only have 10. I'm such a newbie


  Ten is a great number.  Believe me, once you get so many you start to forget what you even have.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 18, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> Albicoccola said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Russian Red 2.Ronnie Red 3.Cockney  4.Chili  5.Lady Danger 6.Viva Glam I 7.Fresh Moroccan  8.Syrup 9.Candy Yum Yum 10.Crosswires 11.Mehr  And I really want Captive and Creme in Your Coffee... And maybe about a hundred others
> ...


  Fresh Morrocan is a great color, but so often overlooked.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Fresh Morrocan is a great color, but so often overlooked.


  It is! I love it, even though so many people are wary to try it!


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

23


----------



## mango13 (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I only have about 50 since I've only been obsessed for about a year. This is my LE section, which although is small I'm super proud of


  Your display looks so pretty!!!


----------



## colormefab (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to find an alternate way of storing my lippies..the 24 lipstick holder isnt cutting it anymore...taking up too much space.


----------



## potophan (Aug 20, 2014)

45 :3


----------



## MacGirl828 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 47. What's funny is that I can remember a time when I thought id never own more than one mac lipstick because of the price. Now i'm looking for alternative methods of storing them because my 24 slot holder just isn't cutting it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gazou (Aug 20, 2014)

Just 17 lipsticks


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

I have only 18 Mac lipsticks


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

6 and counting...just starting out


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 21, 2014)

Update 2
  1. Lavender Whip
  2. Oh Oh Oh
  3. Ronnie Red
  4. Plumful
  5. Riri Woo
  6. Talk that Talk
  7. Bad Girl Riri
  8. Dangerous
  9. Punk Couture
  10. Love Goddess
  11. Enchanted One
  12. Mystical
  13. Riot House
  14. Dodgy Girl
  15. Viva Glam Rihanna
  16. Viva Glam Nicki I
  17. Heroine
  18. Toying Around

  I had more, but my Kelly Yum Yum, Flat Out Fabulous and Studded Kiss were stolen unfortunately..


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 21, 2014)

So sorry that happened.  Did someone break in or was it someone that you know?


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 21, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> So sorry that happened. Did someone break in or was it someone that you know?


  Thanks dear! No, I was traveling to Germany by train. I just did my moms makeup and left my makeup bag on the little table in front of me. I fell asleep and suddenly it was gone. There were 5 lipsticks in my makeup bag, of which Riot House and Dodgy I managed to buy again. The other three lippies I didn't bother to chase after again.


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 21, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Thanks dear! No, I was traveling to Germany by train. I just did my moms makeup and left my makeup bag on the little table in front of me. I fell asleep and suddenly it was gone. There were 5 lipsticks in my makeup bag, of which Riot House and Dodgy I managed to buy again. The other three lippies I didn't bother to chase after again.


  I will never understand how people can do that. It costs us your hard earned money and to have someone just take it just like that. I was taught at a young age that you should never ever steal. I guess some people just never learn to respect others stuff.


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

Sadly I have 104.


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 21, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> I will never understand how people can do that. It costs us your hard earned money and to have someone just take it just like that. I was taught at a young age that you should never ever steal. I guess some people just never learn to respect others stuff.


  I know right! I've worked my ass off to spend 150 euros (prob 200 dollars) on the Mac Osbournes collection, and this thief just ruined my hard work in a heartbeat. I guess karma will eventually get her (I assume it was a woman).


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

75..... plus 15 or so backups. They're getting really hard to organize!


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

Agreed. This is really cute!


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

I have 56 and always wanting more and more…rs

  


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

hummmmmm, delicius!!!


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

I have around 60, I think it is a lot, some I never used.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 23, 2014)

MacGirl828 said:


> I have 47. What's funny is that I can remember a time when I thought id never own more than one mac lipstick because of the price. Now i'm looking for alternative methods of storing them because my 24 slot holder just isn't cutting it. Any suggestions?


  I have some of mine in a craft storage container with 4 drawers.  Cheaper than buying a make-up organizer, and more vertical than the standard lippie holders.  The only down side is that I can't see them all at a quick glance.  I have 2 small glass containers with lids that I keep on top with just a few lippies.  These are my quick go to's that I can grab when I'm in a hurry.  I have very little space so it works for me.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 23, 2014)

20 at the mo until A Novel Romance comes out. My last buy was pure heroine.


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

8 and adding, I have in mind the triple


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

not to many, because I always forget to put on lipstick. I rather wear lipbalm except for when I'm going out or something. I have:

  Hue (favorite)
  Amorous
  creme in your coffee
  hang up
  MLLE
  Petals and peacocks 
  Double spin
  Viva glam 1


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

I own only a few, not too fond of most of their formula's. The ones I own are  -Relentlessly Red -Toying Around -Watch Me Simmer -Hot 'n Saucy Tendertone


----------



## Liday (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a rookie just 10!


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 23, 2014)

41 so far...


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 23, 2014)

Not less than 200 but not more than 250?? i should count again.... not counting bu which i have quit a few also. its an insane number.


----------



## jepooh05 (Aug 23, 2014)

Not less than 200!! O.M.G


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 23, 2014)

Woah some of you have tons!  I'm sure I'll join you someday   Right now I have 21 but one is on its way to me so I guess I have 22!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 24, 2014)

jepooh05 said:


> Not less than 200!! O.M.G


haha yes i have an addiction. bought soooooo many between winter and summer it hiked the number way up there. plus i have enough b2m containers to get two more when i get to the mall. next week i will have to take them out and count again. its a big project.


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 24, 2014)

around 30 - and I don't even use them that often (I'm more of a lipgloss girl i guess)


----------



## sweeteternity (Aug 24, 2014)

36 - Trying to stay under 40!

  I have: Heroine, Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel, So Scarlet, Red She Said, All Fired Up, Relentlessly Red, Dangerous, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Crosswires, Razzledazzler, Girl About Town, Daddy’s Little Girl, Pink Pigeon, Candy Yum Yum, Chatterbox, Flamingo, Lavender Whip, Lollipop Lovin', Unlimited, Lush Life, Betty Bright, Ronnie Red, A Rose Romance, Brave, Syrup, Lovin’ It, Craving, Speed Dial, Lovelorn, Snob, Marquise D, Hue, Hug Me, Crème de Nude.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 24, 2014)

sweeteternity said:


> 36 - Trying to stay under 40!
> 
> I have: Heroine, Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel, So Scarlet, Red She Said, All Fired Up, Relentlessly Red, Dangerous, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Crosswires, Razzledazzler, Girl About Town, Daddy’s Little Girl, Pink Pigeon, Candy Yum Yum, Chatterbox, Flamingo, Lavender Whip, Lollipop Lovin', Unlimited, Lush Life, Betty Bright, Ronnie Red, A Rose Romance, Brave, Syrup, Lovin’ It, Craving, Speed Dial, Lovelorn, Snob, Marquise D, Hue, Hug Me, Crème de Nude.


  i have almost all of these and love them!! Didnt get marquise D, lollipop lovin, a rose romance, lovin it, or a few of the reds, but the rest i adore.


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

I own 12. Sometimes colors just look too close to each other to justify purchasing more than one in the same range. 
  OMG 200 lipsticks? How do you find time to use them before they go bad?


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 26, 2014)

jepooh05 said:


> Not less than 200!! O.M.G


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

30 +


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 26, 2014)

AnitaK said:


>


  LOL i need to clear a spot and lay them all out and take a pic!!! it is insane. im a lipstick addict!! also need to count my lipglosses. almost all mac.


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have over 50 Mac lipsticks dating back to 2009!


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 27, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> LOL i need to clear a spot and lay them all out and take a pic!!! it is insane. im a lipstick addict!! also need to count my lipglosses. almost all mac.


  That will definitely be something to see. They will look so pretty all lined up! Lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have 10 lipglosses. I am now starting out!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just recieved Pleasure bomb, Betty bright, RIRI Woo & up the amp! Even tho I paid wel over retail for the first 3 but it was worth it x


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Update: I have more now. There are 9 of them.


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

22


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

I have around 35 mac lipsticks.


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

72


----------



## shereebee (Aug 29, 2014)

I have 13. My favorites are pink pigeon and betty bright.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

1. kinda sexy
2. Brick o la
3. velvet teddy
4. brave
5. ruby woo
6. verve
7. please me
8. mystical
9. toying around
10. up the amp
11. girl about town
12. vegas volt
13. roxo
14. Captive
15. Exclusive Event
16. Glam
17. Dodgy Girl
18. Kelly Yum Yum
19. Heroine
  20. Good Kisser
  21. Hearts Aflame


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not that many, most of them limited edtion :

  Apres chic, Dish it up, Ever hip, Cut a caper, Goddess of the sea, Innocence beware, Feed the senses, Watch me simmer, Riri Woo, Party Parrot and I'm probably forgetting one or two.

  I've been into MAC for a few years but there are so many collections, I just can't focus on the permanent items !


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 2, 2014)

I have about 50 at the moment, and only 1 BU lipstick which is dodgy girl. I bought a majority of them this year especially with the latest collections and actually most of them are from b2m's from the past 3 years that I've been wearing mac. I don't think I could deal with a collection larger than this because I have a lot of favorites and don't want to forget about wearing them so hopefully It doesn't get too out of control the rest of the year lol


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 2, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> LOL i need to clear a spot and lay them all out and take a pic!!! it is insane. im a lipstick addict!! also need to count my lipglosses. almost all mac.


  Omg!  I would love to see a pic of your collection kristin!


----------



## jennyap (Sep 2, 2014)

Scarily, I'm up to 49 - 18 months ago I just had 10!! Almost all LE.   My updated list 1. Venus 2. Oh Oh Oh 3. Tangerine Drem 4. Tart & Trendy 5. Flamingo 6. Feed the Senses 7. Plumful 8. Dreaming Dahlia 9. Snapdragon 10. Heavenly Hybrid 11. Siren Song 12. Glamourdaze 13. Outrageously Fun 14. Apres Chic 15. Lavender Whip 16. Prepare for Pleasure 17. Morning Rose 18. Goddess of the Sea 19. Pre-Raphaelite 20. You've Got It 21. Haute Altitude 22. Dark Deed 23. Happy Go Lucky 24. Red Balloon (+BU) 25. Toying Around 26. Ruby 27. Roxo 28. Pure Heroine 29. Hot Chocolate 30. Daddy's Little Girl 31. Just a Bite 32. Private Party 33. Strong Woman 34. Party Parrot 35. Ronnie Red 36. Sounds Like Noise 37. Pleasurebomb 38. Punk Couture 39. Instigator 40. Mangrove 41. Dodgy Girl 42. Nocturnal Instincts (+BU) 43. RiRi Woo 44. Grande Dame 45. Dreaminess 46. Midnight Mambo 47. Commotion 48. What a Feeling 49. Yield to Love (on order...)


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm at 53, and I have yet to finish any....


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 2, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Not less than 200 but not more than 250?? i should count again.... not counting bu which i have quit a few also. its an insane number.


  You made me feel better, Kristin!  I'm still under 150 total lippies.  Probably 120 are MAC.


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 2, 2014)

i have about 100. =(


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

I plead the 5th
  I would also like to add that these lipsticks are like Legos they multiply when no one is looking.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 3, 2014)

About 140 . I could have worse addictions! Lipstick is the least of my problems lol


----------



## RockDiva (Sep 3, 2014)

One: Ruby Woo!


----------



## RockDiva (Sep 3, 2014)

Amby79 said:


>


 
  Gorgeous! I'm blown away.


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 3, 2014)

Amby79 said:


>


  So pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is my collection ( all brands ), from budget ones to MAC and high end ones.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Sep 3, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I plead the 5th I would also like to add that these lipsticks are like Legos they multiply when no one is looking.


  Okay. That explains a lot .....I really don't BUY a lot. They REPRODUCE a lot. Horny little buggers!


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 3, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Okay. That explains a lot .....I really don't BUY a lot. They REPRODUCE a lot. Horny little buggers!


  That will be our story and we are sticking to it!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is my collection ( all brands ), from budget ones to MAC and high end ones.


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

128, but i 'm a Makeup artist.


----------



## federmonster (Sep 4, 2014)

I have 8...need to up my game


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 4, 2014)

And here I was thinking I was something special because I have 46 of them...but umm I go in shame as you have me well whooped at this point.. Lol! I have tried other lipsticks but always fall back to Mac.. Smh


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

Like... 5... hahaha I need more money xD


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

I have 87 mac lipsticks!


----------



## jepooh05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this just lipsticks, not lip balm, or glosses? Cuz I need to re-count


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Just 14 ..:bouquet:


----------



## artificeartist (Sep 5, 2014)

I only have 3 so far, but bought them in the past couple months, so in a few years I might break 100 lol or I can at least hope. I have viva glam nickie, Vegas volt, and violetta.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> And here I was thinking I was something special because I have 46 of them...but umm I go in shame as you have me well whooped at this point.. Lol! I have tried other lipsticks but always fall back to Mac.. Smh


  You are not alone!


----------



## Inamorata (Sep 6, 2014)

67... *hides face*


----------



## melinda (Sep 7, 2014)

I have cherish, heroine, pink pigeon, diva, saint germain, dodgy girl, vegas volt, mehr, and viva glam ll


----------



## Elow (Sep 7, 2014)

I have 21


----------



## inaya (Sep 7, 2014)

I have 26 lipstick


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

i probably have around 25+ *hides face* I've only been big on mac this year


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Lets say close to 150 but i daren't count if im honest, they are kind of my obsession lol, i have been collecting for some time though in  my defence lol x


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 8, 2014)

melinda said:


> I have cherish, heroine, pink pigeon, diva, saint germain, dodgy girl, vegas volt, mehr, and viva glam ll


  You have a great selection!


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

20 first of all


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Sep 12, 2014)

70 and counting


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Only 23


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have between 50 and 60 Mac lipsticks


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 106. So far... I keep telling myself it's not a problem. There are far worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Sep 16, 2014)

RenZay said:


> I have 106. So far... I keep telling myself it's not a problem. There are far worse things to be addicted to.


 I agree!! Its not illegal so its all good.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 16, 2014)

About 25, but they are all my go to lipsticks, the problem is all the drugstore lipsticks that I have and never use !


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

In the upwards of 60 plus,  I have a problem...


----------



## Jd458 (Sep 20, 2014)

111


----------



## caitlinx (Sep 20, 2014)

Two! Both Veronica ones. I'm just a sucker for the packaging


----------



## mauu (Sep 21, 2014)

I see a lot of people have huge MAC lipstick collections but mine is small since I'm trying to cull my lipstick stash. So, I own eight MAC lipsticks: 

  All Fired Up
  Altered Beige
  Feed the Senses
  Oh, Oh, Oh
  Out for Passion
  Viva Glam Rihanna
  Viva Glam IV
  Viva Glam V

  Oh, Oh, Oh is almost done, so I'll soon be down to seven (at least for a while...).


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Right now, 55.

  I had a lot more, but I purged a lot that went rancid, and I have been using them for Back2MAC.


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

17 at the moment. I just sold 2 I didn't use. Most of these are LEs and I love the more unusual colors. 

  Faux, Fabby, Aristo-Cat, Hellraiser, Caliente, Snazzy, Dark Deed, Runaway Red, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Punk Couture, Instigator, Studded Kiss, Heroine, Rebel, Flat Out Fabulous & Oh Oh Oh.


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 22, 2014)

24 and counting


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2014)

As of yesterday, 190 MAC lipsticks

  I used to consider myself more of a blusher addict than a lippie addict, but i guess I m now in the club of lippie addicts :X . Unknowingly i have managed to amass 190 mac lipsticks considering that I was not interested in lipsticks in the past.

  I think preferences do change. I've slowed down on buyin blushers and have started to buy more lipsticks


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

Flamingo
  Sunny Seoul
  Pink Pearl Pop
  Saigon Summer
  Vegas Volt
  Impassioned
  Creme d'nude
  Lush Amber
  Candy yum yum
  Pink Pigeon
  Sweetie
  Full spead
  Pheromonal

  that's it


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 23, 2014)

Gulp……..I own probably over 200 total, not including lipglosses. LOL!! Quote:Originally Posted by *emilinaloveMAC* 



 	kay guys so how many MAC lipsticks do you own? should be a fun thread! list them if you want!
  	I have probably 130 or a lil more YIKESSS !!


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 23, 2014)

I LOVE the MAC Lustre formula. It’s moisturizing but gives a beautiful wash of color. xoxoQuote:Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 



 	Ooo fun, I like listing things!

  	I have 39  I thought it would be more to be honest, but I am doing this from memory at work so I could be wrong! 

  	Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Kanga-Rouge, Brave Red, Cockney, Russian Red, Baby's on Fire, Lady Danger, Crosswires, Lustering, Fusion Pink, Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Impassioned, Morange, Blueberry Fizz, Mauvelous, Please Me, Sandy B, Giddy, Speak Louder, Shy Girl, Dainty Cake, Big Bow, Cut A Caper, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Hollywood Nights, Vegas Volt, Violetta, Petals & Peacocks, VG Gaga, Jest, Marrakech, Flash N Dash, Strawbaby, Tempting, Sweet Thing & Rocker

  	And just for fun, I've had in the past, but have given away to friends and family because they didn't suit me (or just looked better on them!): Show Orchid, Rebel, Soft Pause, What A Do!, Fashion Mews, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock, Snob, Up the Amp, All Revealing, Pink Plaid, Spirit, and Lovin' It (I have just noticed I seem to give away a lot of satins and frosts...)




Quote:Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 



 	Only 2 or 3. I'm not a huge lipstick fan. My lips get dried up easily so I use lipgloss instead.



Quote:Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 



 	Ooo fun, I like listing things!

  	I have 39  I thought it would be more to be honest, but I am doing this from memory at work so I could be wrong! 

  	Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Kanga-Rouge, Brave Red, Cockney, Russian Red, Baby's on Fire, Lady Danger, Crosswires, Lustering, Fusion Pink, Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Impassioned, Morange, Blueberry Fizz, Mauvelous, Please Me, Sandy B, Giddy, Speak Louder, Shy Girl, Dainty Cake, Big Bow, Cut A Caper, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Hollywood Nights, Vegas Volt, Violetta, Petals & Peacocks, VG Gaga, Jest, Marrakech, Flash N Dash, Strawbaby, Tempting, Sweet Thing & Rocker

  	And just for fun, I've had in the past, but have given away to friends and family because they didn't suit me (or just looked better on them!): Show Orchid, Rebel, Soft Pause, What A Do!, Fashion Mews, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock, Snob, Up the Amp, All Revealing, Pink Plaid, Spirit, and Lovin' It (I have just noticed I seem to give away a lot of satins and frosts...)




Quote:Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 



 	Only 2 or 3. I'm not a huge lipstick fan. My lips get dried up easily so I use lipgloss instead.



Quote:Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 



 	Ooo fun, I like listing things!

  	I have 39  I thought it would be more to be honest, but I am doing this from memory at work so I could be wrong! 

  	Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Kanga-Rouge, Brave Red, Cockney, Russian Red, Baby's on Fire, Lady Danger, Crosswires, Lustering, Fusion Pink, Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Impassioned, Morange, Blueberry Fizz, Mauvelous, Please Me, Sandy B, Giddy, Speak Louder, Shy Girl, Dainty Cake, Big Bow, Cut A Caper, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Hollywood Nights, Vegas Volt, Violetta, Petals & Peacocks, VG Gaga, Jest, Marrakech, Flash N Dash, Strawbaby, Tempting, Sweet Thing & Rocker

  	And just for fun, I've had in the past, but have given away to friends and family because they didn't suit me (or just looked better on them!): Show Orchid, Rebel, Soft Pause, What A Do!, Fashion Mews, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock, Snob, Up the Amp, All Revealing, Pink Plaid, Spirit, and Lovin' It (I have just noticed I seem to give away a lot of satins and frosts...)




Quote:Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 



 	Only 2 or 3. I'm not a huge lipstick fan. My lips get dried up easily so I use lipgloss instead.



Quote:Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 



 	Ooo fun, I like listing things!

  	I have 39  I thought it would be more to be honest, but I am doing this from memory at work so I could be wrong! 

  	Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Kanga-Rouge, Brave Red, Cockney, Russian Red, Baby's on Fire, Lady Danger, Crosswires, Lustering, Fusion Pink, Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Impassioned, Morange, Blueberry Fizz, Mauvelous, Please Me, Sandy B, Giddy, Speak Louder, Shy Girl, Dainty Cake, Big Bow, Cut A Caper, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Hollywood Nights, Vegas Volt, Violetta, Petals & Peacocks, VG Gaga, Jest, Marrakech, Flash N Dash, Strawbaby, Tempting, Sweet Thing & Rocker

  	And just for fun, I've had in the past, but have given away to friends and family because they didn't suit me (or just looked better on them!): Show Orchid, Rebel, Soft Pause, What A Do!, Fashion Mews, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock, Snob, Up the Amp, All Revealing, Pink Plaid, Spirit, and Lovin' It (I have just noticed I seem to give away a lot of satins and frosts...)




Quote:Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 



 	Only 2 or 3. I'm not a huge lipstick fan. My lips get dried up easily so I use lipgloss instead.


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 23, 2014)

YEAH BABY!! Quote:Originally Posted by *duckrodeo* 



 	My last post in this thread was September, I had 11 MAC lippies. Now: I have 68! That's not including BUs! Definitely will be more on the way, too with By Request and the fall and winter collections coming up  




Quote:Originally Posted by *MACerette* 



 	93 MAC lipsticks, including 2 KLC and 3 BU. 6 other lipsticks.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 23, 2014)

ImACraftyNurse said:


> YEAH BABY!!


  Well, more like 135 now....


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Viva Glam Nicki


  This might be me in a few months...up to a few months ago, I only had a couple. Now I have 11.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

AnitaK said:


> This might be me in a few months...up to a few months ago, I only had a couple. Now I have 11.


They accumulate so quickly!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 23, 2014)

It's amazing how fast it grows. I should update my post when I'm back at school again.


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They accumulate so quickly!


  For sure....every month it grows by a couple....or 3...or 4....i bought 2 this month I think (lickable and hearts aflame)


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

AnitaK said:


> For sure....every month it grows by a couple....or 3...or 4....i bought 2 this month I think (lickable and hearts aflame)


  Sure does. Mine is fixing to grow by 4 on Monday.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's amazing how fast it grows. I should update my post when I'm back at school again.


  I think I might do mine sometime too.


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have 74 lipsticks !





I wait to one order and thé Matte lipsticks collection a-ha!


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 25, 2014)

I "only" have 30 Mac lipsticks but my collection will grow


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

I probably own 120 MAC lipsticks & 100 others. It's a problem!' Lol


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Only 8!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

lolalynn said:


> I probably own 120 MAC lipsticks & 100 others. It's a problem!' Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Blushing said:


> Only 8!


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 18 here at school with me, left some of my more "summer" colors back at home.  I have - naked proof, shanghai spice, angel, please me, razzle-dazzler, hot gossip, cosmo, love lorn, kelly yum yum, lickable, fusion pink, craving, plumful, riri woo, rebel, cyber, syrup, and diva.


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 15 so far...I have to pace myself with lipsticks because I end up having multiples of the same shade from different brands


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 29, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I have 15 so far...I have to pace myself with lipsticks because I end up having multiples of the same shade from different brands


this is so true.


----------



## foreverlippie (Sep 29, 2014)

Only 7!


----------



## MrsRabbit88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Only 9. I need to step my game up. Lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 29, 2014)

*MAC Yield to Love ( artificial lighting )*


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 29, 2014)

So sorry, wrong thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## sylviar94 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have 65... and 10 more on the way....you know what they say life is short so buy the lipstick!


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

How long can you keep them before they go bad?


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

I mean I just really depends the shelf life lable says 24 months once opened but I've had ls last longer easily I usually play it by smell of it starts getting a metalic scent it's got to go  As for my collection I have about 120


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

16 so far Coral bliss, razzledazzler, flamingo, peach blossom, cream cup, rebel, mac red, amorous, lustering, syrup, hot tahiti, blankety, lovelorn, crosswires, girl about town, and fleur d coral


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 7, 2014)

Was a bit scared to count! Bolded my favs.

  17

  Morange
  Snob
*Crosswires*
*Lustering *
  Reel Sexy LE
  Pink Plaid
  Sweetie
  Syrup
  Heroine
*Girl About Town*
  Shy Girl
  Plumful
*Russian Red* (Wonder Woman)
  Viva Glam Rhianna (Red Frost) LE
*Ruby Woo*
*Lady Danger*
  Mac Red


----------



## geeko (Nov 7, 2014)

Updated list


   1.Kelly Yum Yum                                            107. Candy Yum yum2. Riot house                                                   108. Every Hip3. Dodgy Girl                                                   109. Glamourdaze4. Good Kisser  110. Up the Amp5. A novel romance          111. 3N6. Pleasure Bomb 112. Hibiscus7. Riri Woo 113. Girl about town8. Talk that talk 114. Hue9. Punk couture 115. Imagine this10. Instigator 116. Hot gossip11. Rose lily 117. Pink popcorn12. La Vie En Rouge 118. Heroine (Purple)13. Damn Glamourous 119. Rebel14. Fashion Revival 120. Play time (cremesheen)15. Living Legend 121. High Tea16. Sin 122. Pillow Talk17. Smoked purple 123. Embrace me18. Studded kiss 124. Please me19. True Red 125. Hug Me20. Snapdragon 126. See Sheer21. Dreaming Dahlia 127. Morange22. Heavenly hybrid 128. Kittenish23. Korean Candy 129. A perfect day24. Creme D nude 130. Pret a pretty25. Budding Love 131. Giddy26. Force of love 132. Modesty27. Quick Sizzle 133. Made to Order28. Innocent 134. Charmed I'm sure29. Sweet Grenadine 135. Made to order30. Thrills 136. Half and half31. Scarlet Ibis 137. Sandy B32. Love goddess 138. Plink33. Heroine (wonderwoman) 139. Honeylove34. Toxic Tale 140. Bare again35. Heartless 141. Divine Choice36. Violetta 142. Luxe Naturale37. Innocence beware 143. Strong Women38. Marquise D 144. Viva glam nicki39. Girl next door 145. Fashion Force40. Ronnie Red 146. Cherry Glaze41.  Daddy's little girl 147. Commotion42 Betty bright 148. Extra Sweet43. Show orchid 149. Feeling Amorous44. Sushi Kiss 150. Love Beam45. Razzledazzler 151. Boutique Pink46. Enjoy it all 152. Viva Glam Rihanna47. Sweet Experience 153. Viva Glam Rihanna 248. Toying around 154. Nouvelle Vogue49. Head in the clouds 155. Styled In Sepia50. Fresh salmon 156. Royal Azalea51. Flat out fabulous 157. Strikingly Fabulous52. Ravishing 158. Ultraprecious53. Steady going 159. Smart and sweet54. Impassioned 160. Style Surge55. Tart and trendy 161. Ladies who lunch56. Flamingo 162. No Faux Pas57. Sunny seoul 163. Salon Rouge58. Cut a caper 164.  Sparks of Romance59. Full fuschia 165. Cyber60. Pink pearl pop 166, Hold the pose61. Tangerine Dream 167. Viva glam Cyndi62. Saint germain 168. Hautecore63. Outrageously fun 169. Saigon Summer64. Dangerous 170. Strength65. Raspberry swirl 171. High Strung66. Reel sexy 172. Naughty You67. Lady danger 173. Freckletone68. Creme cup 174. Warm me up69. Apres Chic 175. Infused with Glam70. 4N 176. Powerful71. Lickable 177. Hot Sass72. Cozy up 178. Beigeland73.Sweet and sour 179. Viva Glam Gaga74.Lavendar whip 180. To catch a sailor75. Fusion pink 181. Reel Drama76. Haute altitude 182. Shy Shine77. Peach blossom 183. Gel78. coral bliss 185. Superior79. Playtime (sheen supreme) 186. Gem of roses80. Happy go lucky 187. Lipblossom81. Pink pigeon 188. Syrup82. Runway hit 189. Instinctive83. Red balloon 190. Riverting rose84. Russian Red 191. Hold the pose85. Carnal instinct 192. Pink cabana86. Pure decoration 193. Goddess87. Relentlessly red 194. Excite88. Cusp of Dawn 195. Heart to Heart89. Ultra Darling 196. In A heart beat90. Shanghai Spice 196. Long Stem rose91. Speak louder 197. Kissable92. Prepare for Pleasure 198. Funshine93. All fired up 199. Midnight media94. Playland 200.Teen Dream patentpolish 95. Style it up 201. Berry bold patentpolish96. Supreme Style 202. Fearless patentpolish97. Shy girl 203. Go For Girlie Patentpolish98. Blankety  99. Sweet and single  100. Pink Plaid  101. Fashion city  102. Real doll  103. Hibiscus  104. Candy yum yum  105. Glarmourdaze  106. Up the Amp


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 8, 2014)

geeko said:


> Updated list


----------



## MACerette (Nov 8, 2014)

@Geeko:  I'm currently at 150 to be exact.


----------



## geeko (Nov 9, 2014)

one can never have enough lipsticks hehehe


----------



## shay1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

I own 26 lipsticks, 2 lip liner, and 5 lipgloss


----------



## kkkelsp (Nov 11, 2014)

i thought 13 was enough but i think I need to step up my lipstick game after reading this


----------



## MACGirl1908 (Nov 11, 2014)

geeko said:


> one can never have enough lipsticks hehehe








    I have 51 lipsticks  and just ran out of storage space, not counting glosses/glasses


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Over 100. Most are LE I don't even use


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2014)

And then there were three in my stash. I sold one recently.  So just VG2, Feed the Senses, and Up the Amp for me.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 16, 2014)

kkkelsp said:


> i thought 13 was enough but i think I need to step up my lipstick game after reading this


  I didn't have all these lipsticks or a lipstick holder before I joined Specktra. Seriously.  I had  Lipsticks by MAC but  not how much I do now. I wore Yung Rapunxel a lot.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 17, 2014)

AnitaK said:


> :thud:


my thoughts exactly


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 10, 2014)

I just bought so many mac lipped after getting into online makeup sales group so maybe around 20?


----------



## sweetsasha (Dec 11, 2014)

58!!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 11, 2014)

19 and this includes my backups


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 12, 2014)

At the time of writing, I have 234 235 MAC lipsticks including backups but not counting my KLC's, CC's, or glosses.

  ETA: I am trying to downsize though, so the next time I post I hope this number will be significantly lower.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 12, 2014)

I have like 72 liptick  and 2 glosses


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 16, 2014)

I have 18 MAC lipsticks. My coworkers would be horrified but around here that's barely a collection lol


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 19, 2014)

I probably have owned at least 70 or more. I especially love the satins. They don't dry out my lips like the mattes do, although i do have a few favorites.


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Over 150...which includes backups that i am trying to get rid of. Lipsticks are my weakness for sure.


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 12, 2015)

I've got only 43 but working on it.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

jennifae said:


> At the time of writing, I have 234 235 MAC lipsticks including backups but not counting my KLC's, CC's, or glosses.
> 
> What can I say?  MAC lipsticks are my weakness!


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 13, 2015)

ok, i admit,, i'm jealous.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> ok, i admit,, i'm jealous.


don't be you'll be there in no time lol


----------



## KayB (Jan 17, 2015)

11:

  Ruby Woo
  Heroine
  Pure Heroine (Lorde) 
  Frank-n-Fruter (Rocky Horror)
  Rebel
  Diva
  Flat Out Fabulous 
  Fashion Revival (Matte Collection)
  Dark Side
  Viva Glam III
  Rich Maroon (Huggable)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 17, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> I probably have owned at least 70 or more. I especially love the satins. They don't dry out my lips like the mattes do, although i do have a few favorites.


satin lipsticks are my fave finish too love them hopefully mac put out tons this year


----------



## beautybeeps (Jan 18, 2015)

I have about 120 MAC lipsticks at the moment . I am trying to convince myself to try a No Buy this year as 120 is too many to easily use regularly.But sometimes lipsticks jut call my name.


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

I have around 75 without glosses, etc. I am such a sucker for a beautiful lip color.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Feb 7, 2015)

I currently own only 3, mac angel, ruby woo and brave. I was never a big lipstick fan, mostly because I chose the wrong colors and from brands with bad quality. I got these the past two months, and am already eyeing 6 others!


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 7, 2015)

beautybeeps said:


> I have about 120 MAC lipsticks at the moment . I am trying to convince myself to try a No Buy this year as 120 is too many to easily use regularly.But sometimes lipsticks jut call my name.


I totally understand


----------



## MISSRED (Feb 8, 2015)

At least 65


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

A small collection: 17


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 10, 2015)

beautybeeps said:


> I have about 120 MAC lipsticks at the moment . I am trying to convince myself to try a No Buy this year as 120 is too many to easily use regularly.But sometimes lipsticks jut call my name.


 Exactly! If I hear damn husband whine "how many lipsticks do you need?" One more time... :whip:


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 10, 2015)

jennifae said:


> At the time of writing, I have 234 235 MAC lipsticks including backups but not counting my KLC's, CC's, or glosses.  ETA: I am trying to downsize though, so the next time I post I hope this number will be significantly lower.  eace:


 Holy crap girl! That must be a quite the collection!


----------



## MACerette (Feb 18, 2015)

156 and counting.,.


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

Omg, wow! 

  I only have four. Bare Again, Hug me, Faux and Patisserie. Peach Blossom is on its way to me  And my wish list is a mile long...


----------



## MACerette (Feb 19, 2015)

Scored Toxic Tale today, 157.


----------



## martinisandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

what seems to be the consensus on an average amount of lipsticks? I only have 8 but I honestly feel like I don't need much more then that. I understand that some people collect, but I can't imagine having any more then ~50 before shades started to match.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

martinisandwich said:


> what seems to be the consensus on an average amount of lipsticks? I only have 8 but I honestly feel like I don't need much more then that. I understand that some people collect, but I can't imagine having any more then ~50 before shades started to match.


  I can honestly say that I don't have one lipstick in my collection that hasn't been used at least once. Like many of the ladies that posted in this tread lipstick is my weakness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes there are occasions when I bring home something that looks like something I already own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In that case I'm more likely to pass it on to my sister if it cannot be returned. I'm one of those people that even when I don't have on any other makeup product you will find me at least wearing lipstick.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 20, 2015)

martinisandwich said:


> what seems to be the consensus on an average amount of lipsticks? I only have 8 but I honestly feel like I don't need much more then that. I understand that some people collect, but I can't imagine having any more then ~50 before shades started to match.


  What happens to me at least is that I continue searching for the best formula, so even though I have a certain colour the formula sometimes doesn't work well on me. It becomes an obsession to find the perfect lipsticks! It's a shame it's difficult to sell the ones that don't work on me, that's why I have so many in the end!


----------



## Fiddling Sara (Feb 21, 2015)

I just bought my first two MAC lipsticks ever! Now I have Syrup and Chaterbox, and they are both so lovely!


----------



## madamederouge (Feb 21, 2015)

Technically 7 but really just 5-

  Hue, High Tea (but the bullet broke!! gutted), Speak Louder, Creme Cup and Pure Zen

  I have a Pro Longwear I bought in a blog sale but the colour is just terrible so I never pick it up, and I got the 1st Viva Glam Rihanna (and the matching gloss) but a 'friend' stole it before I ever even opened it. Grrrrrr.


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 22, 2015)

madamederouge said:


> Technically 7 but really just 5-
> 
> Hue, High Tea (but the bullet broke!! gutted), Speak Louder, Creme Cup and Pure Zen
> 
> I have a Pro Longwear I bought in a blog sale but the colour is just terrible so I never pick it up, and I got the 1st Viva Glam Rihanna (and the matching gloss) but a 'friend' stole it before I ever even opened it. Grrrrrr.


  Ugh.....that is terrible. My sister recently had her Ruby Woo stolen at her workplace. It is her favourite lipstick too.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 23, 2015)

I have 7 MAC lipsticks - looking to increase that number!


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bombshell  Myth  Faux  St germain


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh about town  Shy girl


----------



## Rebecca88 (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel
Ruby Woo
Vegas Volt
Brave
Mehr, Ravishing and Creme Cup

I honestly believe that a collection of 20 would be nice 

Edit: I'll be purchasing rebel, please me next. Can't wait!
I


----------



## kitty-lin (Mar 7, 2015)

Currently I have 7 Mac lipsticks but my collection is growing and its getting more and more every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - Viva Glam 3
  - All Fired Up
  - Salon Rouge
  - Captive
  - Unlimited
  - Runner
  - Oxblood


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

My 17 mac lipsticks are:

*Nudes*
  1. Viva Glam II
  2. Half N Half
  3. Kinda Sexy
  4. Faux
  5. Twig

*Reds*
  1. Mac Red
  2. Dubbonet
  3. Petit Red
  4. Brick O La
  5. Russian Red
  6. Lady Danger

*Plums*
  1. Amorous
  2. Craving
  3. Rebel

*Pinks*
  1. Hoop
  2. Pink Plaid
  3. Pink Noveau 

  I'm not particularly fond of my pinks but all of the rest I absolutely love and wouldn't be without!


----------



## Howards End (Mar 13, 2015)

12, all nudes except 1 (Tribalist), and that's my entire l/s collection as well--so far lol


----------



## kissmybootyque (Mar 13, 2015)

I have somewhere between 120-140! It crazy because I only became obsessed after the Archie Girl collection came out. Since then I purchase from practically every LE and still collecting a bunch of perms too! I don't use them on my clients either! Lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 14, 2015)

kissmybootyque said:


> I have somewhere* between 120-140*! It crazy because I only became obsessed after the Archie Girl collection came out. Since then I purchase from practically every LE and still collecting a bunch of perms too! I don't use them on my clients either! Lol


 





  I am sure that you found the "right place" and will like it here (and will own more lipsticks soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Corally (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm now at 61 lipsticks. And I will have at least 5 more in a few weeks (CP). But I think I'm going to get rid of a few lippies I never use.  *Cremesheen (15)*: Après Chic, Boyfriend Stealer, Creme d'Nude, Crosswires, Dreaming Dahlia, Ever Hip, Fanfare, Feel My Pulse, Goddess Of The Sea, Hibiscus, Lavender Whip, Modesty, Must Be Red!, Offshoot, Play Time *Lustre (15)*: Bust Out!, Cut A Caper,  Feed The Senses, Fire Sign, Gem Of Roses, Lady Bug, Laugh A Lot, Oh Oh Oh, Razzledazzler, See Sheer, Surprise Me, Tart & Trendy, The Faerie Glen, Utterly Frivolous, Viva Glam Cyndi  *Satin (5)*: Hot Chocolate, Red Racer, Sail La Vie, Sushi Kiss, Toxic Tale *Amplified (7)*: Dramatic Encounter, Pure Heroine, Reel Sexy, True Red, Up The Amp, Vegas Volt, Watch Me Simmer *Matte (15)*: Fashion Revival, Frank-N-Furter, Hearts Aflame, Heroine, Instigator, Kinda Sexy, Pander Me, Punk Couture, Rocker, Ruffian Red, Runner, Scarlet Ibis, Strange Journey, Studded Kiss, Viva Glam I *Frost (2)*: Innocence, Ruffian Gold *Glaze (1)*: Hue *Sheen Supreme (1)*: Korean Candy  CP lippies: Viva Glam V Oxblood  Barbecue  Boca Açai


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 20, 2015)

Newly updated :3 Bolds are new additions since my last post (August). Italics are things I'm trying to use up/considering getting rid of. Keeps getting smaller, though. :aok:  1. Captive *2. Damn Glamorous* 3. Deeply Adored *4. Fashion Revival* 5. Flat Out Fabulous 6/7. Heaux (+ back-up) 8. Heroine 9/10. Instigator (+ back-up) 11. Lavender Whip 12. Outrageously Fun 13/_14_. Party Parrot _(+ back-up)_ 15. Pleasurebomb 16. Prince Noir 17/_18_. Punk Couture _(+ back-up)_ 19. Quick Sizzle _20. Rebel_ 21. Relentlessly Red 22/23. RiRi Woo (+ back-up) _24. New Temptation (Sheen Supreme)_ 25. Zen Rose (Sheen Supreme) 26. Deliciously Forbidden (Mattene) _27. Eden Rouge (Mattene)_ 28. Night Blooming (Mattene) 29. Rare Exotic (Mattene) 30. Seductive Intent (Mattene)


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Açai


I love viva glam v it's such a pretty lipstick. Rocker's is next I love that lippie too. OmG. you have so many that I love . like hot chocolate lipstick , viva glam Cyndi, après chic.


----------



## unluckystars (Mar 21, 2015)

I have about 15. So far...


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 22, 2015)

Update 3

1. Lavender Whip
2. Oh Oh Oh
3. Ronnie Red
4. Plumful
5. Riri Woo
6. Talk that Talk
7. Bad Girl Riri
8. Dangerous
9. Punk Couture
10. Love Goddess
11. Enchanted One
12. Mystical
13. Riot House
14. Dodgy Girl
15. Viva Glam Rihanna
16. Viva Glam Nicki I
17. Heroine
18. Toying Around
19. Hearts Aflame
20. Fashion Revival
21. Nouvelle Vogue
22. Franknfurter
23. Faux
24. Toxic Tale
25. Oxblood
26. Free as a Butterfly
27. Royal Ball


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 22, 2015)

I have 23. I need to step up my game!


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2015)

I've just done a recount, and I have 202 MAC lipsticks, plus 3 on the way from Julia Petit collection.That doesn't include 'Kissable Lip Colours', of which I have 4, or glosses.  Then there are all the other brands as well - oops!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 22, 2015)

I now own 24 (tomorrow it will be 25 and maybe more with the MAC is Beauty collection coming out, lol):

  Hot Tahiti
  Faux
  Brave
  Rebel
  Viva Glam II
  Viva Glam V
  Viva Glam Miley
  Syrup
  Midimauve
  Flat Out Fabulous
  Royal Ball
  Free as a Butterfly
  Oxblood
  Hot Gossip
  On Hold
  Angel
  Pink Plaid
  Mehr
  Blankety
  Soft Sell
  Flamingo
  Grande Dame
  Mystical
  Pleasure Bomb
  Please Me (will arrive tomorrow)


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have 45 matte/retro matte Mac lipsticks not including a couple of backups. I also have a few depotted Mac lipsticks with different finishes collecting dust so I don't include those. I need to join that #teamlowbuy thread before it gets out of control.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

Update time!. Scratch the 5 lippies, I will have at least 7 more in a few weeks.  So I'm at 68!  Cremesheen (15): Après Chic, Boyfriend Stealer, Creme d'Nude, Crosswires, Ever Hip, Fanfare, Feel My Pulse, Goddess Of The Sea, Hibiscus, Lavender Whip, Modesty, Must Be Red!, Offshoot, Play Time Lustre (15): Bust Out!, Cut A Caper, Dreaming Dahlia, Feed The Senses, Fire Sign, Gem Of Roses, Lady Bug, Laugh A Lot, Oh Oh Oh, Razzledazzler, See Sheer, Surprise Me, Tart & Trendy, The Faerie Glen, Utterly Frivolous, Viva Glam Cyndi Satin (5): Hot Chocolate, Red Racer, Sail La Vie, Sushi Kiss, Toxic Tale Amplified (7): Dramatic Encounter, Pure Heroine, Reel Sexy, True Red, Up The Amp, Vegas Volt, Watch Me Simmer Matte (15): Fashion Revival, Frank-N-Furter, Hearts Aflame, Heroine, Instigator, Kinda Sexy, Pander Me, Punk Couture, Rocker, Ruffian Red, Runner, Scarlet Ibis, Strange Journey, Studded Kiss, Viva Glam I Frost (2): Innocence, Ruffian Gold Glaze (1): Hue Sheen Supreme (1): Korean Candy  CP lippies: Viva Glam V (lustre) Oxblood (matte) Barbecue (matte) Boca (satin) Make Me Gorgeous (amplified) Cozy Up (matte)  Ordered Açai (matte) today.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Angel
  2. Creme Cup
  3. Ravishing
  4. Rebel
  5. Ruby Woo
  6. Vegas Volt
  7. Brave
  8. Mehr


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 1, 2015)

208.

  218 if I count the Patentpolishes and Kissable Lipcolours.

  Plus 27 glosses.


----------



## javadoo (Apr 2, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> 208.
> 
> 218 if I count the Patentpolishes and Kissable Lipcolours.
> 
> Plus 27 glosses.


  OMG-how do you even decide which one to wear???

  I don't own a single Mac lipstick..
  Yet.

  Now, if we're talking blush...that's a whole different story. Blush is my thing more than lipstick.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 2, 2015)

javadoo said:


> OMG-how do you even decide which one to wear???
> 
> I don't own a single Mac lipstick..
> Yet.
> ...


  I hoard all sorts of makeup but my lipstick and eyeshadow collection is totally out of control. My blush collection is a lot tamer, but that's probably because I got into blush only in the past 2-3 years. How many blushes do you have, dare I ask?

  LOL yes, deciding which one to wear can be a bit of a pain. So I don't even bother. I usually just pick up a colour without giving it too much thought (it helps that I'm into neutral eye looks lately so I have plenty of room to maneouvre in the lip department). I also try to use products that I haven't worn in a long time but that proves to be a bit difficult sometimes (*cough* buying sprees *cough*). At least I haven't got any untried lipsticks so that makes me feel a little less guilty. I do have untried glosses though.

  Go get yourself some MAC lippies!


----------



## Howards End (Apr 2, 2015)

From 12 now I'm at 16 (more MAC nudes, I love wearing a different MAC nude errrry day lol)


----------



## Aniyah Bardell (Apr 3, 2015)

sheesh 130? girl bless your wallet. LOL=) i have roughly 30. cant wait until i reach you


----------



## Kellylynn0076 (Apr 3, 2015)

7, 
  Rebel
  peach blossom
  viva glam nicki
  oxblood
  show orchid
  hug me
  creme d' nude 
  and boca on its way


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 5, 2015)

I have 39 lipsticks....and soon they will be 42


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2015)

I now have 100 MAC lippies ! I had to count because I needed to change my storage from A to Z. It is almost neat today, 100 lipsticks from MAC , some of them are from 2010 so far I remember ( the perm ones in fact ), tomorrow I will try and storage the other ones !


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is my humble and hand picked collection
  bought hollywood cerise today and bumese kiss is on its way so those 2 are missing

  https://instagram.com/p/0n-WZgnaSM/


----------



## liba (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't even want to count how many I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely to the point where when I start making a dent in one that I use all the time, I get sort of amazed, lol.


----------



## spookyumbrella (Apr 10, 2015)

I only have 20 or so. I'm really really picky.


----------



## gemmel06 (May 1, 2015)

I have about 65


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I own 11


----------



## squishysmom (May 26, 2015)

I have 42  and counting!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2015)

Too many


----------



## misssunshine78 (May 27, 2015)

89. It's an addiction!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Hmmm let me see...


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I have about 40 lippies or so I can find and my daughter has a beg. collection of about 10 or so but I won't include those but I do have access to them lol  Honeyflower Viva Glam VI Viva Glam V Kinda Sexy Hue Plink Hug me Honeylove  Pure Zen Viva Glam VI special ed.  Classical Blankety  Way to Love Freckletone  Utter Pervette  tangerine dream Politely Pink Hello Kitty Big Bow Lightly Ripe Smile Snob Viva Glam Gaga 2 Fanfare Her Fancy Twig Twig Pervette  2N Pretty Please  To Pamper Disney Villans Sinister Myth About town  Sandy B Candy Yum Yum  Festivity  Morange  Slimshine kissable  Slimshine Missy Slimshine pink d'lush  Slimshine Gentle simmer Rebel  Sail la vie salute Shanghai Spice


----------



## elinadesiree (Jun 3, 2015)

I have 13 and it stresses me. I want them to be worn and not sit in a drawer, but I find myself reaching for other brands most times. In order from first buy to most recent: Lovelorn, Patisserie, Cockney, Utter fun, Blow Dry, Russian Red, Lustering, Creme Cup, Please me, Made with love, Relentlessly Red, Lady Danger, Velvet Teddy.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 3, 2015)

elinadesiree said:


> I have 13 and it stresses me. I want them to be worn and not sit in a drawer, but I find myself reaching for other brands most times. In order from first buy to most recent: Lovelorn, Patisserie, Cockney, Utter fun, Blow Dry, Russian Red, Lustering, Creme Cup, Please me, Made with love, Relentlessly Red, Lady Danger, Velvet Teddy.


    Lol I'm horrible at putting together eyeshadow looks so I go with lipsticks. Or blush actually. Like you can never go wrong w a lipstick. I mix them together or wear alone. I sometimes watch movies and try on lipsticks so they never just sit and collect dust ha ha!


----------



## elinadesiree (Jun 6, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Lol I'm horrible at putting together eyeshadow looks so I go with lipsticks. Or blush actually. Like you can never go wrong w a lipstick. I mix them together or wear alone. I sometimes watch movies and try on lipsticks so they never just sit and collect dust ha ha!


  It's very relaxing to just play with colors isn't it?  Do you have any tips on how to get more wear out of the ones you don't reach for daily? I forced myself to use every lipstick out one day to remind myself of what I have. Maybe you should do the same with eyeshadows? I found old favourites but also I'm asking myself what I was thinking when I bought Creme Cup and Please me. They wash me out! Still I want to figure out a way to wear them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks to the 30 lipsticks in 30 Days Challenge I've actually gotten up the courage to take inventory of my MAC lipsticks
> 
> 
> Hug Me
> ...


  Udated! It's been a year since I've posted.The newer lippies are bolded. Not bad.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

elinadesiree said:


> It's very relaxing to just play with colors isn't it?  Do you have any tips on how to get more wear out of the ones you don't reach for daily? I forced myself to use every lipstick out one day to remind myself of what I have. Maybe you should do the same with eyeshadows? I found old favourites but also I'm asking myself what I was thinking when I bought Creme Cup and Please me. They wash me out! Still I want to figure out a way to wear them.


  You could try playing with lip liners or lipglosses on top to make them work. Mix another lipstick w it? Sometimes those pale colors work nice in the center of the lip to make your lips a little fuller


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 10, 2015)

I lost count... Is that bad?


----------



## CaroLynn (Jun 11, 2015)

About a dozen, but I'm working on it.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 14, 2015)

17(-ish) & they are mostly matte reds.

  1 also have the Red palette trio that was part of the Antonio Lopez collection. I got it just for Deeply Adored.
  I missed out on the MM collex and I was _*NOT*_ about to pay 4-5 times retail for DA on ebay.

  So I guess I have between 17-20. I'm not here to be doing complex math, so work that out however y'all want to. lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 14, 2015)

1. Hug Me
2. Touch
3. Amorous
4. Tumble Dry
5. Freckletone
6. Siss
7. French Twist
8. Real Redhead
9. Riri Nude
10. Fresh Brew
11. Photo
12. Cinderella Royal Ball
13. Viva Glam V
14. Whirl
15. Stone
16. Shitaki
17. Feed the Senses
18. Jubilee 
19. Spirit   20. Viva Glam III  21. Flat Out Fabulous  22. Ruby Woo  23. Paramount  24. Charolette  25. Eugenie 26. Pillow Talk (2) 27. Self Aware 28. Evening Rendevous   Decided to update my list 27 & 28 are my newest additions


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

50 or so  in use.  And tooooo many in my backup drawer


----------



## Corally (Aug 3, 2015)

New list! The bold ones are new lippies.   Açai Après Chic Barbecue Boca Boyfriend Stealer Bust Out! Cozy Up Creme d'Nude Crosswires Cut A Caper Dramatic Encounter Dreaming Dahlia Ever Hip Fanfare Fashion Revival Feed The Senses Feel My Pulse Fire Sign Frank-N-Furter Gem Of Roses Goddess Of The Sea Hearts Aflame Heroine Hibiscus Hot Chocolate Hue Innocence Instigator Kinda Sexy Korean Candy Lady Bug Laugh A Lot Lavender Whip Make Me Gorgeous Modesty Must Be Red! Offshoot Oh, Oh, Oh Oxblood Pander Me *Pillow Talk* Play Time Punk Couture Pure Heroine *Quelle Surprise* Razzledazzler Red Racer Reel Sexy Rocker Ruffian Gold Ruffian Red Runner Sail La Vie Scarlet Ibis See Sheer Strange Journey Studded Kiss Surprise Me Sushi Kiss Tart & Trendy The Faerie Glen Toxic Tale True Red Up The Amp Utterly Frivolous Vegas Volt Viva Glam Cyndi Viva Glam I Viva Glam V Watch Me Simmer


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 3, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> 1. Hug Me
> 2. Touch
> 3. Amorous
> 4. Tumble Dry
> ...


  Amorous is sooo pretty. I used to have it as a Dazzleglass.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm up to 13 now. Plus four more that are in my look in a box palettes.


----------



## InfamouslyMe (Aug 3, 2015)

I have 82 Mac Lipsticks- 10 of them being backups. Possibly will have 83 if Margherita doesn't cancel on me. Today I did an inventory on my lipsticks. Here's a screen shot. Just back in the very beginning of May, I had 38 lipsticks


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 4, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Amorous is sooo pretty. I used to have it as a Dazzleglass.


  It is! I got it as a B2M and so glad I did!


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 7, 2015)

Including BU I have about 50. I have a bunch in my locker at worker plus a palette that I made last year for my kit so I can't really count those. But  I literally only go through tube of ruby woo and siss.  Everything else goes into use during the period of me running out of one of those and repurchasing. So for that reason, I'm not really buying perm colors much. only special packaging and KVD for me lately


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

125  Shame on me lol!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe there is a thread for this topic. I have about 250. The vast majority of them purchased within the last 12-16 months.


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 17, 2015)

Only 14, but I'm hoping to expand my collection!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't want to count them lol


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 19, 2015)

I think I only have around 7 so don't feel bad now after seeing everyone else's numbers haha xx


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I don't want to count them lol


  Start with the purple ones. Lol.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 20, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I think I only have around 7 so don't feel bad now after seeing everyone else's numbers haha xx


  Ohh I lied, I have 8 haha x


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> Ohh I lied, I have 8 haha x


  This time next year you will have over 100. Trust me.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This time next year you will have over 100. Trust me.


maybe more lol


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This time next year you will have over 100. Trust me.





LouGarner said:


> maybe more lol


  I swatched them all last night and they are all pink / nude.... So time for some different colours!!


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 21, 2015)

I stopped counting...


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 21, 2015)

20! I bought this awesome MAC lipstick holder on Ebay with 20 slots, so it helps keep my collection capped. I've accumulated too make liquid lipsticks this year to be buying anything else.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I swatched them all last night and they are all pink / nude.... So time for some different colours!!


  And that's how the story goes.........you will always need more and more and more.


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm now at 69.. sold a lippie a couple days ago.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> I'm now at 69.. sold a lippie a couple days ago.


You need to hit me up if you're selling more giirrrrl haha!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Oct 21, 2015)

When I started collecting  MAC in 2005,  I told myself  it would be a GREAT idea to have a different lippie for every day of the year!  So I kept collecting towards that 365 goal & I never allowed guilt to creep in until NOW!  Lmao! My number is somewhere above 500... I don't even want to take the time to get to an exact number lolol


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

LARAELYSE said:


> When I started collecting  MAC in 2005,  I told myself  it would be a GREAT idea to have a different lippie for every day of the year!  So I kept collecting towards that 365 goal & I never allowed guilt to creep in until NOW!  Lmao! My number is somewhere above 500... I don't even want to take the time to get to an exact number lolol


  Holy crap :jawdrop: I soooo wanna see your lippie collection!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Holy crap :jawdrop: I soooo wanna see your lippie collection!


  When I got to 200 I started keeping new ones in their boxes...& stored away... prior to that I had them in an old glass bowl I got from the thrift store, stored them standing up, but upside down (so I could read the colors!) & oneday I found 2 more identical glass bowls at the thrift store lolol anyways,  Im not at home right now but ill try to remember to snap a pic when I get home!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

LARAELYSE said:


> When I started collecting MAC in 2005, I told myself it would be a GREAT idea to have a different lippie for every day of the year! So I kept collecting towards that 365 goal & I never allowed guilt to creep in until NOW! Lmao! *My number is somewhere above 500*... I don't even want to take the time to get to an exact number lolol








Are you makeup artist? My collection is nothing compared to you. *I am bowing down to you*. Where do you store them all? Do you tend to BU everything you buy?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too. Holy crap is right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think @elegant-one may come close to 500. I'm only at 250+ and I thought I was something. heck no. I've got nothing on the Queen.


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap :jawdrop:  I soooo wanna see your lippie collection!
> ...


  Lol at 'only 250+'. :lol: I'm at 69 mac lippies but I think I have about 110/120 other brand lippies in my stash (mostly drugstore but also Inglot and some high end brands).    I have around 150 other lippies in my 'to sell stash' lol, mostly drugstore. And of those 69 MAC lippies I have about 10 in that 'to sell stash'. And I probably had  around 150/200 more lipsticks (again mostly drugstore, some mac) but I sold those a while back. So I'm really downsizing.  And the rest of my stash shares/shared the same fate.


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

LARAELYSE said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap :jawdrop: I soooo wanna see your lippie collection!
> ...


  Yes please! Can't wait. :cheer:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> I have around 150 other lippies in my 'to sell stash' lol, mostly drugstore. And of those 69 MAC lippies I have about 10 in that 'to sell stash'. And I probably had around 150/200 more lipsticks (again mostly drugstore, some mac) but I sold those a while back. So I'm really downsizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are you getting rid of any Mac RiRi lipsticks? 

  Your collection is quite extensive too. I am going to drastically cut down buying lipsticks in 2016. I swear. Lol.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 21, 2015)

106 and that is a MAC collection of 92% matte's and retro mattes ( I don't really care for the other formulas/ textures). I have 8 satin's and 1 amplified out of them all.


----------



## lumaday (Oct 21, 2015)

I started collecting MAC lipsticks about a year ago and I am at 45 not including BU's.  I have BU's of: Pander Me, Nouvelle Vogue, Boca, Pillow Talk, Rare Breed, Bianca B, and Oxblood x2.  I am debating getting a BU of Fashion Revival while it's still around! My newest addition is Del Rio which I bought that the CCO last night.

  As for non-MAC lipsticks I think I have about 30 or so, and 30+ glosses.

  I found a great way to store them upside down by getting a metal rectangular container and cutting the lipstick boxes in half, then putting the half boxes in rows of 4 x 8. It's so much easier to pick which one I want by seeing the bottom label!


----------



## Corally (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at 'only 250+'. :lol:  I'm at 69 mac lippies but I think I have about 110/120 other brand lippies in my stash (mostly drugstore but also Inglot and some high end brands).    I have around 150 other lippies in my 'to sell stash' lol, mostly drugstore. And of those 69 MAC lippies I have about 10 in that 'to sell stash'. And I probably had around 150/200 more lipsticks (again mostly drugstore, some mac) but I sold those a while back. So I'm really downsizing.   And the rest of my stash shares/shared the same fate.
> ...


  Nope! I never bought those.   I know haha but tbh I usually wear my mac lippies so the other lippies don't get much love. Lol @ cutting down buying lipsticks. I really cut down on buying make-up in general, nowadays I only buy must haves I know I'll wear a lot. Like, I might have bought 12 lipsticks in total so far this year? Mostly MAC of course. :lol:


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 22, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I swatched them all last night and they are all pink / nude.... So time for some different colours!!


Yay my Alluring Aquatic Siren Song turned up today, so I now have 9!! haha  x


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> Yay my Alluring Aquatic Siren Song turned up today, so I now have 9!! haha  x


  Truth be told you are at the point where you pretty much know what you have and use what you have. Most of us are well past that point and I'm not that is always a good thing. For example, I no longer can recall everything that i have or use everything I have.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 22, 2015)

I now have 68 + 2 BUs.

  I've also got 40 from other brands, although my MAC definitely get the most use.

  Even so there are a few that are not getting any love, so I need to put a few in the Clearance Bin I think.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Truth be told you are at the point where you pretty much know what you have and use what you have. Most of us are well past that point and I'm not that is always a good thing. For example, I no longer can recall everything that i have or use everything I have.


Very true!! I had gotten to the point where I would be in the store and couldn't remember if I had something ( "i have this, no I don't...Yes I do! Then I call home to ask my husband to look to see if I have such and such) MY HUSBAND found an App for my iPad to keep track of all my "treasures" lol, I guess he got tired of me calling. I use it to keep myself organized.. my makeup, books, CD's, DVD's and etc.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Very true!! I had gotten to the point where I would be in the store and couldn't remember if I had something ( "i have this, no I don't...Yes I do! Then I call home to ask my husband to look to see if I have such and such) MY HUSBAND found an App for my iPad to keep track of all my "treasures" lol, I guess he got tired of me calling. I use it to keep myself organized.. my makeup, books, CD's, DVD's and etc.


  What is the name of the App?


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 22, 2015)

@Vandekamp
  When I first downloaded it it was called My Stuff after a recent update the name is Sortly. You can create sub-folders to group things together. Then the individual items you of course can enter the name, quantity, price, make your own tags (i.e... limited edition) and enter in whatever notes you may want to about the item. It keeps a running count and total for you.


  ETA: you can also take pictures of your items for reference


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 22, 2015)

2 sample screen shots


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


>


  Nice. Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice. Thank you. I will check it out.


  No problem. It has been a real life saver. I have swatch pics in there as well. So I am able to compare while I'm out.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 22, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> @Vandekamp  When I first downloaded it it was called My Stuff after a recent update the name is Sortly. You can create sub-folders to group things together. Then the individual items you of course can enter the name, quantity, price, make your own tags (i.e... limited edition) and enter in whatever notes you may want to about the item. It keeps a running count and total for you.   ETA: you can also take pictures of your items for reference


Very cool. I'm going to look this up!


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> 2 sample screen shots


  This looks so handy! Too bad I have a samsung galaxy, the app isn't available for android. I've found something similar but it doesn't look as great and it has only a 1000 downloads lol.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> This looks so handy! Too bad I have a samsung galaxy, the app isn't available for android. I've found something similar but it doesn't look as great and it has only a 1000 downloads lol.


  It really is! lol, something else has to be available for the android folks out there.


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

19... all bought this year


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Probably about 12.. I am not a big lipstick person


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

mizzjennyy said:


> Probably about 12.. I am not a big lipstick person


  Beware. That will likely change after joining Specktra. Hold on to your wallet.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

[@]Vande[/@] haha dw of those 12, 4 are 3N from the making pretty collection, and 4 are 3N in the regular black packaging. Then 1 is hue which is a close dupe of 3N.. so I know what its like to be addicted.. or at least obsessed! My thing, however, is mac brushes


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

mizzjennyy said:


> Vande haha dw of those 12, 4 are 3N from the making pretty collection, and 4 are 3N in the regular black packaging. Then 1 is hue which is a close dupe of 3N.. so I know what its like to be addicted.. or at least obsessed! My thing, however, is mac brushes


  Save these two posts and we will compare notes this time next year. Lol.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 9, 2015)

mizzjennyy said:


> [@]Vande[/@] haha dw of those 12, 4 are 3N from the making pretty collection, and 4 are 3N in the regular black packaging. Then 1 is hue which is a close dupe of 3N.. so I know what its like to be addicted.. or at least obsessed! My thing, however, is mac brushes


Vandekamp is right.  Next year you will have at least three times what you have now lol


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 9, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@][@]LouGarner[/@] I know right?! I have already started compiling a list just by browsing through the forums.. of things I have wanted to buy and some things I have never heard of: Wonder woman russian red (selling on amazon for $199.99..) Mac pinch o peach (nars orgasm dupe) Mac desert rose blush Mac f&b Mac pro longwear concealer Mac stripdown and nars turkish delight (the kim k lip) Mac omega for eyebrows (even though I'm not blonde, but just want to try  Mac gingerly, blushbaby, Tenderling Mac pink plaid Mac pink poodle  So yeah.. not looking good.. not looking good at all (but oh so good!!)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 9, 2015)

Add to that the plushglass in nice buzz


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

mizzjennyy said:


> [@]Vandekamp[/@][@]LouGarner[/@] I know right?! I have already started compiling a list just by browsing through the forums.. of things I have wanted to buy and some things I have never heard of: Wonder woman russian red (selling on amazon for $199.99..) Mac pinch o peach (nars orgasm dupe) Mac desert rose blush Mac f&b Mac pro longwear concealer Mac stripdown and nars turkish delight (the kim k lip) Mac omega for eyebrows (even though I'm not blonde, but just want to try  Mac gingerly, blushbaby, Tenderling Mac pink plaid Mac pink poodle  So yeah.. not looking good.. not looking good at all (but oh so good!!)


h  $200 for Russian Red???? RR is a perm shade and can be purchased for $16 without the Wonder Woman bullet. FYI. Save your money and don't pay the Sharks on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 10, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@] and the sad thing is, I already have russian red. *blush* *hangs head in shame*.  I saw someone on the forum say it was their deepest regret not getting WW russian red especially bc it was a permanent shade.. and that just.. sparked something in me lol


----------



## Corally (Nov 11, 2015)

Sold one lippie and bought 4 :lol: The new lippies are Evening Rendezvous, Whirl, Velvet Teddy and D For Danger. So now I'm at 72.


----------



## Corally (Nov 13, 2015)

Corally said:


> Sold one lippie and bought 4 :lol: The new lippies are Evening Rendezvous, Whirl, Velvet Teddy and D For Danger. So now I'm at 72.


  Sold another lippie. So it's 71.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 14, 2015)

lost count


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> lost count


  I believe you Glammy. That is easy to do when you exceed 500-600 lipsticks.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> It is! I got it as a B2M and so glad I did!


  I wish they would repromote that. I used to love it.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jan 22, 2018)

I really don't know but probably close to 100. Thanks to LE collections, B2M and the CCO. I do have other brands but mostly MAC and aside from a few lipglasses, I don't really have all the other MAC lip products. I'd need to be committed if I'd jump on those trains lol


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 14, 2018)

I only have a few. But Divine Divine and Whirl are my favorite ones. These shades suits me very well and may be everyone.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey People is MAC liquid lipstick (Matte and Metal) are any good???


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have 5, but will surely get more!

1. Taupe
2. Among the Flies
3. Topped with Brandy
4. Fashion Revival
5. Viva Glam Miley Cyrus


----------



## AngelBrit (Nov 20, 2018)

I counted 83 last week.
Plus my backup MAC lipsticks (41), makes in total 124.


----------

